# Fuente para amplificador para el auto. Pocos componentes



## dandany

Bueno de tanta frustracion me eh dado a la busqueda, de alguna fuente que tengo unos desentes por lomeonos 60w y consegui una de 70w -24 +24 y queria compartirla  con uds.Poquitos componentes a diferencias de los cachos esos de las otras en resumen esa fuente puede mover un tda2030 EN PUENTE! tranqui ,claro que todos a maximo volumen.
Aca les paso el esquema....
(Aclaro que no pongo la pagina y  un rar por las politicas del foro)...

Quiero porfavor a los capos que opinen de ella si se peude usar o si es estable y demas ya uqe me la quiero armar el tio de la pagina lo armo y dice nque nada bien pero que opinan uds...


----------



## djpusse

esta muy buena la fuente no se andara bien yo tengo la revista donde viene esa fuente

cuqalquier cosa que necesiten de esa revista vere la forma de escanearla y subirla

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Parece que funciona, ademas es retroalimentada lo que la hace muy estable, la calidad de la fuente dependeria en gran medida de los inductores.

Saludos.


----------



## oswaldosolano

si quieren hacer este proyecto se necesita mas información,
PD, si se infringe alguna norma del foro borrenlo.

AMP 25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A


----------



## leandrociencia113

esa fuente funciona bien pero ay otros diseños mejores. este es facil y barato y te da un voltaje simple no simetrico


----------



## jose18

hola aguien tiene un diagrama o fotos interna de un amplificador para auto sony
de 760w de un canal. lo que me interesa es cuanto voltaje saca su fuente simetrica. hojala alguien me pueda ayudar gracias.


----------



## jolu7432

Hola dandany, disculpame que te moleste. Estaba tratando de armar la fuente. Y tengo dudas de como armar bien los toroides ya que arme todo y no logre que funcione. Agradeceria mucho cualquier ayuda. Si aun dispones de la revista te agradeceria si la podes subir. Muchas gracias.


----------



## leandrociencia113

esa fuente anda espectacular!!!!!!!!!!! yo la hice y tambien hice la misma pero simetrica y le puse un preset para poder regular el voltaje de salida. anda perfecta, es muy facil de hacer y consume muy poco corriente. la que hice simetrica consume mas corriente el doble capas


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

Aqui les dejo una fuente SMPS muy sencilla de armar y con un amplio rango para el voltaje de salida, ya que este se ajusta desde un preset, tiene un consumo en reposo muy reducido, muy  buena regulacion y proporciona voltaje simetrico, ideal par montar un ampli en el auto.

El voltaje que yo le he sacado va desde  +-14v   a  +-38v  con una corriente de  4 amper suficiente para alimentar un TDA7294, el rendimiento de esta fuente depende del tipo de componentes utilizados (nucleo tiroidal, bobinado  y  mosfets)  Los diodos utilizados deben ser del tipo schottky (diodos de recuperacion rapida) yo le coloque  los sf62  de 6 amp, tambien se le puede colocar los fr305, solo que estos son de 3amp.

Esta fuente la saque de aqui:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/generar-24-vdc-partir-24-vdc-21908/#post178651 

Pero tiene un error en el diagrama y en el pcb, error que he corregido.

Pd: los adjuntos ya estan corregidos si tienen alguna duda no duden en preguntar

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## fdesergio

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Aqui les dejo una fuente SMPS muy sencilla de armar y con un amplio rango para el voltaje de salida, ya que este se ajusta desde un preset, tiene un consumo en reposo muy reducido, muy  buena regulacion y proporciona voltaje simetrico, ideal par montar un ampli en el auto.
> 
> El voltaje que yo le he sacado va desde  +-14v   a  +-38v  con una corriente de  4 amper suficiente para alimentar un TDA7294, el rendimiento de esta fuente depende del tipo de componentes utilizados (nucleo tiroidal, bobinado  y  mosfets)  Los diodos utilizados deben ser del tipo schottky (diodos de recuperacion rapida) yo le coloque  los sf62  de 6 amp, tambien se le puede colocar los fr305, solo que estos son de 3amp.
> 
> Esta fuente la saque de aqui:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/generar-24-vdc-partir-24-vdc-21908/#post178651
> 
> Pero tiene un error en el diagrama y en el pcb, error que he corregido.
> 
> Pd: los adjuntos ya estan corregidos si tienen alguna duda no duden en preguntar
> 
> Saludos desde Puebla México.



Tenes los datos del trafo?? seria bueno colocarlos , por lo que vi es lo unico que falta, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## SERGIOD

Una consulta fausto el toroidal se puede sacar de una fuente de pc, serias tan amble de indicarnos cual fue la corrección que hiciste al diagrama y al pcb original, ademas que medida tiene el pcb en mm


----------



## ernestogn

no tendra problemas para hacer  transformador con un nucleo EI de fuente atx calculo yo aplicando los calculos para la topologia push pull. 
bueno. me da la impresion de ser push pull,


----------



## Tavo

Mmm, esta fuentecita me está gustando bastante. Ya la estuve consultando un par de días atrás, y me gusta mucho. El único "defecto" que tiene (creo) es que la regulación la hace por medio de la rama positiva, con lo cual la negativa queda solita, pero no creo que sea un problema, además, no pienso sacarle mucha tensión, calculo que unos +-30Vcc. Quisiera instalar un TDA7294 en el auto, con filtro pasa bajos y un lindo woofercito de 10".

Saludos!
PS: Muy interesante la fuente, *gracias por compartirla Fausto*, aunque yo hubiese hecho un tema nuevo, así no se pierde entre la multitud de temas/mensajes que andan por ahí...


----------



## Agucasta

Me sumo al comentario de Tavo, se vé muy bien la fuente de Fausto, simple, barata, fácil,y efectiva. Amerita que tenga tema propio!!

Saludos.
PD: También estoy esperando las instrucciones para confeccionar el transformador principal (número de espiras, calibre, etc etc)


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno Fausto dice que había un error en la original que posteo Crismon

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/generar-24-vdc-partir-24-vdc-21908/#post178651

por eso yo queria saber cual fue la modificación.
esto fue lo que textualmente adjunto Crismon:



			
				crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola xengu, no sé si te será útil, pero hace un tiempo tuve un problema parecido y lo resolví con ésta fuente pwm. No creo que sea exactamente lo que necesitas pero por ahí te sirve como idea. Saludos C


 
Ver el archivo adjunto 20443
Ver el archivo adjunto 20444


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos  compañeros. 

Que bien que se hayan interesado en esta fuente, aqui les dejo los datos que yo he utilizado con muy buenos resultados, nucleo tiroidal, mosfets  y tipo de alambre. Aunque esta fuente nos permite experimentar diversas opciones, claro siempre sacrificando rendimiento, de cualquier manera vale la pena, ya que el costo es reducido. 

Primero que nada les digo que *el esquematico que he subido, asi como el pcb ya estan corregidos*, el pcb esta listo para imprimir y utilizar el metodo de la plancha. Mas abajo en los adjuntos esta la diferencia del original y el corregido.

El bobinado primario consta de  6+6 vueltas de alambre trensado, (tres hilos de alambre calibre18  o  1mm  aprox.)
El bobinado secundario consta de 22+22 vueltas de alambre trensado, (tres hilos de alambre calibre 24  o  .5mm  aprox.)
El nucleo tiroidal que utilice tiene,  diametro exterior 4.5cm, diametro interior 3.5cm, y altura 1cm. Se puede usar otro mas grande, pero entonces ya no cabria dentro de la placa y tendria que ir encima, y por ende los voltajes se alterarian un poco, todo es cuestion de experimentar.    
Los mosfets utilizados son irfz44n, irfz48n yo utilice los mtp75n06 con excelentes resultados ya que el calentamiento es minimo, claro depende tambien de la corriente que se le exija.

      "Una consulta fausto el toroidal se puede sacar de una fuente de pc, serias tan amble de indicarnos cual fue la corrección que hiciste al diagrama y al pcb original, ademas que medida tiene el pcb en mm" 

Desde luego que puedes poner un tiroidal de fuente de pc (de los amarillos) de hecho yo  experimente con dos tiroidales  de pc encimados  y aun asi esta fuente andaba , claro con un rendimiento mas bajo que con un nucleo de ferrita, de cualquier forma esta fuente no es muy "exigente" ja ja,  las medidas son: 87mm x 70mm, muy chiquita, pero con mucho potencial.

El numero de vueltas del  primario tienen que ser *6+6 no menos*, el secundario  si admite un numero distinto de vueltas yo por ejemplo con  16+16 le pude sacar desde +-14v hasta +-32v con una buena regulacion.


Aqui les dejo los adjuntos para que puedan checar mas detalles y si tienen otras preguntas  tratare de contestarselas...   

          Saludos desde Puebla Mexico ´


----------



## electroconico

Me apunto a armar la fuentecita .

Muy pocos componentes y no se ve complicada.

Te quedo muy padre y compacta Fausto.
--------------------------------------------
*Que diferencia hay en el desempeño de las fuentes de la primer foto?*

Veo una que tiene mas alambre y otro nucleo ,hasta ahí me quede.


----------



## Tavo

Listo, no se discute más. Esta queda en la lista de espera. 
Genial, me encanta la fuente, chiquita, simple y efectiva. 

Por ahí debo tener algún núcleo toroidal, y si no, tengo varios EE de distintos tamaños, será cuestión de probar.

Gracias por el aporte, está muy bueno. 

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Como sabrán algunos yo también armé esa fuente hace sólo unos días .

En mi caso le di 17+17 vueltas al secundario con hilo de litz (4 hilos de 0.25mm en paralelo) y para el primario las 6+6 vueltas también con hilo trenzado (6 hilos de 0.25mm en paralelo)
La tensión que obtengo va desde los +-13,4v hasta los +-42,6v.En realidad puedo llevarlo hasta los +-32,4v sin pérdida de regulación.

El toroide no lo compré, lo conseguí de una smps de 60w.

Esta smps la estoy usando sólo para un TDA2050, que no es gran cosa pero con él la fuente se comporta muy bien.

Sólo hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, y es que *no* podéis conectar una carga *sólo a la rama negativa* porque la tensión puede llegar a caer bastante.
Yo usé un motor dc como carga para las pruebas y no es de extrañar que funcione como a trompicones.
Esto es porque la fuente toma la regulación en la rama positiva.
En cambio al conectar un amplificador el problema desaparece casi por completo, y para mejorar todavía mas el resultado basta con poner más capacidad de filtrado *sólo* en la rama negativa.

La máxima caída de tensión que he visto en esa rama, teniendo el ampli funcionando 'al palo' ha sido de 0.12v, algo que se puede ignorar ya que es despreciable ¿no?
La rama positiva regula sin ningún problema, no cae nada de tensión.Es más, sube 0.1v

Os recomiendo hacer esta fuente.Es sencilla y funciona la mar de bien.
Saludos!.


----------



## ernestogn

Cuanta potencia le sacaron aquellos que ya la experimentaron?


----------



## fausto garcia

electroconico dijo:


> Me apunto a armar la fuentecita .
> 
> Muy pocos componentes y no se ve complicada.
> 
> Te quedo muy padre y compacta Fausto.
> --------------------------------------------
> *Que diferencia hay en el desempeño de las fuentes de la primer foto?*
> 
> Veo una que tiene mas alambre y otro nucleo ,hasta ahí me quede.



Saludos compañero.

Como decia en  el mensaje anterior esta fuente nos permite experimentar con diversas posibilidades sin portarse "exigente", como habras visto en la primera foto estoy utilizando un tiroidal de ferrita  y  uno  de fuente de pc (el mas pequeño) que tengo entendido son de polvo de hierro, y sorprendentemente con los dos funciona, claro con diferente rendimiento, con  el nucleo de ferrita le logre sacar +-36v con 4amp de corriente y con el nucleo de pc solo +-28v con no mas de 2amp, ademas de que el nucleo se calentaba y con poca tension (+-18v) emite un ruidito medio molesto) sin embargo insisto que para experimentar esto no supone gran problema,por ejemplo este problema del ruido y calentamiento desaparece, si enciman  dos tiriodes de pc (asi como lo leen je je) el rendimiento mejora.  

Armenla y veran que se van a llevar una muy grata sorpresa, claro siempre tomando en cuenta lo simple y barata, ya que lo mas caro serian los mosfet, que por cierto hay diversas posibilidades, tengo entendido que el compañero jorger (saludos)le coloco unos irf640 de 18 amp y asi la puso a funcionar.

Si tienen preguntas no duden en decirlas...   Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Si lo que pude entender de las fuentes SMPS , de la mano de mnicolau y otros , si se arma esto con un EI 33 o  EI 35 rescatado de una fuente de PC , tiene que andar mejor todabia

entiendo que el calculo para las espiras de un toroide y de un EI es el mismo , solo cambiarían los datos de Area Efectiva y los Gs 
de todas formas si es tan flexible , se podria armar con un EI y ver que pasa


----------



## Tavo

ernestogn dijo:


> de todas formas si es tan flexible , se podria armar con un EI y ver que pasa


Me gusta la idea, me gusta. Si alguien la arma con Núcleos del tipo "EE" o "EI", que comente los resultados, estoy dispuesto a modificar la PCB para que quepan bien agarrados por sus pines a la placa. 

En este momento no tengo placa virgen, pero cuando consiga me la armo.

Saludos.

PS:
@ Jorge:
Estaba viendo tu foto de la fuente más el ampli TDA2050, y ví una resistencia bastante exagerada en la realimentación (22K), la que va del pin 2 al 4 del chip, por qué de tantos vatios?
Es solo realimentación de señal, con 1/4 de W alcanza y sobra ahí...


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Me gusta la idea, me gusta. Si alguien la arma con Núcleos del tipo "EE" o "EI", que comente los resultados, estoy dispuesto a modificar la PCB para que quepan bien agarrados por sus pines a la placa.


No debe haber problema en utilizar nucleos EI o EE siempre que no tengan gap.Recordad que la tipología de esta fuente es push pull.. por eso lo digo.



> Estaba viendo tu foto de la fuente más el ampli TDA2050, y ví una resistencia bastante exagerada en la realimentación (22K), la que va del pin 2 al 4 del chip, por qué de tantos vatios?
> Es solo realimentación de señal, con 1/4 de W alcanza y sobra ahí...


Es de 33k y si, es bastante exagerada porque no tenía otra de menor potencia 
Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

> porque no tenía otra de menor potencia


Mejor que sobre y no que falte 

Fausto, una pregunta: si apilo 2 núcleos de polvo de hierro toroidales fuentes ATX, la cantidad de vueltas de alambre que tengo que dar es igual? o cambia?
Gracias!


----------



## fausto garcia

Agucasta dijo:


> Fausto, una pregunta: si apilo 2 núcleos de polvo de hierro toroidales fuentes ATX, la cantidad de vueltas de alambre que tengo que dar es igual? o cambia?
> Gracias!



Saludos compañero.

El numero de vueltas es el mismo, puedes alterar un poco las vueltas del secundario, pero con el primario no debes de poner menos de 6+6 espiras, talvez 7+7espiras pero nunca menos, tambien debes de ponerle algun pegamento a base de cianocrilato(kola loka, pega loca,la gotita etc.) para minimizar posibles vibraciones y zunbidos.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## electroconico

*¿Se puede omitir el uso de los mosfet en paralelo ? ¿porque están asi??* 

Viendo la hoja de datos del IRFZ44N me parece que funcionaria bien con solo 1.

Saludos!


----------



## fausto garcia

electroconico dijo:


> Viendo la hoja de datos del IRFZ44N me parece que funcionaria bien con solo 1.
> 
> Saludos!



Efectivamente, si se puede colocar solo un mosfet por rama,pero con esa disposicion el mosfet trabajaria muy exigido para poder mantener el voltaje y por consecuencia aumentaria su temperatura de manera muy peligrosa, pudiendo entrar en deriva termica, acabando con su destruccion. Con un solo mosfet funciona, pero la corriente que obtendrias seria muy limitada  y si le exigieras mas, la temperatura seria un problema.  

Pero como dicen por aqui "nadie experimenta con cabeza ajena" asi que seria cuestion de hacer las pruebas. 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> No debe haber problema en utilizar nucleos EI o EE siempre que no tengan gap.Recordad que la tipología de esta fuente es push pull.. por eso lo digo.


Bien! No se por qué, pero les tengo un poco de asco a los núcleos con GAP, porque nunca me funcionaron bien...  A parte, siendo sinceros, jamás tuve en mis manos un núcleo EE o EI con gap (de fábrica). Realmente no se en que topología es adecuado usarlos, esto para mi es todo un tema.

Hace tiempo me puse a leer info sobre topologías... pero poco entiendo...  Será cuestión de leer más horas, no se.

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Hola!

¿¿Tendrán el modelo del sg3524 para LTspice ?? 

Me gustaría simular la fuentecita.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

Amigos, pongo a consideracion mi rediseño del PCB de esta fuente ,lo acomode para usar un nucloe EI 33 o 35 y lo deje un poco mas compacto.
................::::::::::::=======NO LA PROVE AUN=========:::::::::...............
este finde voy a tratar de armarla, la revise hasta quedar visco pero al mejor cazador se le escapa la liebre , si alguien queire correjir o criticar encatado!
adjuno .pcb y .pdf


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Ernesto! Yo también me apunto a probar una cuando vuelva a casa! (Justo hace 2 meses tiré 3 ATX rotas porque no tenía lugar en mi casa  ) pero ya vamos a probar!! se vé muy bien!

Saludos y gracias por el aporte!


----------



## fdesergio

Ernestogn en que soft esta la placa???


----------



## Diego German

Es el PCB Wizard muy bueno por supuesto...

saludos...


----------



## fdesergio

Diego German dijo:


> Es el PCB Wizard muy bueno por supuesto...
> 
> saludos...



 gracias, chauuuuuu


----------



## fausto garcia

ernestogn dijo:


> Amigos, pongo a consideracion mi rediseño del PCB...    si alguien quiere corregir o criticar encatado!


   ja ja ja...

Saludos compañero.  

Te quedo bastante bien el pcb, asi como esta, se ve bien,parece estar todo en orden...   solo que te quedo del mismo tamaño, ya que la imagen que usas para comparar el tamaño no esta a escala real, solo basta comparar la separacion de los pines del integrado, fuera de esa aclaracion (no critica) el pcb esta bastante bien, lastima que no tengo nucleos de ese tipo, de cualquier manera tan pronto me "caigan" hare las pruebas. Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

si no quedo mucho mas chico , pero mas compacto , no se por que me no me gusta cuando quedan los componentes desparramados por toda la placa.

por favor revisen antes de armar! , yo voy a tratar de armarla el sabado , 
lo modifique para nucleo EI por que tengo por docenas... tooooodo reciclado de fuentes ATX...

conseguí aquí en mi ciudad los IRFZ44 a $5 cada uno Algo como $1.15 Dolar
sospechosamente baratos , al rato me los traen y pongo fotos a ver que tan trechos son.


----------



## jorger

ernestogn dijo:


> conseguí aquí en mi ciudad los IRFZ44 a $5 cada uno Algo como $1.15 Dolar
> sospechosamente baratos , al rato me los traen y pongo fotos a ver que tan trechos son.


No tienen que ser necesariamente los IRFZ44, yo le puse unos IRF640 que soportan menos de la mitad de corriente (18A) y van muy bien.. aparte son más baratos y fáciles de conseguir.

Saludos!.


----------



## ernestogn

el caso es que aca estoy jugado con la legitimidad de los componentes, voy a provar con esos , si anda bien , conseguire unos bueno alla en ELKO.


----------



## ernestogn

Consegui este mosfet , sera bueno? 









Su datashet

tiene todo lo que tiene que tener menos el logo de IR 



Ahora pegunto a los que saben de smps , por que en este diseño usan 2 mosfet en paralelo si este modelo soporta , segun su datashet una corriente de Drain de 49A , 


¿lo hacen para bajar la Rds?


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

 Aqui les dejo unas fotos de la cuarta fuente que he armado  y con resultados mas que satisfactorios, pues levanta un TDA7294 al topè y los disipadores apenas si entibian, el voltaje que le he puesto es +-38v, de hecho puede levantar hasta +-43v pero por salud del integrado lo deje en este voltaje ya que la inpedancia de woofer es de 4Ω el que si levanta temperatura, es el TDA , pero con un pequeño ventilador se resuelve el problema.

Animense muchachos, armen esta fuentecita, ya que se arma por muy poco dinero (lo mas caro son los mosfet) y la satisfaccion de tener un woofercito en el auto, por tan poco dinero bien vale la pena.


----------



## Agucasta

Felicitaciones Fausto García. Da gusto ver trabajos terminados y funcionando.
Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Uyyy

Excelente Fausto!!

Estoy buscando unos toroides para armarla y que me lleguen los integrados de la fuente.

Saludos!!


----------



## ernestogn

Buenisimo , a mi me faltan terminar el transformador , los MOsfet en mi plaqueta quedaron muy juntos asi que va ser una fuente con 4 transistores en V 

¿ que diodos usaste?


----------



## Diego German

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Aqui les dejo unas fotos de la cuarta fuente que he armado  y con resultados mas que satisfactorios, pues levanta un TDA7294 al topè y los disipadores apenas si entibian, el voltaje que le he puesto es +-38v, de hecho puede levantar hasta +-43v pero por salud del integrado lo deje en este voltaje ya que la inpedancia de woofer es de 4Ω el que si levanta temperatura, es el TDA , pero con un pequeño ventilador se resuelve el problema.
> 
> Animense muchachos, armen esta fuentecita, ya que se arma por muy poco dinero (lo mas caro son los mosfet) y la satisfaccion de tener un woofercito en el auto, por tan poco dinero bien vale la pena.



Felicitaciones por tu trabajo 
Seria bueno que la pruebes con la bateria del auto esa te da mas corriente, ya que esa bateria de UPS de pc no creo le saques todo el jugo a la fuentecita..
Otra cosa no as notado caida de tension en la bateria cuando le subes al amplificador y este consume especialmente en los sonidos graves ???

saludos...


----------



## fausto garcia

Gracias muchachos. 



Diego German dijo:


> Felicitaciones por tu trabajo
> Seria bueno que la pruebes con la bateria del auto esa te da mas corriente, ya que esa bateria de UPS de pc no creo le saques todo el jugo a la fuentecita..
> Otra cosa no as notado caida de tension en la bateria cuando le subes al amplificador y este consume especialmente en los sonidos graves ???
> 
> saludos...




Efectivamente lo que dices es verdad, esta bateria no da para mucho porque dura como 10min y cuando subo el volumen al maximo pierde tension quedando en 9.2v  y si la mantengo asi se calienta demasiado. 

Hice la prueba con la bateria del auto y ahi es otra cosa, voltaje casi totalmente estable(bajó de 13.2v  a  12.3v) ahi es cuando se puede ver el potencial de esta fuentecita, en mi caso +-43v totalmente estables y con muuuuy poca temperatura en los disipadores.  

Ahora, lo que estoy viendo como un detalle para mejorar el rendimiento, son los diodos, ya que me  estoy dando cuenta que estan provocando un cuello de botella, pues la corriente que manejan( FR305-3amp, SF62-6amp) como que no es suficiente, pues se calientan los fr305, los sf62, no, pero son un poco mas grandes  y no caben muy bien en la placa.

Ya estoy pensando en rediseñar la placa un poco mas grande y con los agregados que le faltan, tiroide en la entrada de alimentacion, mas microfaradios en la entrada y salida de la fuente y un terminal de remoto para encender la fuente desde el terminal que traen los estereos para este fin, esta terminal tendria que actuar al pin de alimentacion del SG3524, porque dejenme decirles que la corriente que esta fuentesita demanda cuando esta sonando al tope es mucha(calculo como 20amp) ya que le puse un fusible de 15amp y lo quemo segundos despues de que subi el volumen.

 Espero sus gratas experiencias con esta fuentesita.  Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Hola Fausto!

Has intentado usar el sensor de corriente del sg3524 ??( bueno los comparadores)

Ando leyendo la especificaciones del integrado para entender bien su funcionamiento,esta sencillo , pero en el tema de las protecciones me he atorado un poco.También que no se como escoger el calibre del cable, ni armar el toroidal y las caracteristicas que este requiere.

A seguir estudiando!

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Pareciera que fuésemos una sola persona. *  CUAK!*

Dos días antes le había comentado la idea que tenía a Cacho, y resulta ser que es LO MISMO que armaste vos, exactamente lo mismo!
Pensaba reforzar los graves del auto con un woofercito de 10", un 7294 y algún elevador/conversor DC-DC... Y pensé en el tuyo.

Parece mentira, las coincidencias existen, cacho es testigo.  

Saludos.
PS: Me encanta el montaje...


----------



## fausto garcia

> Has intentado usar el sensor de corriente del sg3524 ??( bueno los comparadores)
> 
> Ando leyendo la especificaciones del integrado para entender bien su funcionamiento,esta sencillo , pero en el tema de las protecciones me he atorado un poco.También que no se como escoger el calibre del cable, ni armar el toroidal y las caracteristicas que este requiere.



Hola compañero.

Lo que comentas de los comparadores del SG3524 no lo habia pensado, talvez si se pudiera añadir alguna proteccion, pero eso complicaria un poco el diseño y para personas que apenas comienzan en esto de las fuentes SMPS, como tu servidor, se saldrian de sus conocimientos y ya no seria tan atractiva. 

Asi como esta creo que esta perfecta (buena bonita y barata) y ademas muy simple, las protecciones por ahora se limitan a un fusible en la entrada de alimentacion.

Lo que comentas sobre como escoger el cable, supongo que te refieres al alambre para bobinar el tiroidal, unos post atras, indique las caracteristicas del tiroidal, numero de vueltas calibre del alambre, medidas del tiroidal etc.  de cualquier forma estas caracteristicas no  tienen porque ser un estandar,  ya que como lo he dicho, esta fuente te permite experimentar diversas posibilidades.

En estos dias voy a subir unas fotos de como bobinar el nucleo tiroidal, para que los que todavia no tienen muy claro lo de,  6+6 vueltas del primario, 22+22 vueltas del secundario los dos bobinados en la misma direccion... bla bla bla bla. Porque una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, lo digo asi, porque yo estaba como papa enterrada, y lo comprendi hasta que desbobine un tiroidal de una fuente que me dio un amigo para repararla. 



Tavo dijo:


> Pareciera que fuésemos una sola persona. *  CUAK!*
> 
> Dos días antes le había comentado la idea que tenía a Cacho, y resulta ser que es LO MISMO que armaste vos, exactamente lo mismo!
> Pensaba reforzar los graves del auto con un woofercito de 10", un 7294 y algún elevador/conversor DC-DC... Y pensé en el tuyo.
> 
> Parece mentira, las coincidencias existen, cacho es testigo.
> 
> Saludos.
> PS: Me encanta el montaje...



Que bueno que estemos sintonizados en el mismo canal compañero,  realmente vale la pena armar esta fuente porque le da batalla al TDA sin sentarse un poco, bajos bien completos sin distorsion y eso que no le puse filtro ni nada esta en rango completo.

Solo hay que ponerle un tiroide de fuente de pc, con unas vueltas para minimizar los ruidos ya que montado en el auto y con el motor encendido se escucha un ruidito de las bujias mismo que desaparece con el tiroide, y dos capacitores, un ceramico de 100nf  y un electrolitico de  4700mf.

Saludos  y felices montajes.   


PD. Espero sus  fotos


----------



## electroconico

Consegui solo alambre magnetico de calibre 22 y 20.
A ver si en la noche ya subo algun resultado de la fuente.

P.D. Hay unos integrados UC3524 que salen mas baratos que el sg3524.Son compatibles pin a pin y en caracteristicas.


----------



## ernestogn

Otro exito! arme la fuente en el P_CB modificado por mi _ (el cual tiene  muy juntos los transistores) y salio andando de primera , 
me encontre con que no tenia con que cargarla , asi que le puse una lampara de luz Alta de auto , no se de que potencia es , con 25V en la salida , alumbro medio mucho , le falto poco para quemarse....

Los Mosfet no calentaron , el EI33 no calentó ni hizo ruido 
No exploto nada! 
encima todo esto con los 12V sacados de una fuente de PC , a los pocos segundos se espesaron a poner muy calientes los miseros cablecitos que la alimentaban y corte.

Por aqui atrás tengo un transformador de 12V por muchísimos amperes , era un cargador chico de baterías , voy a rectificar y probar con eso...

para la noche prometo fotos , y un PCB nuevo con las correcciones del caso

estoy pensando en ir a comprar 6 u 8 focos de 12v de luz de freno para hacer un arreglo serie paralelo para provarla a +- 24V de salida.. no tengo ningun amplificador montado aun , 
¿con que otra cosa se les ocurre que puedo cargarla? 

Adjunto el PCB , mas tarde el PDF, no tengo aca el PDFCreator y ya me tengo que ir!

Alguien sabe quein es el diseñador de esta fuente? para darle un poco de crédito!


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Alguien sabe quein es el diseñador de esta fuente? para darle un poco de crédito!



Si no estoy errado, es de LW3DYL.

Tiro una sugerencia, disminuir Rt de 4.7[KΩ] a 2.7[KΩ], con esto se eleva la frecuencia de operación a casi 50[Khz], pudiendo obtener algo más potencia y además de poder reducir cada devanado primario a tan sólo 3 espiras (por lo tanto también se reduce el devanado secundario). Con menor cantidad de espiras se simplifica aún más esta SMPS tan práctica.

PD: 3 espiras utilizando un núcleo con 1[cm2] de sección efectiva.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Si no estoy errado, es de LW3DYL.
> 
> Tiro una sugerencia, disminuir Rt de 4.7[KΩ] a 2.7[KΩ], con esto se eleva la frecuencia de operación a casi 50[Khz], pudiendo obtener algo más potencia y además de poder reducir cada devanado primario a tan sólo 3 espiras (por lo tanto también se reduce el devanado secundario). Con menor cantidad de espiras se simplifica aún más esta SMPS tan práctica.
> 
> PD: 3 espiras utilizando un núcleo con 1[cm2] de sección efectiva.
> 
> Saludos


Ya que abriste la boca Mariano , ¿Qué diferencias hay entre esta fuente y la que publicaste vos? 
No entiendo de dónde sale la "simpleza", y si esto tiene que ver con la eficiencia... ¿?

Saludos.
PS: A qué frecuencia trabaja la tuya?


----------



## mnicolau

Ambas SMPS son en esencia iguales, la única diferencia es que la que subí está pensada para entregar unos 350[W] y haciendo un par de cuentas, vas a tener 40[A] en el primario lo cual no es joda... de hecho lo sugerí limitarlo con un fusible de 35[A] en la entrada.
Con lo cual la diferencia entre ambas está en la robustez necesaria para entregar esa potencia, mayor capacidad, snubbers, inductores, etc. 
Por otra parte, preferí aislar el secundario del primario mediante realimentación optoacoplada, de manera de evitar cualquier ruido proveniente del sistema eléctrico del auto.

Esta SMPS tratada aquí, para una aplicación simple que no requiera tanta potencia (< 100[W]) es inmejorable... (tal vez algunos pequeños cambios).

PD: esa está funcionando a casi 75[Khz]. Podría ser bastante más, con todas las ventajas que ello implica, al igual que se podría hacer en esta fuente (la cual ahora está trabajando a menos de 30[Khz] y resulta muy poco...).

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Estoy por probar la fuente pero solo con dos mosfets.
Creo que calientan los mosfets por la forma de controlarlos como si fueran bjt y por ello se colocan varios en paralelo.
Para encender el mosfet se hace de manera activa , pero para apagarlo se hace de forma pasiva mediante esa resistencia a gnd. Esto también limita la frecuencia de operación.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Si no estoy errado, es de LW3DYL.
> 
> Tiro una sugerencia, disminuir Rt de 4.7[KΩ] a 2.7[KΩ], con esto se eleva la frecuencia de operación a casi 50[Khz], pudiendo obtener algo más potencia y además de poder reducir cada devanado primario a tan sólo 3 espiras (por lo tanto también se reduce el devanado secundario). Con menor cantidad de espiras se simplifica aún más esta SMPS tan práctica.
> 
> PD: 3 espiras utilizando un núcleo con 1[cm2] de sección efectiva.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias che lo voya poner en la placa , 
para el calculo del bobinado , son las mismas formulas que para el Halfbridge?


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Ambas SMPS son en esencia iguales, la única diferencia es que la que subí está pensada para entregar unos 350[W] y haciendo un par de cuentas, vas a tener 40[A] en el primario lo cual no es joda... de hecho lo sugerí limitarlo con un fusible de 35[A] en la entrada.
> Con lo cual la diferencia entre ambas está en la robustez necesaria para entregar esa potencia, mayor capacidad, snubbers, inductores, etc.


Gracias por la explicación che, se entiende perfectamente!  


mnicolau dijo:


> Por otra parte, preferí aislar el secundario del primario mediante realimentación optoacoplada, de manera de evitar cualquier ruido proveniente del sistema eléctrico del auto.


Esto está interesante...  

Gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: esa está funcionando a casi 75[Khz]. Podría ser bastante más, con todas las ventajas que ello implica, al igual que se podría hacer en esta fuente (la cual ahora está trabajando a menos de 30[Khz] y resulta muy poco...).


Fíjate, no hice el cambio que mencionas de bajar RT para subir la frecuencia, porque según al fórmula que viene en el datasheet, teóricamente estaba trabajando a 58khz y mas o menos me parecía bien.. pero ahora tu me quedas con la duda.. esa frecuencia se reduce a la mitad por usar las 2 salidas del sg3524 o cómo? 

Voy a bajar luego el valor de RT, a ver si veo un buen cambio.Ahora no me vaga porque estoy escuchando musica con mi ampli que esta alimentado por esta fuente .

Un saludo!.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, pero esa frecuencia es la del diente de sierra del oscilador y la dividen por 2 los flip-flops internos. La frecuencia seteada debe ser el doble de la de trabajo deseada.

Deberías bajar Rt a 2.2[KΩ], con lo cual se setea en casi 126[Khz] la frecuencia del oscilador, osea unos 63[Khz] de trabajo de la SMPS y como decís, valor más acorde e interesante para aprovechar mejor  la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Estoy probando con los mosfets y unas resistencias de 2Ω@5W.
Frecuencia de 50KHz y como esta en push pull son 25KHz que llegan a caga mosfet.
Si aumento la frecuencia calienta mucho más rápido como es de esperar.

Si se calienta bastante el mosfet,en mi caso puse un :

mtp3055
irfz44n
irf540.

Con todos calienta rápidamente.

Pruebo la configuración con totem pole y les cuento.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Este es el trafito que arme.Me quedo muy feo , pero solo lo quiero para pruebas y después ya bobinarlo con todos los alambres.

Primario = 6+6
Secundario = 14+14
alambre 22awg ,

¿Qué les parece ?

Leí que se tiene que tratar de usar todo el toroide , pero la vdd no tengo idea ni me quedo muy claro.

Lo que si hice fue bobinar siempre hacia la misma direccion , primerio y secundario.

Alguna referencia para bobinar toroidales??



Saludos!!


----------



## jorger

electroconico dijo:


> Si aumento la frecuencia calienta mucho más rápido como es de esperar.


 estás seguro de lo que acabas de decir? no debería ser al contrario?


----------



## mnicolau

electroconico dijo:


> Pruebo la configuración con totem pole y les cuento.



Por qué no probás un par de snubbers en el primario en lugar de intentar mejorar la conmutación de los mosfets?

En la DC-DC trabajan a 75[Khz] sin tener que mejorar el apagado y lo hacen sin calentar.

PD: acabo de ver la foto, protoboards y alta frecuencia + potencia son viejos enemigos; yo no me guiaría tanto por los resultados que obtenés ahí en cuanto a calentamientos y demás. Un buen ruteado es muy importante en estas fuentes.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

jorger dijo:


> estás seguro de lo que acabas de decir? no debería ser al contrario?



Si jorger , es lo que noto al hacer las pruebas.
Pero no me refiero al mosfet sino a la carga.Quedo ambiguo mi comentario de arriba.

--------------------------

Gracias mnicolau!

Probaré los snubbers y el pcb.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

No, de nada...
Si lograste hacer funcionar la fuente en protoboard ya cumplió su función... ahora hay que armarla como corresponde y ahí si revisar detalles de funcionamiento y corregir lo que haga falta.

Saludos


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.  

Aqui les dejo unas imagenes de como bobinar los nucleos tiroidales, espero que les ayude, trate de poner las fotos, lo mas detalladas posibles. 

Como no soy muy bueno explicando preferi subir las imagenes. 

*Los toroides que les muestro son de pc, amarillos (polvo de hierro) solo para fines ilustrativos, los recomendados son de ferrita.*

*Esta por demas decir, que los 2 bobinados se tienen que hacer sobre el mismo tiroide, yo los bobine separados, solo por fines ilustrativos.*

*Por razones de "estetica" se bobina primero el secundario.*Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## ernestogn

Que lindos que te quedaron! 
Aclara que primario y secundario se bobinan en el mismo toroide , sino mas de uno va a hacer 2 bobinas aparte


----------



## Tavo

Claro, el secundario se bobina primero, porque la "inducción" se hace desde el primario hacia el secundario, por eso es mejor bobinarlos de esta manera.

Muy buenas las imágenes 

Saludos!


----------



## seaarg

Tavo dijo:


> Claro, el secundario se bobina primero, porque la "inducción" se hace desde el primario hacia el secundario, por eso es mejor bobinarlos de esta manera.
> 
> Muy buenas las imágenes
> 
> Saludos!



Ademas, porque cuando bobinas el primario sobre el toroide el alambre deja huecos que hacen que quede desprolijo el secundario.

Por lo tanto, sale mas "lindo" primero el secundario ocupando todo el toroide, luego el primario ocupando toda la circunferencia (aunque sean 4 vueltas, hay que dar 1 en cada 1/4)

Por otro lado, no alcance a ver pero si la realimentacion no es aislada, ciudado con los bucles de masa cuando alimentan un amplificador. (El negativo de bateria entra a la fuente y va por la misma uniendose en la salida del stereo que le de señal al ampli)


----------



## ernestogn

no hace falta usar hilo de litz? 
no encuento la tabla de corriente Vs Frecuencia para los calibres....


----------



## fausto garcia

ernestogn dijo:


> no hace falta usar hilo de litz?
> no encuento la tabla de corriente Vs Frecuencia para los calibres....



Defitnitivamente  *es muuuuy  recomendable utilizar el hilo de litz*, o por lo menos tratar de colocar varios alambres delgados para hacer los bobinados, y asi minimizar el efecto "skin", yo lo hice con un solo alambre, para no confundir con una "maraña" de alambres,je je.

*PD: acuerdense solo para fines ilustrativos*

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Gracias Fausto!

Cero dudas con las imagenes que posteaste,se entiende muy bien.
Muchas gracias nuevamente !

Saludos!!

:buenpost:


----------



## Tavo

Gente, una pregunta.

Se entiende bien que para la fuente es necesario un toroide "de ferrita"; pero esos dónde se consiguen?
Yo tengo un montón de los amarillos de fuentes de PC... pero esos son todos de polvo de hierro no? 

Me temo que me va a costar conseguir alguno de ferrita. Tienen idea de dónde se consiguen estos toroides?
Se bien que podría hacerla con algún núcleo tipo EE o EI, pero quisiera hacerla con un buen toroide.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

Tavo, *yo la arme con un EE 33* , y funciono a la primera
se me cae un poco el voltaje con mucha carga ,pero seguro es por que lo bobine en 30 segundos 
sin ningun cuidado y detalle .

a. pongo  a tu consideración el PCB que hise para la misma ,
en esta ultima version tiene lugar para 4 capacitores, de salida , lugar para bornera de 3 contactos , diodos mas grandes con pads mas grandes y conexion de encendido "remote" con un MCR100 a la pata 10 del SG



mnicolau dijo:


> Por qué no probás un par de snubbers en el primario en lugar de intentar mejorar la conmutación de los mosfets?
> 
> Saludos



Mariano , como calculas la red snubber?


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Mariano , como calculas la red snubber?



No encontré una fórmula práctica que te permita calcularla... muchos comentaban de hacerlo de manera experimental midiendo la onda y probando valores. 
De todas maneras los valores utilizados en las snubbers son siempre similares dentro de un cierto rango, 2.2nF y 47[Ω] pueden servir.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Conviene agregar los inductores a la salida para mejorar el filtrado ??

O depende de la aplicación ??



Saludos!!


----------



## Tavo

electroconico dijo:


> Conviene agregar los inductores a la salida para mejorar el filtrado ??
> 
> O depende de la aplicación ??
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56672
> 
> Saludos!!


Electrocónico, creo que la función principal de los inductores (en realidad es EL inductor, uno solo) a la salida es filtrar la alta frecuencia de conmutación y eliminar posibles ruidos... La fuente de Mnicolau tiene un inductor, es un Toroide de polvo de hierro, y ambas ramas están bobinadas a la vez. Lo que no se bien es el sentido de giro, si las dos van iguales u opuestas.

Creo que sería conveniente agregar el inductor, siempre con el fin de mejorar la fuente en cuestiones de ruidos y esas cosas...
También habría que considerar lo que dijo Mnicolau, sobre la realimentación que va al SG3524, que sería bueno que sea opto-aislada, también para evitar ruidos o bucles de masa (si mal no recuerdo).

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Recuerdo haber visto algunos esquemas comerciales sin inductor de salida (la DC-DC 1.0 tampoco lo incorporaba) y como se trata de mantener la fuente lo más simple posible, diría que no se coloque. 

En todo caso, estaría interesante dejar previsto los pads en el PCB para dicho inductor, de manera que se pueda probar con y sin él; y así contemplar diferencias.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

> En todo caso, estaría interesante dejar previsto los pads en el PCB para dicho inductor, de manera que se pueda probar con y sin él; y así contemplar diferencias.


Así lo estoy dejando , con los puros pads y en lo que consigo los inductores pongo un puentecillo.

Voy a agregar el optoacoplador para retroalimentación y así separar las tierras también.
Probe en el simulador con fuente de +-20 , asumiendo que sería el minimo a utilizar y el maximo de +-40vcd.

Con un zener de 12v@½Watts debe ir bien.


----------



## fausto garcia

ernestogn dijo:


> Otro exito! arme la fuente en el P_CB modificado por mi _ (el cual tiene  muy juntos los transistores) y salio andando de primera ,
> me encontre con que no tenia con que cargarla , asi que le puse una lampara de luz Alta de auto , no se de que potencia es , con 25V en la salida , alumbro medio mucho , le falto poco para quemarse....
> 
> Los Mosfet no calentaron , el EI33 no calentó ni hizo ruido
> No exploto nada!
> encima todo esto con los 12V sacados de una fuente de PC , a los pocos segundos se espesaron a poner muy calientes los miseros cablecitos que la alimentaban y corte.
> 
> Por aqui atrás tengo un transformador de 12V por muchísimos amperes , era un cargador chico de baterías , voy a rectificar y probar con eso...
> 
> para la noche prometo fotos ...




Esperaaaaaando  las fotos...


----------



## ernestogn

..... me quede sin pilas me quede....
---
Aca una foto de mi fuente con transistores en V


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero.

Me acabo de conseguir un nucleo de este tipo, pero esta muy grande, ademas no me queda muy claro el como bobinarlo.

Me da gusto que este diseño,este evolucionando, hojala llegue a buen termino.

Bastante interesante tu rediseño, se me esta antojando probarlo (solo que tengo dudas de como bobinar este tipo de nucleos)

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Tavo

fausto garcia dijo:


> Me acabo de conseguir un nucleo de este tipo, pero esta muy grande, ademas no me queda muy claro el como bobinarlo.


Yo estoy buscando todo lo contrario!!

Estoy tirando la casa por la ventana, buscando algún núcleo Toroidal de tamaño respetable, yo me acuerdo que hace unos años encontré una placa tirada en la calle, era una potencia de Car-Audio rota, y rescaté un núcleo importante de estos! Pero no me acuerdo dónde lo dejé!! 

Tengo el antojo del núcleo toroidal porque ya me cansaron los EE y EI por el tema de desarmarlos... limpiarlos... mmm, no tengo muchas ganas.

Sigo buscando, yo creo que lo voy a encontrar. Así a ojo, recuerdo que medía unos 5cm de diámetro exterior!

Saludos...


----------



## ernestogn

fausto garcia, fijate el post de la fuente SMPS de mnicolau , explica muy detalladamente como bobinarlo y se dan montones de recomendaciones de como hacerlo correctamente,. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

Aqui les dejo unas imagenes, de esta fuente, pero con un diseño diferente. Los cambios son minimos, puesto que esta fuente funciona muy bien con el diseño original, ademas se trata de mantenerla lo mas sencilla posible(creo que ese es su principal atractivo) para que los que apenas nos iniciamos en este tipo de fuentes, (SMPS) podamos comprender su funcionamiento mas basico.     


> mnicolau dijo:
> 
> Esta SMPS tratada aquí, para una aplicación simple que no requiera tanta potencia (< 100[W]) es inmejorable... (tal vez algunos pequeños cambios).






> mnicolau dijo:
> 
> Recuerdo haber visto algunos esquemas comerciales sin inductor de salida (la DC-DC 1.0 tampoco lo incorporaba) y como se trata de mantener la fuente lo más simple posible, diría que no se coloque.




No por ello trato de decir que no se deba experimentar con este diseño, muy por el contrario creo que para este proposito esta perfecta, pues funciona hasta con nucleos tiroidales de polvo de hierro(los clasicos amarillos de fuente de pc)

Si alguien difiere de las burradas que acabo de escribir  "sorry" 

Regresando a los cambios de esté rediseño lo que hice fue agrandar un poco el pcb(siiii...  a muchos esto no les gusta) pero esto es con el fin de colocar un tiroidal mas grande(con las ventajas que esto significa) espacio para colocar diodos de mas ampers (6amp o mas) y lo que pienso que es mas comodo,  4 mosfets en linea, mas separados, disipan mejor el calor y se puede colocar un solo disipador.

Bueno basta de bla bla bla... juzguen, critiquen o comenten todo es bueno... cualquier comentario bienvenido.


----------



## elchicharito

Osea que conectastes 12v de la bateria y lo elevas a un voltaje dual de +-28 volts en total +56 v y alimentas el integrado STK de la sanyo ke bien!
Yo hice con el STK402-90 50w + 50w 2 canales, pero solo lo podia usar en casa con transformador...
Felicidades!
Solo falta el video para youtube


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó muy buena Fausto... Pero te olvidaste de subir el diseño del circuito impreso... 

Saludos!
PS: Me gusta más que todos los transistores estén en un solo lado en línea, de esta manera se puede colocar un solo disipador y queda más estético el montaje. Muy linda la fuente, aunque yo sigo sin poder conseguir mi núcleo Toroidal para armarla.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero,

Efectivamente, esta sencilla fuente SMPS te permite lograr voltaje simetrico de hasta  +-38v
con 3-4amper de corriente, suficiente para hacer funcionar el  STK, tambien unTDA7294 con excelentes resultados. 

PD: Ya estoy por subir unos videos de esta fuente.  

Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia

Tavo dijo:


> Te quedó muy buena Fausto... Pero te olvidaste de subir el diseño del circuito impreso...
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: Me gusta más que todos los transistores estén en un solo lado en línea, de esta manera se puede colocar un solo disipador y queda más estético el montaje. Muy linda la fuente, aunque yo sigo sin poder conseguir mi núcleo Toroidal para armarla.




Saludos Tavo.  

Creo que deberias montarla,utiliza por lo pronto dos tiroidales de pc encimados, de los amarillos, aun asi con este tipo de tiroidales funciona, date el gusto de tener un TDA7294 funcionando a pleno, apartir de los 12v de la bateria del auto. 

El pcb lo subo en la noche, porque ahora estoy en el trabajo y aqui no tengo nada.

Saludos desde mi "disque oficina" ...    (Puebla México)


----------



## ernestogn

Fausto , eso de los toroidales amarillos, es necesario pegarlos o con atarlos juntos ya esta?

que potencia da de esta forma?


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero. 

Los tiroidales amarillos tienen un rendimiento (mas o menos) del 50- 60% comparado con los de ferrita, aun asi, si los colocas encimados y los pegas con algun pegamento de cianocrilato el area efectiva aumenta y por lo consiguiente mejora un poco su rendimiento.

Yo logre sacarles de +-20v hasta +-32v con unos 2amper, siempre trata de que los tiroidales sean lo mas grande posible.   Saludos.


----------



## Holas

Muy linda la fuente...! ; y trabaja con los mismos amperios de la fuente del auto o baterìa?.Que làstima que no tiene punto medio...


----------



## ernestogn

si tiene punto medio!.... analiza un poquito el secundario y sus diodos
¿que queres decir con que si trabaja con los mismos amperios de la bateria?
seguro que 55A no da...


----------



## zopilote

ernestogn dijo:


> Cuanta potencia le sacaron aquellos que ya la experimentaron?


  Yo obtuve una potencia de 35x2 watts , con una tension de +/-28V y es suficiente para un auto.


----------



## Holas

que entonces , que es +-50?


----------



## elchicharito

para los amplificadores de autos conectados a una fuente hecha en casa, la unica solucion que le veo para el amperaje esta en el que de el transformador, que como sabemos entre mas grande este el transformador y en el secundarioe ste entregando 12 VCA esto quiere decir que nos da un buen amperaje.

el ecualizador Hitron 360 traia 4 transformadores uno en cada esquina de la caja, ese elevava un alto voltaje pero nunca supe cuanto ni en que configuracion, esos si tenian que tener el auto prendido porque consumina mucha corriente, oviamente eran transistores de potencia, comunmente de tipo ficha de sodas...

Yo andube buscando la manera de conseguir una fuente que me elevara de 12 VCD de la bateria  a +-60 volts de CD (fuente dual). e aqui la respuesta de la fuente, la clave esta en el transformador.

con el fin de alimentar un amplificador de 100 watts RMS de la sanyo un STK 4044II

la ventaja de un amplificador que consume mas corriente que voltaje es que te levanta bajos, que normalmente son los que traen los carros.

y la ventaja de un amplificador que te consume mas voltaje que corriente, es que gasta menos energia. poreso la mayoria de los modulares traen un transformador con multisalidas de voltaje, que normalmente es con fuente dual la alimentacion de voltaje del amplificador y arriva de +-50 V.

ES PORESO QUE ESA FUENTE QUE TIENES AHI NO DA MUCHA CORRIENTE, O al menos no la aguantan los transistores. es entonces que el amplificador ocupa mas voltaje y no tanto corriente, en el caso de la STK SANYO lo puedes observar en el datasheet...

ESE ES UN STK4142II de dos canales y la fuente debe de ser de +26v y -26 v de CD quiere decir que es +-52volts y tu estas midiendo +-56 volts con el multimetro, entonces estas en el voltaje que recomienda sanyo para alimentar al amplificador, ya que el maximo voltaje a suministrar segun el data es de +-39 volts

Ahora la corriente que supuestamente consume es de 100 mA que asi dice en el data...

tiene sus desventajas y ventajas. ventajas te consume alto voltaje pero poca corriente, y si es asi quiere decir que te ahorras luz que la mayoria de los amplificadores de los modulares te los encontraras con un alto voltaje de alimentacion., pero esos amplis no tienen mucha fuerza para levantar bajos. mas que nada son para voz.

ahora los amplis que te consumen mucha corriente y 12 VCD tiene la fuerza suficiente para levantar bajos. pero tienen la desventaja de descargar mas pronto la bateria. que normalmente son los de los carros.


Por lo tanto Un amplificador bueno es el que te consume alto voltaje y alta corriente...
por ejemplo +-100 volts pero a 30 Amperes, cuando lo tienes a alto volumen  (ese es un ampli que levanta bajos y bocinas, y me a tocado ver por ahi...

Mi unica duda es 
como conseguistes o diseñastes o embobinastes esa bobina?


----------



## Holas

Entonces , solo sirve para amplificadore de mucho voltaje , pero poco amperaje?


----------



## elchicharito

Esa fuente que tienes ahi si! no se que transistores en consecuencia que tanto amperaje de esa fuente.

lo que si te puedo decir es que ese amplificador no consume mas de 1 amperes que dice que consume el ampli en el datasheet.

Ahora para ese tipo de amplificadores pues no tiene caso hace una fuente de 30 amperes a 56 volts. si cuando mucho te va a consumir 500 miliamperes

Pues eso ya dependera del transformador o de la bobina el amperaje y los transisotres que utilices para que aguanten mas corriente., Y DEL AMPLIFICADOR A ALIMENTAR

si se puede elevar voltaje y mantener alta corriente, pero eso hace mas caro el diseño del circuito.
tendrias que usar mas piezas oviamente de potencia para que aguanten mas amperaje...y eso es lo que hace mas caro a la fuente

 SOY NUEVO EN ESTE FORO MAS NO EN ELECTRONICA......

SALUDOS!


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero.

Generalmente no es de mi agrado debatir, ni entrar en polemica, por una cuestion tan trivial y mucho menos con todo un experto en electronica. 

Pero esta vez hare una excepcion por tratarse de un   *paisano* 

Primero:



> ES PORESO QUE ESA FUENTE QUE TIENES AHI NO DA MUCHA CORRIENTE, O al menos no la aguantan los transistores. es entonces que el amplificador ocupa mas voltaje y no tanto corriente, en el caso de la STK SANYO lo puedes observar en el datasheet...
> 
> ESE ES UN STK4142II de dos canales y la fuente debe de ser de +26v y -26 v de CD quiere decir que es +-52volts y tu estas midiendo +-56 volts con el multimetro, entonces estas en el voltaje que recomienda sanyo para alimentar al amplificador, ya que el maximo voltaje a suministrar segun el data es de +-39 volts
> 
> Ahora la corriente que supuestamente consume es de 100 mA que asi dice en el data...



No comprendo en mi escaso intelecto, cual es el punto que quieres definir, el consumo de la fuente SPMS o el comsumo del amplificador,de entrada te digo que el consumo promedio de la fuente SPMS aqui posteada, en reposo, (sin carga alguna) es de 300mA, ya con una carga maxima (foco incandecente de 200w) y con un voltaje de salida de +-42v (84v) la corriente que demanda a la bateria de mi auto, es mayor a 20Amp( no la he medido con exactitud ya que el amperimetro que poseo alcanza solo 10Amp) porque le he puesto un fusible tipo AGU de 20amp y lo quemo en menos de 2min.

El aplificador que he mostrado (STK4142II) es clase  "AB" eso quiere decir que tiene un rendimiento teorico del 50-60% (lo demas lo transforma en calor).

La hoja de datos de este integrado dice: *Quiescent current ---- 20 min, 40 typ, 100 max --- esto expresado en mA* y si mi deficiente intelecto no me engaña,  este dato hace referencia a la corriente en reposo del integrado( sin carga alguna y con la entrada cortocircuitada a Gnd). Dice que entrega *25+25 Watts minimos*,  con una carga de 8Ω y voltaje simetrico de +-26v, (no recuerdo muy bien la formulita para determinar el consumo de un ampli clase AB, pero era algo parecida a esta  P=V.A) y las cuentas a  "ojo de mosca" me dan un consumo de 1.4 Amper por canal, a 52v osea casi 3 Amp de consumo por los dos canales, realizados a "ojo de mosca " ahora se imaginan  subirlo a los +-35v y con carga de 4Ω, definitivamente no consume 100mA como dice nuestro experto.

Segundo:



> quiere decir que te ahorras luz que la mayoria de los amplificadores de los modulares te los encontraras con un alto voltaje de alimentacion., pero esos amplis no tienen mucha fuerza para levantar bajos. mas que nada son para voz.
> 
> ahora los amplis que te consumen mucha corriente y 12 VCD tiene la fuerza suficiente para levantar bajos. pero tienen la desventaja de descargar mas pronto la bateria. que normalmente son los de los carros.
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto Un amplificador bueno es el que te consume alto voltaje y alta corriente...
> por ejemplo +-100 volts pero a 30 Amperes, cuando lo tienes a alto volumen (ese es un ampli que levanta bajos y bocinas, y me a tocado ver por ahi...



¿En que pensaban los diseñadores de SONY, Panasonic,LG ,entre otros, al diseñar etapas de potencia de hasta 1500 Watts RMS totalmente medibles y reales, si soló son para amplificar la voz, ya que sus "bajos no tienen mucha fuerza"?.

Los amplificadores de auto estan formados por principalmente por dos etapas. Fuente de alimentacion,(tipo SMPS) y la etapa de amplificacion (amplificadores discretos a transistores, mosfets, circuitos integrados y los clase D) todos ellos con un rendimiento y consumo diferente.

Aun los clase D, bien diseñados, no tienen un rendimiento del 100%, por lo cual, la corriente y el voltaje que demandan, no todo se transforma en "bajos con mucha fuerza" nuestro experto se olvida del calor generado para obtener esos voltajes simetricos.

Ultimo:



> Esa fuente que tienes ahi si! no se que transistores en consecuencia que tanto amperaje de esa fuente.
> 
> lo que si te puedo decir es que ese amplificador no consume mas de 1 amperes que dice que consume el ampli en el datasheet.
> 
> Ahora para ese tipo de amplificadores pues no tiene caso hace una fuente de 30 amperes a 56 volts. si cuando mucho te va a consumir 500 miliamperes
> 
> Pues eso ya dependera del transformador o de la bobina el amperaje y los transisotres que utilices para que aguanten mas corriente., Y DEL AMPLIFICADOR A ALIMENTAR
> 
> si se puede elevar voltaje y mantener alta corriente, pero eso hace mas caro el diseño del circuito.
> tendrias que usar mas piezas oviamente de potencia para que aguanten mas amperaje...y eso es lo que hace mas caro a la fuente
> 
> SOY NUEVO EN ESTE FORO MAS NO EN ELECTRONICA......
> 
> SALUDOS!




Esta fuente funciona con 4 mosfet tipo MTP75N06 que soportan 75Amp. Por supuesto que no consume 300Amp, aqui el consumo depende de la carga que se le coloque, del diseño muuuy sencillo de dicha fuente y sobre todo del calor generado por los mosfets, aun asi creo que con un tiroidal mas grande, bobinado tipo "lizt" diodos de mayor capacidad, se le puede sacar mayor amperaje.

Obtener 30Amp de salida en una fuente SMPS a partir de 12v,    definitivamente esta fuera de mi presupuesto y de mis pobres oidos. Ademas nunca dije que esta fuente y su mediocre amplificador con STK, fuera el diseño que cambiaria la historia de los amplificadores para uso automotriz, creo que primero debiste leer todo el tema y poner mas atencion en lo que escribi en el post donde presento esta muy sencilla fuente SPMS, pero con mucho potencial,(que por cierto no es un diseño mio, que daria porque lo fuera je je) al menos para un neofito en electronica (Yo ) 

PD - 1 : *Escribir con mayusculas equivale a gritar*. 

PD - 2 : ¿Que son los transisotres? 

PD - 3  : Yo si soy muy nuevo en electronica (desde el instituto son solo 12 añitos) 


Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Diego German

fausto garcia dijo:


> El aplificador que he mostrado (STK4142II) es clase  "AB" eso quiere decir que tiene un rendimiento teorico del 50-60% (lo demas lo transforma en calor).
> 
> La hoja de datos de este integrado dice: *Quiescent current ---- 20 min, 40 typ, 100 max --- esto expresado en mA* y si mi deficiente intelecto no me engaña,  este dato hace referencia a la corriente en reposo del integrado( sin carga alguna y con la entrada cortocircuitada a Gnd). Dice que entrega *25+25 Watts minimos*,  con una carga de 8Ω y voltaje simetrico de +-26v, (no recuerdo muy bien la formulita para determinar el consumo de un ampli clase AB, pero era algo parecida a esta  P=V.A) y las cuentas a  "ojo de mosca" me dan un consumo de 1.4 Amper por canal, a 52v osea casi 3 Amp de consumo por los dos canales, realizados a "ojo de mosca " ahora se imaginan  subirlo a los +-35v y con carga de 4Ω, definitivamente no consume 100mA como dice nuestro experto.



Hola fausto yo calculo la eficiencia en este caso si tenemos un canal de 25watts rms al 60% que es la eficiencia del clase AB con una regla de tres simple 
si 60% es 25watts 
el 40% es x
(40*25)/60= 16.66watts que se van en calor 

entonces si son dos canales  serian 33.33 watts disipados por el STK 
total de consumo por el IC  83.33watts  

saludos...


----------



## megasysfix

Hola, me interese muchísimo en esta fuentesilla jijiijji, estuve leyendo todos los comentarios para no repetir las preguntas, pero tengo 1 sola duda, ¿cual es la función que genera el sg3524 e este circuito?, por lo que se ve es como el "corazón", pero me gustaría saber que hace realmente, por lo que tengo entendido, este genera una onda cuadrada entre sus terminales 11 y 14, que NO están en fase, me explico, primero el pin 11 genera un pulso (conduce "1") en ese momento el pin 14 esta en estado bajo no (conduce "0"), al siguiente ciclo, el pin 11 va a estado bajo (no conduce "0"), y el pin 14 pasa a estado alto (conduce "1"), luego esta señal es "amplificada" por los mosfet los cuales atacan al transformador (es lo que yo tengo entendido en teoría, no es algo seguro), bueno espero su respuesta y un saludo cordial de mi parte, que tengan un buen día.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos 



> (no recuerdo muy bien la formulita para determinar el consumo de un ampli clase AB, pero era algo parecida a esta P=V.A) y *las cuentas a "ojo de mosca" me dan un consumo de 1.4 Amper por canal, *a 52v osea casi 3 Amp de consumo por los dos canales, realizados a "ojo de mosca " ahora se imaginan subirlo a los +-35v y con carga de 4Ω, definitivamente no consume 100mA como dice nuestro experto.



Tienes razon compañero Diego  se me fueron las 4 patas  los 1.4Amp  no son por canal son por los dos canales  (W*V=I). Gracias por el "zape".  

 Pero el calculo fue "a ojo de mosca" y las moscas no saben  hacer cuentas je je.  

Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros. 

Aqui les dejo las imagenes y el pcb que rediseñe por cuestion de comodidad para colocar un posible tiroide mas grande, capacitor de entrada de 4700mf 25v pues el espacio que tenia apenas si cabia uno de 1000mf a 16v, diodos de salida 6amp, capacitores de salida de 3300mf a 35v *(la fuente puede llegar a dar hasta +-50v, asi que cuando hagan las pruebas coloquen el preset al minimo y de ahi le van subiendo)* y lo que mas me gusto, tener los 4 mosfet en linea y con una buena separación para poder colocar un solo disipador.

Tambien les dejo el archivo con el pcb wizard para que lo chequen mejor.


*---Quiero agradecer al compañero CAYSER por haber subido las plantillas del tiroide y del disipador que estoy usando en este circuito y que ahora forma parte de mis plantillas, de verdad muchas gracias.---*


Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## ernestogn

Fausto , muy bueno el rediseño , con que versión de PCBwizard lo hisiste , no lo puedo modificar.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

Aqui les dejo un link para los que tienen curiosidad por seguir experimentando con esta fuente y hacerla optoaislada, separar las dos tierras, inductores de salida y entrada,etc etc.

http://www.eleccircuit.com/12vdc-to-37v-dc-converter-by-sg3524/

Chequenlo y comenten a simple vista parece tentadora, sigue teniendo "algo" que la hace ver sencilla de armar.

Compañero la versión del pcb wizard es la 3.5 (no la puedes modificar porque esta protegida)

Saludos.

Me pregunto porque este tema esta en audio gran señal, ¿no deberia estar en fuentes de alimentacion?


----------



## electroconico

Les adjunto este documento a mi parecer muy bueno para el diseño de fuente switching push-pull.

Viene explicado paso por paso.Esta en inglés.

Saludos!


----------



## Holas

Te hago una pregunta... , como haces para proteger tus pcb?


----------



## 0002

Me parece un aporte tremendo fausto, y de antemano gracias a todos los que contribuyen a que se perfeccione, me parece un gran empujon sobre todo para aquellos que empezamos en esto del la fuentes SMPS , me apunto para armar y corroborar su buen funcionamiento, apenas consiga tiempo la armo les comento que tal trabaja.

Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia

Holas dijo:


> Te hago una pregunta... , como haces para proteger tus pcb?




Saludos compañero.

He probado distintos metodos, pero el que mejor me ha funcionado y el mas facil (al menos para mi) es cubrir las pistas con estaño.



> Me parece un aporte tremendo fausto, y de antemano gracias a todos los que contribuyen a que se perfeccione, me parece un gran empujon sobre todo para aquellos que empezamos en esto del la fuentes SMPS , me apunto para armar y corroborar su buen funcionamiento, apenas consiga tiempo la armo les comento que tal trabaja.



Asi es te la recomiendo por ser muuuy sencilla, muuuy barata y muuuy aguantadora, porque si la armas correctamente te va a dar muchas satisfacciones. El armado es bien sencillo, te digo que nunca habia armado una y cuando la arme por primera vez salio andando.

Por cierto el nuevo PCB es identico en el funcionamiento y en los componentes, la rediseñe  solo para que los mosfets estuvieran en linea  y asi utilizar un solo disipador.

Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## Holas

Al "proteger" , me refiero , a que el compañero dijo que en el programa (pcb wizzard) no le podia hacer modificaciones , y vs habìas dicho de que lo habìas protegido , por eso es que te pregunto..!


----------



## ernestogn

primero asi 





despues asi


----------



## megasysfix

Holas dijo:


> Al "proteger" , me refiero , a que el compañero dijo que en el programa (pcb wizzard) no le podia hacer modificaciones , y vs habìas dicho de que lo habìas protegido , por eso es que te pregunto..!



XDDD, yo me había dado cuenta que se hacia referencia al programa .


----------



## guarod

saludos amigos,, quiero que me ayuden,, quiero realizar este amplificador con mosfet, que me consegui en este foro,, pero primero quiero saber si alguno de ustedes lo a realizado, quiero saber si el diagrama esta bien.. y discurpen si este no es el sitio apropiado para aser esta consulta,, pero es que no se como abrir un tema sobre esto.... 

y otra cosita si me pueden ayudar,,, segun los mosfet que usa el diagrama no los consigo donde vivo,,, y quiero saber si me sirven los irfp240.....

se los agradesco de verda quiero sus ayudas,, por favor......


----------



## megasysfix

guarod dijo:


> saludos amigos,, quiero que me ayuden,, quiero realizar este amplificador con mosfet, que me consegui en este foro,, pero primero quiero saber si alguno de ustedes lo a realizado, quiero saber si el diagrama esta bien.. y discurpen si este no es el sitio apropiado para aser esta consulta,, pero es que no se como abrir un tema sobre esto....
> 
> y otra cosita si me pueden ayudar,,, segun los mosfet que usa el diagrama no los consigo donde vivo,,, y quiero saber si me sirven los irfp240.....
> 
> se los agradesco de verda quiero sus ayudas,, por favor......



El mosfet por lo visto esta bien
2SK1357= 900V 5A
IRFP 240= 200V 20A
Segun el datasheet.

Acabo de encontrar un problema, en el diagrama sale el 2SK1357 como mosfet de canal P, pero en el datasheet sale como canal N, hay un problemita medianamente severo :S.


----------



## ernestogn

amigo guarod, con todo respeto te pregunto ¿no sera mucha amplificador para vos si no sabes como ver si un reemplazo es adecuado para la función ?

de todas formas, en el foro hay varios amplificiadores de similares caracteristicas con mosfet y mucho mas documentados y explicados , por ejemplo este 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-hi-fi-300w-rms-40445/

ahora si decides contruirlo , esperamos detalles! y mucho exito


----------



## Holas

Acà , tienes otro ampli , clase D , mucho màs comentado y todo , y que puede sobrepasar esta cantidad  de watts https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-highend-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/


----------



## guarod

megasysfix:  grasias pana mio por tu respuesta, eso era lo que queria saber, y hay era donde tenia la duda,,
en el diagrama salen que son mosfet positivos,, pero yo tanvien me di cuenta en la hoja de datos, aunque el pdf. sale en chino y no entiendo nada, me fije en el simbolo del mosfet y sale que es negativo.... esa era mi duda....

pienso yo no se,, sera que el diagrama tiene el error y los mosfet son negativos... y por que ese diodo 1n4004 que tienen en los mosfet....

quiero un diagrama con mosfet, pero que sea solo de canal negativo, de la clase AB,, si tienes uno te lo agradeseria,,, y saludos,,,



ernestogn dijo:


> amigo guarod, con todo respeto te pregunto ¿no sera mucha amplificador para vos si no sabes como ver si un reemplazo es adecuado para la función ?
> 
> de todas formas, en el foro hay varios amplificiadores de similares caracteristicas con mosfet y mucho mas documentados y explicados , por ejemplo este
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-hi-fi-300w-rms-40445/
> 
> ahora si decides contruirlo , esperamos detalles! y mucho exito



grasias por tu respuesta,, pero primero que nada grasias por tu critica,, pero es que no soy hingeniro ni tecnico superior,,, solo soy tecnico reparador,, y me gusta muho la electronica me gusta acer mis propios circuitos de audios,,, tengo hecho el de ladelec 400w, y te cuento que suena genial.. pero ahora quiero acer uno con mosfet,, 

grasias por el circuito que me recomendaste, pero no lo puedo acer,, quiero uno solo con mosfet de canal negativo, es que se me ace muy dificil conseguir mosfet de canal positivo, a y que sea de la clase AB.... grasias..............


----------



## megasysfix

guarod dijo:


> megasysfix:  grasias pana mio por tu respuesta, eso era lo que queria saber, y hay era donde tenia la duda,,
> en el diagrama salen que son mosfet positivos,, pero yo tanvien me di cuenta en la hoja de datos, aunque el pdf. sale en chino y no entiendo nada, me fije en el simbolo del mosfet y sale que es negativo.... esa era mi duda....
> 
> pienso yo no se,, sera que el diagrama tiene el error y los mosfet son negativos... y por que ese diodo 1n4004 que tienen en los mosfet....
> 
> quiero un diagrama con mosfet, pero que sea solo de canal negativo, de la clase AB,, si tienes uno te lo agradeseria,,, y saludos,,,
> 
> 
> 
> grasias por tu respuesta,, pero primero que nada grasias por tu critica,, pero es que no soy hingeniro ni tecnico superior,,, solo soy tecnico reparador,, y me gusta muho la electronica me gusta acer mis propios circuitos de audios,,, tengo hecho el de ladelec 400w, y te cuento que suena genial.. pero ahora quiero acer uno con mosfet,,
> 
> grasias por el circuito que me recomendaste, pero no lo puedo acer,, quiero uno solo con mosfet de canal negativo, es que se me ace muy dificil conseguir mosfet de canal positivo, a y que sea de la clase AB.... grasias..............




Claro amigo, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index5.html en la pagina 5 hay unos cuantos (no los e probado aun) pero son de las características que pides, MosfetN-Channel (canal N), revisalos y saludos de mi parte.

Estoy analizando el circuito que publicaste y al parecer solamente esta mal el dibujo del mosfet (que alguien me corrija si estoy mal), por lo que veo en los zener, este tiene la parte negativa hacia la gate, y los driver que lo controlan envían pulsos negativos a la gate, no te aseguro nada pero echando a perder se aprende ijijji.


----------



## guarod

megasysfix dijo:


> Claro amigo, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index5.html en la pagina 5 hay unos cuantos (no los e probado aun) pero son de las características que pides, MosfetN-Channel (canal N), revisalos y saludos de mi parte.
> 
> Estoy analizando el circuito que publicaste y al parecer solamente esta mal el dibujo del mosfet (que alguien me corrija si estoy mal), por lo que veo en los zener, este tiene la parte negativa hacia la gate, y los driver que lo controlan envían pulsos negativos a la gate, no te aseguro nada pero echando a perder se aprende ijijji.



grasias pana mio,, lo qque me quieres desir es que posiblemente los mosfet son negativos? si fueras tan amable de asegurarte de que es sierto, te lo agradeseria,, me gusta mucho ese esquema,,,, grasias y espero que me puedas ayudar en este proyecto ,,, saludos.......


----------



## megasysfix

guarod dijo:


> grasias pana mio,, lo qque me quieres desir es que posiblemente los mosfet son negativos? si fueras tan amable de asegurarte de que es sierto, te lo agradeseria,, me gusta mucho ese esquema,,,, grasias y espero que me puedas ayudar en este proyecto ,,, saludos.......



Claro, ya e quemado al menos 100 mosfet , un par por dos mas no sera problema jjiijij, si llega a funcionar subo un vídeo , ademas si observas la configuración de estos te darás cuenta que son del tipo Negativo, no creo que alcance hoy, pero probablemente mañana pueda y te cuento, eso si no me voy a arriesgar demasiado, solo pondré una alimentación baja (12+12), para ver que tal, te recomiendo si posees los materiales lo armes, total si son de canal P lo mas que pase es que se invierta la onda de audio en 180° (que me corrijan si estoy mal, soy estudiante todavía jejeje), o que simplemente no suene o suene con distorsión.


----------



## jorger

No es por nada pero os estais saliendo bastante del tema original..
Aquí se habla de fuentes smps, no de amplis.


----------



## ernestogn

Algún moderador seria tan amable de mover el tema a "fuentes de alimentación" si así correspondiese
Gracias!


----------



## guarod

megasysfix dijo:


> Claro, ya e quemado al menos 100 mosfet , un par por dos mas no sera problema jjiijij, si llega a funcionar subo un vídeo , ademas si observas la configuración de estos te darás cuenta que son del tipo Negativo, no creo que alcance hoy, pero probablemente mañana pueda y te cuento, eso si no me voy a arriesgar demasiado, solo pondré una alimentación baja (12+12), para ver que tal, te recomiendo si posees los materiales lo armes, total si son de canal P lo mas que pase es que se invierta la onda de audio en 180° (que me corrijan si estoy mal, soy estudiante todavía jejeje), o que simplemente no suene o suene con distorsión.



grasias panal.... yo pudiera armarlo, pero es como te digo, aqui no consigo los mosfet positivos....

por eso quiero estar seguro de que sean mosfet negativos...... 

¿.sera que lo puedes simular con algun programa.?.....
grasias y espero tu respuesta... saludos............


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola ke tal a todos!! veo ke las fuentes les quedaron de maravilla!!!  felicitaciones... bueno aqui les dejo una fuente que apenas termine de armar y me ha dado muy pero muy buenas satisfacciones...  anduvo a la primera y sin disipadores de calor ke fue algo que me alegro bastante... (pudo prender un foco de 100w sin problemas y con tan solo 3 volts de perdida por rama)tengo el UCD de dos mosfets a 400w trabajando con este inversor, en este diseño la frecuencia se eleva a 45khz (podes bajar o subir la frec... cambiando el resistor de 15k) y opte por modificar el circuito de el amigo seaarg (espero y no se moleste... ya que es para el bien de el foro ), la ventaja que posee es que se regula de 36 hasta 70 volts  (solo que cambiando los capacitores por unos de mayor voltaje...) pero puedes bajar el voltaje requerido con tan solo un cambio de los diodos zener de 36 por un par de diodos zener de menos voltaje  (la suma de el voltaje que soporte el humbral de los zeners sera el voltaje que habra en la salida mas la variacion de la resitencia del pot). Aclaro algo... las pistas que llegan a los mosfets y la parte de conmutacion de los mismos y tierra deben de ir reforzadas con bastante soldadura ya que por ahi pasaran hasta 30 amperes y eso no es joda. La entrada a positivo la hice para que entrara un calibre numero 6 awg o 8 awg... en mi toroide yo use --primario: 4+4 vueltas cal. 12 awg---- secundario: 21+21 cal. 16-- pero se puede cambiar a con alambre tipo --litz-- y a su preferencia.. si alguen tiene la amabilidad de pasarlo en PDF, ya que esta en ares seria de gran utilidad... saludos!!! (el diagrama despues lo termino)

algunas fotos 

por cierto sin carga solamente consume .012 amperes..., en maximo hasta 35 amperes (con disipadores de calor) es de unos 400w RMS


----------



## fausto garcia

Gracias compañero.

Bastante buena parece tu fuente, lo malo esque me quede con las ganas de abrir los archivos, (no puedo abrirlos ya que no tengo el ares). Si alguien es tan amable de subirlos en pdf, sera bendecido por el osito bimbo ja ja ja.

Supongo que esta fuente si es optoaislada, pues alcanzo a ver un opto, tan luego tenga la info completa, me lanzo a republica del salvador por los componentes.

Nuevamente gracias compañero por compartirla. 

 PD: sigo pensando porque este tema esta en gran señal y no en fuentes de alimentacion


----------



## electroconico

Se ve muy padre tu fuente.
No pude abrir los archivos ya que tengo ares pero 7.6  

--------------------------------------------------------
@fausto

Te recomiendo newark-mexico para que compres tu material de primera calidad.
Ya no hay limite de compra y el precio ya incluye envío 

Saludos!


----------



## david2009

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola ke tal a todos!! veo ke las fuentes les quedaron de maravilla!!!  felicitaciones...
> 
> en mi toroide yo use --primario: 4+4 vueltas cal. 12 awg---- secundario: 21+21 cal. 16--





ahora se puede usar un toroide de menos espiras en el primario? que transistores usastes


----------



## alexcesarpalma

david2009 dijo:


> ahora se puede usar un toroide de menos espiras en el primario? que transistores usastes


 hola que tal amigo  pues como tiene un optocoplador para detectar el voltaje en la salida...  yo creo que a lo mas que puedes bajar serian 3+3 vueltas si quisieras demasiada potencia... pero eso implicaria ya usar cables en estilo --blitz-- ya que por ejemplo a mi ya me costo enbobinar el calibre 12 en ese toroide debido a el grozor que este tiene... ahora tambien tendrias que usar mosfets de mas potencia... los IRF3205 quedarian bien o los IRF1010 tambien... aparte de que tendrias que usar bastante soldadura para reforzar la parte donde pasa positivo, negativo y donde el toroide de entrada... pero en si... en si... si se puede... ya menos de 3+3 vueltas ya no recomiendo... saludos!!!


----------



## Diego German

david2009 dijo:


> ahora se puede usar un toroide de menos espiras en el primario? que transistores usastes


Depende de la frecuencia a la que trabaje tu fuente mientras mas alta vera una impedancia mayor en la bobina mientras mas baja la impédancia sera menor 

saludos...


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno aqui el listado de componentes que lleva este inversor  saludos!!


----------



## david2009

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> bueno aqui el listado de componentes que lleva este inversor  saludos!!



el diagrama si lo tenes seria de mas ayuda para mas simpleza y menos dudas a la hora de armar


----------



## megasysfix

Hola, espero que alexcesarpalma no se enoje, les subo las imágenes del PCB para que las vean.












Aqui en PDF:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/60805850/Control-Driver-Smps-1

http://es.scribd.com/doc/60805994


----------



## rash

muy buenas fuentes....
gracias por los aportes

saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Le esta haciendo falta una etapa de proteccion a esta fuente,
esta foto lo demuestra.


----------



## megasysfix

ernestogn dijo:


> Le esta haciendo falta una etapa de proteccion a esta fuente,
> esta foto lo demuestra.



Hola, cuales son las probabilidades de que ese Mosfet no sea genuino?, lo digo por que hoy en día salen muchísimos componentes falsificados.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## electroconico

megasysfix dijo:


> Hola, espero que alexcesarpalma no se enoje, les subo las imágenes del PCB para que las vean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui en PDF:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/60805850/Control-Driver-Smps-1
> 
> http://es.scribd.com/doc/60805994



Hola pana!

Puedes subir el esquematico ??

O el archivo pero como version antigua de proteus de favor.

Como tengo proteus 7.6 no me deja por ser version más antigua que con la que trabajaron el archivo.

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por favor:
Lo mejor es que solo suban el ESQUEMATICO y el PCB en formato PDF! Si alguien quiere simularlo, pues que se tome el trabajo de pasarlo al software que utilice para eso... de esa forma no hay problema por versiones ni por tipos de software.


----------



## megasysfix

ezavalla dijo:


> Por favor:
> Lo mejor es que solo suban el ESQUEMATICO y el PCB en formato PDF! Si alguien quiere simularlo, pues que se tome el trabajo de pasarlo al software que utilice para eso... de esa forma no hay problema por versiones ni por tipos de software.



Están en PDF, leer comentario 132, lo abren y le dan a descargar listo!, lo hice con el mismo ARES.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Por favor:
> Lo mejor es que solo suban el ESQUEMATICO y el PCB en formato PDF! Si alguien quiere simularlo, pues que se tome el trabajo de pasarlo al software que utilice para eso... de esa forma no hay problema por versiones ni por tipos de software.




Buena sugerencia. La idea no es subirlo a cualquier lado, estaría bueno y más simple que metan todo dentro de un RAR y lo suban al servidor del foro, porque si está alojado en un servidor externo tarde o temprano se va a caer el link y después vienen los problemas. 

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix

Tavo dijo:


> Buena sugerencia. La idea no es subirlo a cualquier lado, estaría bueno y más simple que metan todo dentro de un RAR y lo suban al servidor del foro, porque si está alojado en un servidor externo tarde o temprano se va a caer el link y después vienen los problemas.
> 
> Saludos.



Si me explican como se hace ningún problema jijiji, nunca e subido archivos al foro y creí que se necesitaba ganar o hacer algo para desbloquearlo :S, Saludos!!!

Hay esta, lamento las molestias .

Ver el archivo adjunto inversor buz11 car inverter (1).PDF


----------



## SERGIOD

minimo aporte es el pdf de la fuente de alexcesarpalma


----------



## ernestogn

ernestogn dijo:


> Le esta haciendo falta una etapa de proteccion a esta fuente,
> esta foto lo demuestra.



mira, cumple con todas las reglas para ser original 
a saber:
NO se le borra la inscripcion con el dedo
Tiene los codigos de fecha de fabricacion y lote
Tiene ese caracterisco color mate de los componentes de calidad
La aleta es de forma elaborada no una planchuela asi nomas
las patas tambien , van bariando su ancho
no tiene el pegote blanco de los falsos.
La pastilla de silicio tiene buen tamaño.-.---

no se, parece bueno, tal ves no IR pero era bueno el finado..

este es el transformador que proveyó la corriente necesaria.


----------



## fausto garcia

SERGIOD dijo:


> minimo aporte es el pdf de la fuente de alexcesarpalma



Gracias compañero. 

Es exactamente lo que se necesita  subir. 



PD.  Este tema se trata de fuentes SPMS,  no de la originalidad de los componentes , para eso esta otro tema. :enfadado:


----------



## electroconico

En ningún enlace aparece el esquematico.

Intente abrir los archivos con el preoteus que tengo para resubirlo al foro con el diagrama en pdf.
Pero no pude por la version, no por querer simularlo LOL XD


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola que tal!!! perdon a todos los que me pidieron en esquematico... ahorita me pongo a hacerlo  saludos!!


----------



## martt

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola ke tal a todos!! veo ke las fuentes les quedaron de maravilla!!!  felicitaciones... bueno aqui les dejo una fuente que apenas termine de armar y me ha dado muy pero muy buenas satisfacciones...  anduvo a la primera y sin disipadores de calor ke fue algo que me alegro bastante... (pudo prender un foco de 100w sin problemas y con tan solo 3 volts de perdida por rama)tengo el UCD de dos mosfets a 400w trabajando con este inversor, en este diseño la frecuencia se eleva a 45khz (podes bajar o subir la frec... cambiando el resistor de 15k) y opte por modificar el circuito de el amigo seaarg (espero y no se moleste... ya que es para el bien de el foro ), la ventaja que posee es que se regula de 36 hasta 70 volts  (solo que cambiando los capacitores por unos de mayor voltaje...) pero puedes bajar el voltaje requerido con tan solo un cambio de los diodos zener de 36 por un par de diodos zener de menos voltaje  (la suma de el voltaje que soporte el humbral de los zeners sera el voltaje que habra en la salida mas la variacion de la resitencia del pot). Aclaro algo... las pistas que llegan a los mosfets y la parte de conmutacion de los mismos y tierra deben de ir reforzadas con bastante soldadura ya que por ahi pasaran hasta 30 amperes y eso no es joda. La entrada a positivo la hice para que entrara un calibre numero 6 awg o 8 awg... en mi toroide yo use --primario: 4+4 vueltas cal. 12 awg---- secundario: 21+21 cal. 16-- pero se puede cambiar a con alambre tipo --litz-- y a su preferencia.. si alguen tiene la amabilidad de pasarlo en PDF, ya que esta en ares seria de gran utilidad... saludos!!! (el diagrama despues lo termino)
> 
> algunas fotos
> 
> por cierto sin carga solamente consume .012 amperes..., en maximo hasta 35 amperes (con disipadores de calor) es de unos 400w RMS



hola alexcesarpalma muy buena tu fuente pobres oidos digo dentro de un auto o no!
de que medida es tu tiroide y lo calibres que usaste son 2 mm primario 1.30 mm secundario ,la probaste a pleno  ese ampli .como se comporta al conectarla a un auto por lo ruidos que genera el alta de las bujias(esta tentadora esta fuente)

saludos


----------



## megasysfix

fausto garcia dijo:


> Gracias compañero.
> 
> Es exactamente lo que se necesita  subir.
> 
> 
> 
> PD.  Este tema se trata de fuentes SPMS,  no de la originalidad de los componentes , para eso esta otro tema. :enfadado:



Muchas gracias por su "amabilidad" fausto garcia, y ademas por resolver una pequeña duda que tenia, muchas gracias, se "agradece enormemente", yo solo lo decía por curiosidad y el archivo lo subí para poder ayudar., pero con su "gran caracter" .


----------



## alexcesarpalma

bueno no mas peleas amigos!!  aqui esta el diagrama


----------



## SERGIOD

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> bueno no mas peleas amigos!!  aqui esta el diagrama



Gracias por subirlo descargando



fausto garcia dijo:


> Gracias compañero.
> 
> Es exactamente lo que se necesita  subir.
> 
> 
> 
> PD.  Este tema se trata de fuentes SPMS,  no de la originalidad de los componentes , para eso esta otro tema. :enfadado:



Si tienes razon loque desean habler de si es falso ono pasen aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos los foreros!!!  aqui dejo todo lo necesario para armar este inversor


----------



## fausto garcia

megasysfix dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su "amabilidad" fausto garcia, y ademas por resolver una pequeña duda que tenia, muchas gracias, se "agradece enormemente", yo solo lo decía por curiosidad y el archivo lo subí para poder ayudar., pero con su "gran caracter" .



Saludos.

 "amabilidad"...  se "agradece enormemente"... "gran caracter"   

Supongo que las reglas del foro, las hicieron soló para entrenernos 



> 2.4 No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


Asunto cerrado (para mi) 

Gracias alexcesarpalma, una pregunta ¿habra alguna contrariedad si utilizo solo 2 MTP75N06? lo que pasa que tengo 4 que me sobraron de la otra fuente y como estos soportan 75Amp y los BUZ11 30Amp, pienso que pudiera funcionar, pero dime, ¿tu no intentaste solo con 2 mosfet?.

Saludos desde Puebla México.

Edit. Me referia a 2 por rama  si dices que con 4 anda entonces estare armandola para el proximo fin de semana.  Muchas gracias compañero.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> "amabilidad"...  se "agradece enormemente"... "gran caracter"
> 
> Supongo que las reglas del foro, las hicieron soló para entrenernos
> 
> 
> Asunto cerrado (para mi)
> 
> Gracias alexcesarpalma, una pregunta ¿habra alguna contrariedad si utilizo solo 2 MTP75N06? lo que pasa que tengo 4 que me sobraron de la otra fuente y como estos soportan 75Amp y los BUZ11 30Amp, pienso que pudiera funcionar, pero dime, ¿tu no intentaste solo con 2 mosfet?.
> 
> Saludos desde Puebla México.


hola amigo!!  claro que si se puede... solo que esos dos mosfets recivirian toda la carga de amperaje... y se calentarian mas.... ya con cuatro se valancea mas la recepcion de amperaje... y con los 6 ahun mas.... ademas de quetendria mas potencia  saludos!!! y si si lo llegue a armar cuando lo probe en proto 

perdon si use solo dos mosfets cuando lo probe en proto


----------



## jorger

Vaya, me gustan mucho estos aportes! la fuente de alexcesarpalma tiene muy buena pinta, lástima por lo de la caída de tensión de 3v con 100w de consumo..
La que sí me llama mucho la atención es la modificación que hizo fausto garcía de su fuente, me gusta mucho la nueva disposición de los mosfets porque así solo se necesita un disipador, con la ventaja de que ocupa menos espacio en los laterales 
Posiblemente haga esa versión pero cuando tenga mucho tiempo, ya que aunque estoy de vacaciones ultimamente no paro (fiesta, marcha y esas cosas).

Un saludo!.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

jorger dijo:


> Vaya, me gustan mucho estos aportes! la fuente de alexcesarpalma tiene muy buena pinta, lástima por lo de la caída de tensión de 3v con 100w de consumo..
> 
> hola que tal amigo... reitero esa caida de 3 volts fue gracias a que use solamente una fuente de 150 watts a 12 volts... esto se debe a que pues mi fuente no puede dar la energia necesaria para poder abastecerla... con una bateria de automovil obiamente cambiaria notoriamente gracias a el amperaje que esta da...
> saludos!!


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

Aqui les presumo un pequeño gran logro personal, despues de buscar por todos lados, como bobinar correctamente los tranformadores de ferrita tipo EE y EI (como los que traen las fuentes de pc y otros) porfin pude hacerlo. no me quedo del todo "bonito" pero mi fuente ya me da  +-32v super estables, perfectos para otro TDA7294 y un wofercito de 10" 

Mi bobinado no esta muy bien pero para ser el primero creo que no esta mal ... ahi chequenlo y comenten. 


PD: Ya estoy pensando en subir fotos de como hacer el bobinado, para los que no pueden conseguir tiroidales de ferrita, estos son una buena opcion.   


Saludos compañeros.


----------



## martt

hola fausto muy buena tu fuente 
es mas facil conceguir estos nucleos podrias dar detalles del trafo gracias



saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Aqui les presumo un pequeño gran logro personal, despues de buscar por todos lados, como bobinar correctamente los tranformadores de ferrita tipo EE y EI (como los que traen las fuentes de pc y otros) porfin pude hacerlo. no me quedo del todo "bonito" pero mi fuente ya me da  +-32v super estables, perfectos para otro TDA7294 y un wofercito de 10"
> 
> Mi bobinado no esta muy bien pero para ser el primero creo que no esta mal ... ahi chequenlo y comenten.
> 
> 
> PD: Ya estoy pensando en subir fotos de como hacer el bobinado, para los que no pueden conseguir tiroidales de ferrita, estos son una buena opcion.
> 
> 
> Saludos compañeros.


Por favor pasa pasa los pcbs en pdf y todo lo demas
yo lo veo exelente


----------



## fausto garcia

martt dijo:


> hola fausto muy buena tu fuente
> es mas facil conseguir estos nucleos podrias dar detalles del trafo gracias
> 
> 
> 
> saludos



Saludos compañeros. 

Mira martt, supongo que los detalles que mencionas son el numero de vueltas, si es asi son los mismos que en el diseño anterior, (primario 6+6vueltas y secundario 22+22vueltas) de hecho pueden ser menos vueltas del secundario depende del voltaje que quieras obtener, yo he puesto desde 15+15 vueltas del secundario y me ha funcionado bien. Recuerden que para el ajuste de tension coloquen el preset al minimo y de ahi le van subiendo poco a poco.  Si lo que quieres son detalles de construccion del tiroidal unos post atras estan unas imagenes muy entendibles de como bobinar el nucleo tiroidal, para transformadores tipo EI a ver si mañana puedo subir unas fotos para este tipo de transformadores.



> Por favor pasa pasa los pcbs en pdf y todo lo demas
> yo lo veo exelente



Aqui dejo el pcb y el diagrama espero que te animes a construir esta fuentecita.

Para mas detalles checate el post  #103 ahi vas a encontrar mas detalles de este nuevo diseño.

Saludos y comenten sus resultados


----------



## martt

gracias fausto por toda la info manos a la obra


----------



## hell_fish

mnicolau dijo:


> Si no estoy errado, es de LW3DYL.
> 
> Tiro una sugerencia, disminuir Rt de 4.7[KΩ] a 2.7[KΩ], con esto se eleva la frecuencia de operación a casi 50[Khz], pudiendo obtener algo más potencia y además de poder reducir cada devanado primario a tan sólo 3 espiras (por lo tanto también se reduce el devanado secundario). Con menor cantidad de espiras se simplifica aún más esta SMPS tan práctica.
> 
> PD: 3 espiras utilizando un núcleo con 1[cm2] de sección efectiva.
> 
> Saludos



Seguiré tu sugerencia, disminuiré RT ahora el núcleo EI 33 tiene 1 cm2 de sección efectiva ? 
otra cosa si se reduce a la mitad las espiras en el primario hay que disminuir también ala mitad las espiras del secundario ??


----------



## ernestogn

dejo aqui una pequeña tablita excel que permite calcular el oscilador del 3425 y las espiras del transformador.


----------



## hell_fish

Gracias por tu ayuda! un paso mas para terminar


----------



## martt

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Aqui les presumo un pequeño gran logro personal, despues de buscar por todos lados, como bobinar correctamente los tranformadores de ferrita tipo EE y EI (como los que traen las fuentes de pc y otros) porfin pude hacerlo. no me quedo del todo "bonito" pero mi fuente ya me da  +-32v super estables, perfectos para otro TDA7294 y un wofercito de 10"
> 
> Mi bobinado no esta muy bien pero para ser el primero creo que no esta mal ... ahi chequenlo y comenten.
> 
> 
> PD: Ya estoy pensando en subir fotos de como hacer el bobinado, para los que no pueden conseguir tiroidales de ferrita, estos son una buena opcion.
> 
> 
> Saludos compañeros.


hola fausto una consulta  probaste ponerle un remoto a esta joyita es lo unico que le faltaria 
por lo que estoy viendo  se podria colocar  una r de 2k y un 
bc548 a la pata 10 del integrado y encenderla de donde querramos o me iquivoco

saludos


----------



## ernestogn

yo le puse un MCR100 ,pero perfectamente se puede hacer con un transistor como decis-


----------



## fausto garcia

martt dijo:


> hola fausto una consulta  probaste ponerle un remoto a esta joyita es lo unico que le faltaria
> por lo que estoy viendo  se podria colocar  una r de 2k y un
> bc548 a la pata 10 del integrado y encenderla de donde querramos o me iquivoco
> 
> saludos




Saludos compañero.

Si utilizo un "remoto" solo que esté esta fuera del pcb, en mi caso tambien lo tengo a la pata de alimentación del SG3524, pero con un relé, que es activado con la señal que viene del estereo, no inclui esta prestacion en el rediseño que hice, pues me parece que esta fuente debe mantenerse lo mas sencilla posible, para que pueda ser atractiva a los compañeros que apenas comienzan en esto de las fuentes SPMS, y una vez que se familiaricen con los conceptos basicos de esta fuente puedan ir haciendo las mejoras que crean convenientes.

Me pregunto  cuantos compañeros ademas de jorger,electroconico y ernestogn se han animado a realizar esta fuente (lo digo por que solo ellos han subido imagenes)



Saludos  desde Puebla México


----------



## david2009

fausto garcia como es el circuito del encendido con control?


----------



## ernestogn

Dos formas de implementar el remoto, 
a la izquierda con un MCR100(el simbolo no es el correcto pero es el unico que tenia) 
a la derecha con trasnsitor , cualquier NPN de baja señal 
en los dos casos con led indicador... totalmente opcional....


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero

Este es esquema que yo utilizo, espero te sirva.


----------



## david2009

no entiendo  a que parte del estéreo va?

y que lo enciendo con un botón? o con un control . si es con control como es que va porque no entiendo

osea en el estéreo tiene algún cable para conectarlo? puede ser ese cable azul que nunca supe para que era ?


----------



## ernestogn

exactamente , los estereos, la mayoría, tienen un cable ,que da una señal indicando que esta encendido ,, es el azul creo yo...


----------



## david2009

aa con razón re bien entonces


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos

Este es el cablecito del famoso "remoto" de un autoestereo SONY, es el que dice: AMP REM y es capaz de proporcionar 300mA, suficientes para activar un rele.  En otras marcas se señala de manera muy similar y generalmente son de color azul y azul con una linea blanca.  

Solo basta checar con el multimetro, cuando enciendes el estereo,* ojo no confundir con el de la antena electrica, ya que esté soló se activa cuando se selecciona el radio, porque con un disco o con una memoria usb este permanece sin señal*.


----------



## david2009

las potencias comerciales ya vienen preparado para poner el cablesito azul a la potencia?


----------



## fausto garcia

Asi es, aqui un ejemplo:


----------



## martt

hola amigos cuando tenga un tiempo termino de armarla y subire fotos perdonen la demora
saludos


----------



## martt

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola a todos los foreros!!!  aqui dejo todo lo necesario para armar este inversor



hola alexcesarpalma podrias dar las dimenciones del toroide de ferrite por que fue lo unico que te falto el la lista de componentes desde ya muchas gracia.

saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola que tal... hay un pequeño detalle de ese diseño que me costo dificilmente resolver... que es que cuando aumenta a 13.2v se satura el toroide y comienza a zumbar la ferrita, despues actualizo el diseño para que no haya problema a esos voltajes  saludos!!


----------



## SERGIOD

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola que tal... hay un pequeño detalle de ese diseño que me costo dificilmente resolver... que es que cuando aumenta a 13.2v se satura el toroide y comienza a zumbar la ferrita, despues actualizo el diseño para que no haya problema a esos voltajes  saludos!!



pero por que se satura y zumba sera la potencia


----------



## martt

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola que tal... hay un pequeño detalle de ese diseño que me costo dificilmente resolver... que es que cuando aumenta a 13.2v se satura el toroide y comienza a zumbar la ferrita, despues actualizo el diseño para que no haya problema a esos voltajes  saludos!!


los voltejes en los autos van de 13,8 v a 14,2v
el toroide no sera un tipo de aliacion de material parecido al ferrite o el mismo no sera muy chico para esa potencia
saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

martt dijo:


> los voltejes en los autos van de 13,8 v a 14,2v
> el toroide no sera un tipo de aliacion de material parecido al ferrite o el mismo no sera muy chico para esa potencia
> saludos


 no... el toroide de hecho es de un desecho de un amplificador ROCKFOR FOSGATE... y lo que sucede es que al subir el voltaje el death time de los mosfets no estaba coordinado, ya que el sistema de deteccion del voltaje por medio del optocoplador del circuito no funciona correctamente... sin embargo he cambiado el diagrama... despues lo subo junto con el PCB mejorado! bye


----------



## martt

ok esperamos tu pcb
me faltaba pasar la placa por el acido voy a comparar las dos para ver si con minimas modificaciones recupero mi placa transferida
saludos


----------



## santiago61

saludos a toda la comunidad...les comento que me puse a jugar una tarde con el pcb wizard para rediseñar la fuente que subio el amigo fausto garcia, y atravez de su pcb lo modifique para colocarle un nucleo EI33 ya que su diseño era para colocar un toroidal.... ademas le agregue un remoto tomado prestado del diseño de la DC-DC de mariano, y alli entra mi duda ¿es acertado utilizar el remoto de la dc-dc  en la fuente de LW3DYL? yo de todas maneras ya lo agregue al pcb que les muestro a continuacion...si notan algo raro chiflen...

PD: me olvidaba decirles que tambien agregue un modesto filtro en la entrada de 12v.

bueno aqui las imagenes...


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros 

Despues de varias modificaciones que ha sufrido el pcb de esta fuente, me pregunto 
¿cuantos compañeros ya la armaron? porque  hasta ahora soló jorger y ernestogn han subido fotos, seria interesante ver otros montajes y opiniones de gente que haya armado esta fuentecita...  esperando  fotos.  

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## nico187ar

---Cita (Autor nico187ar)---
hola amigos estuve leyendo todo el este tema y me gustaria hacerla, soy medio nuevito en esto y me preguntaba si alguien tiene una lista de los componentes que lleva esta fuenta smps. 
Desde ya se los voy a agradecer muchisimo. 
Saludos
---Fin de Cita---
---Cita (Autor Fogonazo)---
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*

---Fin de Cita---
-------------------------------------------------------

Pido disculpas si ofendi a alguien pidiendo una lista de los componentes de la fuente smps, es que ya lei todo el tema y me faltan un par de cosas, esto es lo que yo pude sacar en limpio de los componentes que necesito para armarla:

SMPS Simple Componentes

Resistencias 
4.7 x7
1k x2
33k x 1
10k x 1

Capacitores:

4700mf 25v x1
2200mf 35v x1
3300mf 35v x1
1uf x3
0.047uf x1 
4.7uf x1

Toroide

4.5 cm dim ext, 3.5 cm dim int 1 cm altura (6+6 primario y 22+22 secundario)

el tema es que me faltan los 4 diodos si no me equivoco y queria ver que todo lo que tengo que comprar es esto y no se me paso nada mas...

gracias por la ayuda, saludos


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero 

Los diodos son del tipo recuperacion rapida (fr305 o sf62) los dos funcionan solo que son de distinto amperaje, los mosfet pueden ser irfz44n, irfz48n, mtp75n06, incluso el compañero jorger la hizo andar con irf640.

Espero haber despejado tus dudas y suerte con el montaje, postea tus experiencias.

Saludos


----------



## nico187ar

Muchisimas gracias fausto garcia en cuanto la tenga echa posteo fotos y comento experiencia


----------



## santiago61

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros
> 
> Despues de varias modificaciones que ha sufrido el pcb de esta fuente, me pregunto
> ¿cuantos compañeros ya la armaron? porque  hasta ahora soló jorger y ernestogn han subido fotos, seria interesante ver otros montajes y opiniones de gente que haya armado esta fuentecita...  esperando  fotos.
> 
> Saludos desde Puebla México.



hoy mismo hago la placa y en este finde semana me pongo a concretarla....ya tengo todos los componentes y trafo lo realizare con un nucleo EI40 de pc...espero que salga todo bien...esta es la version definitiva de la PCB que voy a realizar.....centre mejor los IRFZ y nada mas...si encuentran algo raro en el diseño no duden en avisar..antes de mandarme una de vaqueros...saludos...

PD: ha estaba por utilizar un LM3524 por lo que vi es similar al SG3524 ya que averigue y lo utilizan de reemplazo...alguien utilizo ese IC?


----------



## ernestogn

aqui vengo a cantar! ,no no no.
aqui vengo a postear mi proximo montaje con esta fuente .
le puse solo dos mosfet de un solo lado , me da que son mas que suficientes-.
le agrege Fusible y NTC ( no se si este sea necesario)
le agrege Borneras .
le agrege mas capacidad de filtrado a la entrada y salida.
le puse snubers ,aunque no las calcule.-.
le puse leds de "estado" y resistencias de carga(para descargar los capacitores de salida)
le puse el remoto con MCR100
le di mas lugar y estilo 


capas que hay que seguir el original para encontrar la posicion de los componentes, 
pero , bueno , si puedo la armo este finde, ya consegui un lindo gabinete , donde entra el mosfet 50w


----------



## julama

gracias a todos los compañeros de este gran foro y en especial al amigo fausto garcia por este gran aporte me  apuro esta semana a hacer esta fuente y la semana que entra mando fotos saludos a todos y un fuerte abraso


----------



## martt

hola amigos una cosulta fui a comprar los componentes y lo que me vendieros fue lo siguiente
irfz46n ,diodo rapido 3 amper fr307
mi otra duda es si el capacitor de 100mf es x 16v o mas yo tengo x16 y compre todas las resistencias por 1/4
pd ya tengo la placa echa todos los componentes para armar ,nucleo,alambre un tda 7294 ya empesare a subir fotos

saludos


----------



## jorger

Mm los diodos de 3A se van a calentar bastante, yo que tu compraría los de 6A por seguridad..
Por lo demas todo bien, el condensador de 100uF es de 16v, puedes ponerlo de más tension pero es absurdo..

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

santiago61 dijo:


> hoy mismo hago la placa y en este finde semana me pongo a concretarla....ya tengo todos los componentes y trafo lo realizare con un nucleo EI40 de pc...espero que salga todo bien...esta es la version definitiva de la PCB que voy a realizar.....centre mejor los IRFZ y nada mas...si encuentran algo raro en el diseño no duden en avisar..antes de mandarme una de vaqueros...saludos...
> 
> PD: ha estaba por utilizar un LM3524 por lo que vi es similar al SG3524 ya que averigue y lo utilizan de reemplazo...alguien utilizo ese IC?



Yo tengo dos ei 33 pero ustedes que dicen los uno o solo uso uno de ellos ; puedo reutilizar el cable que tienen o tengo que comprar otro y como lo pido mejor dicho cual es el nombre común de ese cable
Pd. tengo que hacer remojar en una olla con agua herbida para desarmarlo o lo hago herbir por que tiempo mo refiero a la EI33


----------



## ernestogn

SERGIOD dijo:


> Yo tengo dos ei 33 pero ustedes que dicen los uno o solo uso uno de ellos ; puedo reutilizar el cable que tienen o tengo que comprar otro y como lo pido mejor dicho cual es el nombre común de ese cable
> Pd. tengo que hacer remojar en una olla con agua herbida para desarmarlo o lo hago herbir por que tiempo mo refiero a la EI33



Sergio para desarmar el nucleo yo lo hiervo en agua un rato y despues los dejo en remojo con tinner otro buen rato ,
me tocaron un par que se desarmaron solo con el agua caliente , pero la mayoria no, 

tenes que usar otro alambre ,y tenes de hacerlo de Litz , osea , enrrollar varios hilos para lograr la sección deseada , . 
cobre esmaltado para bobinar se pide , de 0.25mm de diametro uso yo. pongo 8 hilos enrollados entre si y en paralelo para el primario (se entiende?) . 

con un nucleo EI , tendria que dar mas de 200W , claro que eso depende entre otras cosas de la frecuencia a la que setes la fuente,
ojo que cambiando la frecuencia cambia y mucho las vueltas del bobinado.


----------



## SERGIOD

con un nucleo EI , tendria que dar mas de 200W , claro que eso depende entre otras cosas de la frecuencia a la que setes la fuente,
ojo que cambiando la frecuencia cambia y mucho las vueltas del bobinado.
podrías aclarar un poco esto de la frecuencia porfavor


----------



## busito20

que tal sergiod !!!  con todo respeto,

deberias leer desde anteriores pajinas, se habla de subir frecuencia para ganar en tencion y corriente !!!

este tema de la fuente viene muy muy bueno desde que arranco, como 9 pajinas atras mas o menos !


----------



## martt

jorger dijo:


> Mm los diodos de 3A se van a calentar bastante, yo que tu compraría los de 6A por seguridad..
> Por lo demas todo bien, el condensador de 100uF es de 16v, puedes ponerlo de más tension pero es absurdo..
> 
> Saludos.



ok gorger tendre que poner de 8A por que es lo que se consigue por aca
se puede poner en paralelo?
saludos


----------



## ernestogn

SERGIOD dijo:


> con un nucleo EI , tendria que dar mas de 200W , claro que eso depende entre otras cosas de la frecuencia a la que setes la fuente,
> ojo que cambiando la frecuencia cambia y mucho las vueltas del bobinado.
> podrías aclarar un poco esto de la frecuencia porfavor



El calculo del bobinado para una fuente de este tipo depende del material del nucleo , las dimensiones del mismo , de los voltajes maximos y minimos y fundamentalmente de la frecuencia de operacion.  
aqui adjunto una tablita de excel que con poco entendimiento permite ese calculo.

FIJATE Como llenar los valores, asi como esta
funciona bien para usar un EI33 y frecuencia de 54Khz, por consejo de mnicolau varios la modificamos para funcionar a 114khz,


----------



## santiago61

Les comento que tengo un nucleo EI40 el cual creo que le podria sacar como 200W sino me equivoco , el cual ya lo bobine como muestra el diseño original 6+6 primario y 22+22 en el secundario siempre poniendo la resistencia Rt de 4.7, ahora mi duda es si cambiando la resistencia Rt a 2.2  y MANTENIENDO la relacion de espiras 6+6 y 22+22 lograre ALGO MAS  de 100W de potencia??? o si o si tengo que bajar tambien la relacion de espiras (segun tabla exel para una Rt de 2.2 tengo114khz o sea 57khz de trabajo ) el trafo es de 2+2 Vueltas en el primario y 12+12 en el secundario), alguien probo esa configuracion? y se mantendran las secciones de alamabre especificado al comienzo??? es decir de 3 de 0.5mm y 3 de 1mm???


----------



## ernestogn

Santiago , a mas frecuencia en núcleo va ser mejor aprovechado , pero el calculo de espiras del primario se hace para una Frecuencia,    Voltaje de entrada y Núcleo dado , 
si cambias la frecuencias , cambian las espiras. 
no se que puede pasar con 6 espiras,. dará  tal ves mas voltaje a la salida , pero ojo que puede ser mucho mas y te va reventar los capacitores de filtro

tendría que opinar alguien que sepa del tema y no que toque de oído como yo!


----------



## jorger

ernestogn dijo:


> Santiago , a mas frecuencia en núcleo va ser mejor aprovechado , pero el calculo de espiras del primario se hace para una Frecuencia, Voltaje de entrada y Núcleo dado ,
> si cambias la frecuencias , cambian las espiras.
> no se que puede pasar con 6 espiras,. dará tal ves mas voltaje a la salida , pero ojo que puede ser mucho mas y te va reventar los capacitores de filtro


Yo aumenté la frecuencia de trabajo a 60khz *y sin modificar el transformador* no noté mejoría en absoluto, la tensión que tengo a la salida es la misma y el consumo también lo es...
Puede que sea culpa del núcleo.. usé un toroide verde con semi-gap que saqué de una smps de 60w.

Saludos!.


----------



## ernestogn

Y la potencia disponible? 

según alguna tablita que vi por otro post el EI35 da si mejor rendimiento alrededor de los  120Khz si no recuerdo mal
pero en tu caso ., creo que es tu nucleo es el culpable . no se supone que la topologia push-Pull funcione con gap ... habria que ver.
pero esta fuente es tan "hacha y tiza" que funciona con cualquier cosa parece!

Aprovecho la oportunidad de pedir amablemente a los señores moderadores que muevan este post a fuentes de alimentacion , desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## martt

hola amigos una consulta el pcb wizard tiene auto ruteo ? por que no se lo encuentro
pd :apoyo al amigo ernestogn pasarlo a fuentes
saludos


----------



## santiago61

les comentó que opté por dejar original el diseño y el trafo de la fuente, y una vez de hacerlo funcionar ahi si modificarlo para alimentar un TDA 7294 y el TDA 2050 en estéreo, .no se si podré alimentar ambos circuitos y llegar a la potencia requerida con este diseño tan simple(sería fabuloso  ).obviamente modificando la frecuencia y las espiras.siempre hablando de un EI40, aunque con EI33 
también se podria llegar.a algo mas de 200


----------



## jorger

ernestogn dijo:


> Y la potencia disponible?


Es la misma.. o eso creo.. hice una prueba rápida y apenas había diferencia..


> pero en tu caso ., creo que es tu nucleo es el culpable . no se supone que la topologia push-Pull funcione con gap ... habria que ver.


El toroide no tiene gap por así decirlo, digamos que tiene una hendidura.. por eso lo llamo semi-gap.Es un termino medio entre un nucleo que tiene gap y otro que no lo tiene..

Saludos!.


----------



## santiago61

acabo de probar la fuente me me y me regula en la rama negativa me regula de 20V a 50V por lo que parece correcto de la rama positiva pero de la rama negativa me indica el doble de tension, por ejemplo lo dejo regulado en +30V midiendo con el tester en la rama positiva y cuando mido en la negativa me marca -60 o sea exactamente el doble... tendre que volver a desarmar el trafo, aunque me parece raro que me marque el doble de tension de la rama negativa sobre la positiva es como si hubiese bobinada el doble de vueltas de la rama (-) con respecto a la positiva o sea 22+44...cuando bobine lo hice ambas ramas a la vez... les adjunto unas fotos de mi montaje


----------



## ernestogn

santiago , te pregunto esto por que es un error que yo he cometido,
¿no estarás midiendo la negativa entre +30 y -30, en lugar de entre 0 y -30?


----------



## santiago61

mmm no  por ejemplo si tengo +30 y -60, en extremo a extremo de la bornera obtengo 90V...si pense eso...pero hay algo raro en el bobinado despues lo que si no pude hacer funcionar el remoto que agregue con el bc 547 la fuente se enciende con y sin aplicar los 12V del REM del estereo asi que voy a conectar directamente a masa la pata 10.


----------



## ernestogn

QUE PCB usaste. cpas tieen algo mal....?


----------



## santiago61

hice mi propio pcb basandome en el diseño del compañero fausto garcia...el que subo a continuacion...lo subo para que lo vean...y vean si hay algo incorrecto...gracias por responder!


----------



## SERGIOD

Se quebro mi ei 33 creo que no fue suficiente el tiempo que lo hice hervir ni remojar 
pero si lo pego funcionara ?


----------



## santiago61

recorda que lo tenes que poner cuando el agua este fría y no cuando este en ebullición el agua,por que la diferencia de temperaturas del agua y trafo produce la rotura de la ferrite,yo te diría que consigas otro EI33 ya que son muy comunes en las fuentes de pc. si lo pegas puede que no tenga el rendimiento requerido.


----------



## fausto garcia

santiago61 dijo:


> mmm no  por ejemplo si tengo +30 y -60, en extremo a extremo de la bornera obtengo 90V...si pense eso...pero hay algo raro en el bobinado despues lo que si no pude hacer funcionar el remoto que agregue con el bc 547 la fuente se enciende con y sin aplicar los 12V del REM del estereo asi que voy a conectar directamente a masa la pata 10.



Saludos compañero 

Observando las fotos que subiste me doy cuenta que no aparecen los capacitores de filtrado de la salida, a simple vista, eso pareciera ser la razón por la cual la tension negativa se va al doble, si en tus pruebas los omitiste ese debe ser el problema, recuerda que esta fuente utiliza soló la rama positiva para hacer la regulacion.  Prueba colocando los capacitores de salida de un valor por arriba de 2200µf con un voltaje de por lo menos 35v, *por seguridad siempre coloquen el preset de ajuste al minimo * ya que pueden* reventar* mas de un capacitor y eso, no es nada agradable.

El pcb que hiciste parece estar correcto, solo que el "remoto" deberia estar en el pin de alimentación del integrado, (pin 15) por lo menos yo asi lo utilizó y me funciona bien unos post atras puse un ejemplo de como lo utilizó.


----------



## SERGIOD

santiago61 dijo:


> recorda que lo tenes que poner cuando el agua este fría y no cuando este en ebullición el agua,por que la diferencia de temperaturas del agua y trafo produce la rotura de la ferrite,yo te diría que consigas otro EI33 ya que son muy comunes en las fuentes de pc. si lo pegas puede que no tenga el rendimiento requerido.



Lo puse cuando el agua estaba fria 
debio ser otra cosa


----------



## santiago61

elemental fausto garcia! como tu dijiste puse los capacitores de filtro dos de 1000Uf x63V por rama y regula como debe ser, solo por una diferencia de 2V quiza 1.8V me marca (ejemplo +28v -30v)...no calienta nada( mosfet,trafo, diodos) ni ruidos de alta frecuencia, todo normal salvo por esos 2V de diferencia, sera dañoso para el tda7294 esa diferencia de 2V??? 

tengo un amplificador  funcionando con TDA7294 y  un woofer de 10" en caja, esperando por la fuente...

Gracias fausto garcia!

para sergiod....el trafo lo pones en agua fria dentro de un recipiente a hervir, a fuego lento, luego que largue el hervor lo dejas un par de minutos y lo sacas trata de mover el carretel y el ferrite para aflojar ambos, ya que se encuentran con pegamento, una vez que logres mover, con un cutter presiona suavemente con el filo en la union de la E y la I del ferrite para que despegue...veras que se despega sin muchas complicaciones, me olvidaba ayudate con unos guantes o unos trapos para no quemarte....


----------



## SERGIOD

y no fue en el agua que se quebro si no luego de aserlo remojar en el  tiner trate de sacarlo y ahi si se quebro


----------



## jorger

santiago61 dijo:


> elemental fausto garcia! como tu dijiste puse los capacitores de filtro dos de 1000Uf x63V por rama y regula como debe ser, solo por una diferencia de 2V quiza 1.8V me marca (ejemplo +28v -30v)...no calienta nada( mosfet,trafo, diodos) ni ruidos de alta frecuencia, todo normal salvo por esos 2V de diferencia, sera dañoso para el tda7294 esa diferencia de 2V???


Yo también tuve ese problema.Lo solucioné colocando una resistencia de 10K/1w a modo de carga, entre salida positiva y negativa de la fuente (entre + y -), con eso te quedan las tensiones bastante simétricas, en mi caso con diferencia de 0.1v.



> el trafo lo pones en agua fria dentro de un recipiente a hervir


En agua fría? no se supone que la temperatura del agua debe ser la misma que la del núcleo? Yo lo pongo en agua tibia, además te ahorras unos minutos de tiempo porque se calienta antes..

Saludos!.


----------



## santiago61

hola jorger! le agregue las resistencias de carga de 10K/1W, y se me estabilizaron las tensiones con una diferencia de 0.8V, bueno todo bien hasta que desconecto la fuente de 12V y vuelvo a conectar la tension me baja a +-23v de nuevo tengo que calibrar mover un poco el preset para regular nuevamente a +-28V y asi que cada vez que desconecto la fuente y vuelvo a conectar, lo que note es como que el preset en el misma posicion calibra(+-28), es decir tengo que jugar un poco con el para que de nuevo en la posicion anterior (+-28V) me indique otra vez la tension deseada, algo rarisimo como que tengo que moverlo para estabilizar la regulacion, bueno ahora le conecte el amplificador con el tda 7294 y midiendo la tension de salida de la fuente me cae a +-9V y funciona el amplificador pero obviamente a muy baja potencia y cuando subo el volumen del autoesterero la tension baja +-6 y ya se escucha chirrido en el parlante, obviamente por que no esta trabajando en la tension requerida....

Alguien sabra donde estara el problema de la regulacion y la brusca caida de tension al conectar el amplificador?

PD/: no hay calentamiento alguno ni en la fuente ni en el TDA7294, ha y adjunto un video asi lo pueden observar...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Santiago, al parecer estás usando la lámpara serie todavía con lo cual mientras más aumente el consumo, más va a disminuir la tensión de entrada de la fuente y esto se va a ver reflejado en el secundario como caída de tensión también. Quitá la serie y volvé a probar.

Las SMPS necesitan algo de carga a la salida para operar correctamente, por eso se suelen agregar las resistencias a la salida.

PD: Un consejo para el PCB, traten de evitar la espira de masa que forman alrededor de la placa, hagan un corte en algún lado para que no se cierre.

Saludos


----------



## fausto garcia

mnicolau dijo:


> Las SMPS necesitan algo de carga a la salida para operar correctamente, por eso se suelen agregar las resistencias a la salida.
> 
> PD: Un consejo para el PCB, traten de evitar la espira de masa que forman alrededor de la placa, hagan un corte en algún lado para que no se cierre.
> 
> Saludos



Saludos compañero

En las fuentes anteriores que he armado no he tenido problema con los voltajes de salida,salvo por medio volt, los voltajes no difieren mas, esto es con o sin carga (excepto por la primera fuente que arme que solo tenia voltaje de la rama positiva  bobinado al revez)

Lo que comentas de no cerrar la pista de masa, ¿es para minimizar los bucles de masa?



Saludos


----------



## jorger

santiago61 dijo:


> hola jorger! le agregue las resistencias de carga de 10K/1W, y se me estabilizaron las tensiones con una diferencia de 0.8V...


Sólo debes poner una, entre extremo y extremo, a ver como lo explico:
La salida de la fuente tiene +, gnd y - , bueno pues debes colocar *solo una resistencia* entre + y -, *olvídate de gnd.*

Por lo demás, sobre el problema que tienes de la caída de tensión te digo lo mismo que mnicolau, quita la lámpara serie y verás como funciona bien.

EDIT:


> PD: Un consejo para el PCB, traten de evitar la espira de masa que forman alrededor de la placa, hagan un corte en algún lado para que no se cierre


Lo mismo que fausto garcía, qué problema puede dar eso? 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

jorger dijo:


> Lo mismo que fausto garcía, qué problema puede dar eso?



Al trabajar con alta frecuencia hay que tener en cuenta varias cuestiones a la hora de rutear el PCB, entre otras, evitar las espiras cerradas de masa. Casi todos los libros sobre SMPS que he visto tratan el tema y les recomiendo leer a partir de la página 93 del libro de Marty Brown, la sección 3.14 "Laying Out the Printed Circuit Board"; está bien explicado y podrán comprender los posibles problemas y consideraciones a tener en cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

retire la lampara en serie y pude regular bien la tension, sin problemas, conecte el tda 7294 y sin novedad pero cuando doy señal de audio de la salida auxiliar del autoestereo, ademas de la musica se escucha un zumbido-chirrido muy fuerte cosa que no pasa con una señal proveniente de un celular al parecer hay un inconveniente con el tema de las masas de alimentacion de la feuente y de la salida del estereo, recuerdo que en un post trataba sobre eso pero no recuerdo bien, me parece que por ese motivo se colocaba la optoaislacion.. y esta fuente carece de la misma...

alguno que haya probado esta fuente en un vehiculo con el autoestereo si puede dar algun dato o que cuente su experiencia de como se comporto amplificando...estaria bueno.

saludos!

PD: me olvidaba comentarles que probe el ampli con tda7294 con la fuente DC-DC 1.0 de mariano y cero ruidos...


----------



## fausto garcia

santiago61 dijo:


> ... conecte el tda 7294 y sin novedad pero cuando doy señal de audio de la salida auxiliar del autoestereo, ademas de la musica se escucha un zumbido-chirrido muy fuerte cosa que no pasa con una señal proveniente de un celular al parecer hay un inconveniente con el tema de las masas de alimentacion de la fuente y de la salida del estereo...



Saludos compañero

Leyendo tu experiencia, me doy cuenta que esto faltaba por aclarar,  y creo que muy importante.

Cuando instale el ampli con tda7294 y sub de 10" en el auto,  sonaba como los dioses con mucha potencia y muy limpio el sonido. Obviamente el cajon ocupaba gran parte del maletero ademas que la "señora" (llamese asi a mi amada esposa ) no estaba del todo contenta porque le "quitaba" mucho espacio.

Yo soy muy comprensivo y porque la amo profundamente  (me asusta cuando se enoja ) decidi colocar el ampli en mi camioneta, le hice otro cajon al ampli para que cupiera sin problemas detras del asiento,conecte todo, tome el audio de la salida preamplificada del estereo, coloque mi mejor disco, ajuste el volumen...   ooohhh sorpresa el  
sonido no estaba mal, pero tenia un ruidito de fondo que empeoraba al colocar el motor en marcha, al grado de que la musica se convertia en un ruido muy molesto, revise todo y no encontre nada que me indicara que habia hecho algo mal. Estuve haciendo pruebas y decidi colocar un reproductor de mp3 en lugar del estereo y el sonido nuevamente se escuchaba muy bien, ahi me di cuenta del problema, en esta fuente, las masas no estan aisladas por lo cual es muy sensible a bucles y todo tipo de ruidos que viajan por el chasis del automotor, cosa que en mi camioneta modelo 83´ los ruidos  se "amplifican" al 100%.

Finalmente este problema lo solucione con un pequeño transformador de audio como el que les muestro en los adjuntos,que aisla las dos masas.  Tenia por ahi un* adaptador de impedancias *  cuando lo abri tambien aisla las masas con unos pequeños transformadores,  por lo cual ahora, para prevenir cualquier contratiempo siempre coloco uno de estos, en la entrada del amplificador para asi aislar las dos masas y evitarme ruidos molestos.   

Ya se que muchos diran, que es mejor hacer una fuente SMPS optoaislada, esas no sufren de este problema, pero tengan en cuenta la extrema sencillez de esta fuente, lo economica y lo facil que es armarla, ademas un transformador de audio como el mostrado es muy facil de conseguir, en el ultimo de los casos se compran un adaptador como el que les muestro y ahi tienen para un ampli estereo ademas que estos adaptadores son muy baratos, aqui en México  andan como en $70 pesos.

Hojala que esto les sirva y no sea un motivo para que se desanimen en el montaje de esta fuente.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## ernestogn

tiene alguna caracteristica a tener en cuenta el transformador este o se pide asi nomas?


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero

El transformador aqui en México, lo pido en las casas de electronica como trasformador de audio, tiene una impedancia de entrada de 10- 30Ω y en la salida de 200-600Ω estos valores difieren segun el modelo. El precio es de $14 pesos, el que muestro lo saque de un booster para autorradio de los viejitos, amplificaba con TDA2008 en puente.

Pero para no batallar te consigues un adaptador como el mostrado y solucionas el problema, de hecho hay algunos modelos que incluyen presets para ajustar la ganancia y en volumen a tu gusto.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-68780577-acoplador-adaptador-de-impedancia-alta-y-baja-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-66600099-convertidor-alta-baja-salida-estereo-rca-amplificador-woofer-_JM_


----------



## zopilote

Usando el preamplificador de Elliot sound, para uso automotriz tambien sirve cuando no encuentras los adaptadores de impedancia.


----------



## mnicolau

fausto garcia dijo:


> Ya se que muchos diran, que es mejor hacer una fuente SMPS optoaislada, esas no sufren de este problema, pero tengan en cuenta la extrema sencillez de esta fuente, lo economica y lo facil que es armarla, ademas un transformador de audio como el mostrado es muy facil de conseguir, en el ultimo de los casos se compran un adaptador como el que les muestro y ahi tienen para un ampli estereo ademas que estos adaptadores son muy baratos, aqui en México  andan como en $70 pesos.



Claro que lo recomendarán... ya que optoaislar la realimentación no aumenta ni el precio ni la complejidad de la fuente, serán 5 componentes adicionales respecto al esquema actual y menos de 1U$S extra, espacio mínimo ocupado en PCB y adios problemas de masas... por todas esas razones se suele aconsejar.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

estaria bueno implementar la optoaislacion en este diseño de smps yo no lo veo como agregarle complejidad sino darle mas valor al diseño de esta sencilla fuente,ya que el objetivo principal de la misma es alimentar un amplificador de audio, por lo tanto no debemos escuchar otra cosa que no sea musica y con un sonido lo mas limpio posible, por lo tanto creo que es vital hacer hincapie en optoaislar la realimentación, la verdad mis conocimientos en electronica son muy pero muy basicos, sino intentaria realizar la modificacion...estoy viendo algunos diagramas de smps que lleva la optoaislacion, y si efectivamente no son muchos componentes ni de elevado precio.


Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Otra buena posibilidad es directamente quitar la realimentación y usar la fuente a lazo abierto, habrá variaciones de la tensión de salida pero siempre y cuando estén dentro del margen admisible de los componentes y la carga, no representa ningún inconveniente.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos!

Por falta de tiempo pues no he podido continuar con la fuente , tengo el diseño casi terminado en el PC , pero ando a full con la flyback que me da problemas,etc...

Les dejo aquí mi esquema con la salida optoaislada. 

Me falta agregarle el remoto y la protección de corriente.

Saludos!


----------



## santiago61

bueno queria consultarles si se podra adaptar el circuito optoacoplador con el 4N35 de la dc-dc 2.0 de mariano y adaptarlo a esta fuente? me tome el atrevimiento de agregar al esquema del optoacoplador al de la fuente, podra funcionar correctamente la regulacion??, estuve mirando varios esquemas de fuentes smps con optoacoplador y en todas son similares...disculpenme si estoy haciendo una burrada...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/pwmesq.gif/


----------



## Silent5000

Saludos amigos, es excelente ver como avanza este proyecto cada día más.

Yo también arme mi fuente en poco cuelgo las imágenes, pero tengo un pequeño problema es que necesito un voltaje mínimo de +-50 vdc para alimentar un STK 4142ii pero mi fuente entrega de +-65 a mas, la verdad no le he dado al máximo por temor de reventar los condensadores de salida, la pregunta es, con su experiencia hay una forma de bajar el voltaje de salida al anterior requerido sin modificar el bobinado del secundario, por que me quedo mas o menos parejo con una diferencia de 2 voltios (6+6 primario y 22+22 secundario), por que bobine un segundo pero la diferencia era mínima y existía una diferencia marcada de la simetría de casi 10 volt. (6+6 primario y 17+17 secundario), otra cosa mas lo pruebo en vació sin carga solo con la resistencia de 10K mencionada a la salida pero comienza en 50 volt y poco a poco va subiendo hasta que se estabilza en casi 90 volt y sin carga en poco tiempo los izrf44n se empizan a calentar asi que tengo que desconectar la fuente, puede ser tambien que el voltaje elevado sea por el "pequeño" toroide que he conseguido un amigo me lo facilito era de un variador industrial DC el cual es uno verde de (600mm diametro exterior, 380 interior y 250 ancho) es un pequeño demonio aqui una imagen 








Espero su ayuda.


----------



## jose18

santiago61 dijo:


> bueno queria consultarles si se podra adaptar el circuito optoacoplador con el 4n35 de la dc-dc 2.0 de mariano y adaptarlo a esta fuente? Me tome el atrevimiento de agregar al esquema del optoacoplador al de la fuente, podra funcionar correctamente la regulacion??, estuve mirando varios esquemas de fuentes smps con optoacoplador y en todas son similares...disculpenme si estoy haciendo una burrada...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/pwmesq.gif/



para que tu fuente no meta sonido al amplificador tambien tienes que agregarle dos inductores a la salida positiva y negativa de lafuente como la que pusiste en la alimentacion principal. Repacto al aislamiento que mencinas es correcto ya que no es el mismo comun de salida de la fuente que el comun de alimentacion de 12v.respecto al ruido que mencionas algunos autoestereos traen un microfusible que va de masa de los rca a gnd estos con regularidad se queman, has una prueba sensilla has un puente del comun de los rca y aterrisalos al carro. Espero q te sirva saludos


----------



## santiago61

que tal comunidad...otra pregunta antes de implementar el optoacoplador, me parece que hay un error en el diseño del pcb que estamos utilizando, ya que mirando muchos pcb"s de smps para utilizarlo en el auto, noto que las masas de la entrada de 12V y la de salida +- en ningun momento es una masa comun, aparte es decir es conveniente en este diseño directamente separar las masas? es decir cortar la pista no solamente evitar directamente esa espira de masa que podemos cortarla en un lado pero sin embargo seguimos teniendo masa comun...al cortar la pista por completo como muestro en la imagen del PCB, ¿estare en lo correcto? ¿no variara en el desempeño de la fuente? en lo que respecta a la regulacion de tensiones y estabilidad ya que esta fuente lo es,  la probe y anda muy bien, salvo por el problema de los ruidos...


----------



## david2009

cual es el pcb que anda bien ya me mariee de todos los que ahi


----------



## yuccez

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero
> 
> El transformador aqui en México, lo pido en las casas de electronica como trasformador de audio,


primero que nada, gracias por poner a puebla en el mapa, despues, una pregunta, donde compras tus componentes electronicos, por que en jams de la 9, como que el que me atendio no sabia de que le hablaba y no era muy complicado, solo eran piezas para el tda7377 de mnicolau, otra, de tantas pcbs, ya me atolondre, cual es recomendado para el tda7294???un abrazo y saludos desde puebla


----------



## jorger

Bueno, sé que la fuente del amigo *fausto garcía *es buena, pero solo funciona bien con el núcleo apropiado.Digo esto porque en mi caso tengo (mas bien tenía, desarmé la fuente por motivos que no vienen a cuento) puesto un toroide de color verde sacado d euna smps flyback..
El rendimiento con ese núcleo es bastante pobre, le costaba muchísimo encender una dicroica de 50w.En el ampli con tda2050 se portaba bien hasta los 10w.. a partir de ahi la fuente no daba más, por lo que el ampli 'pedia', pero como 'no habia' chasqueaban los altavoces..
Con esto quiro decir que armais esta fuente, hacedla con un nucleo decente, y no con cualquier cosa como hice yo..

Dejando esa fuente un poco de lado.. he encontrado este simple diseño con tl494.No tiene ajuste de tensión de salida, ni auto regulación nada, pero me gusta el sistema de disparo de los mosfets.
A ver que opinais:

Link: http://powersupply88.com/dc-to-dc-converter-12-v-to-±38-v.html

Tampoco dice el nº de espiras de los bobinados, pero debe ser algo así como 6+6 espiras en el primario.Para el secundario dependerá de la tensión que queramos claro está.
Yo lo voy a probar dado que es un circuito bastante simple y no lleva demasiado tiempo.
Comentaré resultados.

Saludos!.


----------



## djwash

No has probado con el núcleo del flyback de un tv/monitor? Esos nunca me fallaron en fuentes DC-DC...


----------



## jorger

La verdad es que se me paso por alto.. mira que tengo un puñado de esos nucleos pero no caí en hacer pruebas..
cuando termine la nueva fuente lo primero que voy a hacer es probar con esos nucleos para ver el rendimiento que se le puede sacar y el número óptimo de espiras del primario.
Terminaré poniendo un EI-28 que tengo guardado.
Saludos!.


----------



## djwash

No se si hayas visto pero subi fotos de la potencia que arme con ese nucleo, quedo excelente, con dos amplis de 100w no se calienta (la fuente) ni cae la tension.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/385882/


----------



## jorger

djwash dijo:


> No se si hayas visto pero subi fotos de la potencia que arme con ese nucleo, quedo excelente, con dos amplis de 100w no se calienta (la fuente) ni cae la tension.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/385882/


 
Si lo vi hace algún tiempo pero como no tenia ni idea de donde comprar componentes no la pude hacer.Ahora compro en una tienda online y tienen de TODO y lo mejor, todo original.
Volviendo al tema, ya estoy construyendo la fuente que puse un par de mensajes más arriba.
Tengo la mayoría de componentes montados (monto en perforadas), y solo me falta colocar los mosfets con su disipador, el transformador aún pendiente de rebobinar y la parte de rectificación.

Me va a quedar bastante compacta.Tendrá unas dimensiones aproximadas de 7x10cm
Postearé fotos en cuanto la termine.
Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo

Esperamos esos resultados Jorge, particularmente me interesaría saber que tal se porta esa fuente que publicaste anteriormente.
Si todo sale bien y nos traes buenas noticias, estaría bueno hacer un buen diseño de PCB, bien compacto y "lindo" .

Otra cosa:
Ya que ahora comprás componentes en una tienda On-Line, ¿Qué esperás para dejar ya la perforada y empezar con las placas "de en serio"? 

Vas a ver, el día que tengas la satisfacción de haber montado una placa con tu propio diseño de impreso definitivamente dejarás la perforada... 

No es para nada complicado, necesitás comprar Placa Virgen, que puede ser de fibra o pertinax (yo recomiendo de fibra, mucho mejor) y Percloruro férrico (o cloruro férrico simplemente) para atacar el cobre... el resto es fácil.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Antes de nada perdón por la tardanza 


Tavo dijo:


> Esperamos esos resultados Jorge, particularmente me interesaría saber que tal se porta esa fuente que publicaste anteriormente.
> Si todo sale bien y nos traes buenas noticias, estaría bueno hacer un buen diseño de PCB, bien compacto y "lindo" .


 
He de comentar que la fuente no funcionó.He tenido problemas de todo tipo.La primera vez fue porque conecté mal el tl494 al zócalo.. seguramente se estropeó despues de eso.
La segunda fue por un pequeño fallo del pcb que hice.. y a la tercera vez de corregir fallos la fuente seguía sin hacer nada... lo único: al principio circulaba una intensidad muy pequeña, que poco a poco se iba incrementando hasta los 8A destruyendo los mosfets por sobrecalentamiento.Ya he quemado 3 :enfadado:

Asi que la dejé de lado y pensé en otra fuente... se me vino a la cabeza la suodicha fuente con el zvs driver.. en fin, hice pruebas con un EI28 antes de montarlo todo en pcb y el resultado me agradó esta vez, la tensión de salida caía bastante menos que en intentos anteriores.

Así que me puse manos a la obra jeje, hice un pcb reducido (75x85mm), un ''layout'' bien hecho y me puse a montarlo.
Total, funcionó a la primera y hasta quedó bonito a la vista.
He estado haciendo una pruebas y me ha sorprendido; la fuente tira +-22.4v.. pues bien teniendo el ampli 'al palo' (tda2050) no lo he visto bajar de los +-21.5v.
A mi parecer es un buen dato porque el primer intento hace algún tiempo (Tavo tu lo sabes bien) era desastroso, bajaba hasta los +-17v.

Quizá se haya solucionado por el núcleo que utilicé y por el condensador de poliéster que esta vez lo puse de 1µF.

Estoy muy conforme, además el pcb me quedó chico y ocupa muy poco.
*Más info y fotos*: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fotos-montajes-electronicos-hechos-casa-17352/index35.html



> Ya que ahora comprás componentes en una tienda On-Line, ¿Qué esperás para dejar ya la perforada y empezar con las placas "de en serio"?
> ............


Da la casualidad de que en esa tienda venden de todo MENOS placas vírgenes 
Sisi, lo tienen todo menos eso.Una lástima, me gustaría hacer montajes en placas de 'en serio' como tu dices.Es mucho más cómodo y sé que vale la pena porque en placas perforadas te ventilas el rollo de estaño en 4 o 5 proyectos .

Saludos!.


----------



## leandrociencia113

hola tengo un toroide gigante que me regalaron pero no se de que material esta echo parece de chapa enrrollada pintada de gris. que puedo hacer con esto? me sirve para una fuente conmutada??


----------



## djwash

Si es de chapa NO te sirve, parece que es un transformador toroidal, pero no estoy seguro si estos se fabrican con chapa enrrollada o en capas tipo estator, o ambos, o quizas sea de otra cosa.

En fin, debe ser de ferrite y ese parece de chapa.


----------



## obregon

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Aqui les dejo unas imagenes de como bobinar los nucleos tiroidales, espero que les ayude, trate de poner las fotos, lo mas detalladas posibles.
> 
> Como no soy muy bueno explicando preferi subir las imagenes.
> 
> *Los tiroides que les muestro son de pc, amarillos (polvo de hierro) solo para fines ilustrativos, los recomendados son de ferrita.*
> 
> *Esta por demas decir, que los 2 bobinados se tienen que hacer sobre el mismo tiroide, yo los bobine separados, solo por fines ilustrativos.*
> 
> *Por razones de "estetica" se bobina primero el secundario.*Saludos desde Puebla México.



Hola fausto,obregon te escribe,decime una cosa el tap central y los 2 extremos van a los mosfets?que pasa si yo en vez de ponerle un toroide de fuente de pc le pongo uno casi el doble de tamaño,tengo que modificar todo no?mosfet de mas corriente etc no?porque esta fuente que icistes de +/-45 volt cual es la corriente maxima que te entrga a esa tension?otra cosa podras subir el circuito electrico de la fuente y el circuito electrico del ampli asi me lo ago,muchas gracias.Saludos al foro.Luis


----------



## leandrociencia113

djwash dijo:


> Si es de chapa NO te sirve, parece que es un transformador toroidal, pero no estoy seguro si estos se fabrican con chapa enrrollada o en capas tipo estator, o ambos, o quizas sea de otra cosa.
> 
> En fin, debe ser de ferrite y ese parece de chapa.


   y si armo la fuente y bajo la frecuencia a 50 Hrz puede funcionar?


----------



## jorger

obregon dijo:


> Hola fausto,obregon te escribe,decime una cosa el tap central y los 2 extremos van a los mosfets?


Tú mismo puedes responderte esa pregunta.Fíjate en el PCB y a donde va cada extremo de los bobinados.



> que pasa si yo en vez de ponerle un toroide de fuente de pc le pongo uno  casi el doble de tamaño,tengo que modificar todo no?mosfet de mas  corriente etc no?porque esta fuente que icistes de +/-45 volt cual es la  corriente maxima que te entrga a esa tension?otra cosa podras subir el  circuito electrico de la fuente y el circuito electrico del ampli asi me  lo ago


Si pones un toroide del doble de tamaño mucho mejor, y no tienes por qué cambiar NADA.La corriente de los mosfets no tienen nada que ver con el tamaño del núcleo si se usa para la misma potencia.

El circuito eléctrico de la fuente está casi al principio del tema, búscalo que no cuesta nada.
El del amplificador, si es el del TDA7294 búscalo también que esta todo en el foro.



> y si armo la fuente y bajo la frecuencia a 50 Hrz puede funcionar?



Si intentas hacer eso pasan 2 cosas:
1-.Necesitas un transformador de chapa de un tamaño considerable
2-.La fuente se convierte en un verdadero ladrillo.Vas a tener mucho peso y espacio ocupado a lo tonto.

Opinión personal (no lo tomes a mal): Esa idea la veo un tanto ridícula 
Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia

obregon dijo:


> Hola fausto,obregon te escribe,decime una cosa el tap central y los 2 extremos van a los mosfets?que pasa si yo en vez de ponerle un toroide de fuente de pc le pongo uno casi el doble de tamaño,tengo que modificar todo no?mosfet de mas corriente etc no?porque esta fuente que icistes de +/-45 volt cual es la corriente maxima que te entrga a esa tension?otra cosa podras subir el circuito electrico de la fuente y el circuito electrico del ampli asi me lo ago,muchas gracias.Saludos al foro.Luis



Saludos compañero

Las respuestas a tus preguntas estan a lo largo de todo este tema, creo que no tiene caso estar subiendo algo que ya está en el foro, asi que a leer todo el tema.

El pcb que subí, donde estan los mosfet en linea, tiene mas espacio, precisamente pensando en un toroide mas grande, con la ventaja de proporcionar mayor corriente y rendimiento, la corriente siempre va a depender del nucleo y de como lo armes, te puedo decir que le he sacado hasta  +-48v 4Amp con un buen toroide y excelente regulación. 

En esto dias estoy armando otra fuente, voy a utilizar un toroidal mas grande,cuando ya tenga un avance importante prometo subir fotos.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Tavo

Una pequeña aclaración, Fausto, esos núcleos se llaman *Toroidales*, con "O"... 

Nunca escuché decir ni leí "Tiroidal" desde que tengo uso de razón, refiriéndose a esos tipos de núcleos.

Y nunca falta wikipedia...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformador#Transformador_con_n.C3.BAcleo_toroidal

Saludos!


----------



## fausto garcia

Tavo dijo:


> Una pequeña aclaración, Fausto, esos núcleos se llaman *Toroidales*, con "O"...
> 
> Nunca escuché decir ni leí "Tiroidal" desde que tengo uso de razón, refiriéndose a esos tipos de núcleos.
> 
> Y nunca falta wikipedia...
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformador#Transformador_con_n.C3.BAcleo_toroidal
> 
> Saludos!



Saludos Tavo 

Tienes razón   Lastima que no pueda editar todos mis mensajes ... a veces equivocarte es "taaan normal" que ni te das cuenta, gracias por el dato


----------



## Tavo

Está bien Fausto, si lo escribes así por apuro o confusión en el teclado no hay drama; yo dije eso porque en todos tus mensajes siempre leía "tiroidal" y me quedaba pensando...

No hay drama, lo mío fue solamente una sugerencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos Tavo
> 
> Tienes razón  Lastima que no pueda editar todos mis mensajes ... a veces equivocarte es "tan normal" que ni te das cuenta, gracias por el dato



No te preocupes cuando pase FOGONASO escoba y se van lo importante es que tu no te vallas si no lo sabre millones de los mio estan hay en F29 despues te acostrumbras a menos que seas un fanatico contador de mensajes. pero si te importa saber, ayudar o acompañar estas bien orientado no te precupe solo relax 

Cordial Saludo SSTC


----------



## leandrociencia113

tengo varios flybac de TV quemados. les saque el nucleo de ferrite, son dos partes en forma de U y estan unidos por un alambre en forma de U. con eso se puede armar esta fuente????



como es la relacion de voltaje?? si en el primario tengo 5 vueltas y en el secundario tengo 10 y lo estoy alimentando con 12v tendria una tension de 24V??? porque algunos pusieron 6+6 en el primario y 17+17 en el secundario y obtuvieron 45+45. como es eso?????


----------



## djwash

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> tengo varios flybac de TV quemados. les saque el nucleo de ferrite, son dos partes en forma de U y estan unidos por un alambre en forma de U. con eso se puede armar esta fuente????
> 
> 
> 
> como es la relacion de voltaje?? si en el primario tengo 5 vueltas y en el secundario tengo 10 y lo estoy alimentando con 12v tendria una tension de 24V??? porque algunos pusieron 6+6 en el primario y 17+17 en el secundario y obtuvieron 45+45. como es eso?????



Mas atras puse un link a fotos de la fuente que arme, con un nucleo de flyback, lo viste? leiste todo?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/573772/


----------



## leandrociencia113

si, lo vi pero parece que es un nucle distinto al que tengo yo. tambien tengo un toroide un poco mas grande que los amarillos de pc. es de ferrite o de hierro?


----------



## djwash

Busca datos de ese nucleo por el color y si tiene un numero o algo.


Esos de flyback te sirven, armalos sin el alambre, pegalos con la gotita, y aisla el ferrite con cinta de teflon o aisladora negra, o cinta de papel, no lo dejes desnudo porque el ferrite es conductor y puede dañar el aislamiento del cobre y traer problemas...


----------



## leandrociencia113

oka!! muchas gracias!! intente bobinar el toroide pero me di cuenta de que no van a entrar las 22+22 vueltas asi que tendre que usar un alambre mas fino. voy a probar con el toroide y con el nucleo de flybac y veremos que pasa. gracias.

pregunto por las dudas el calor del alambre de cobre no va a derretir la cinta de teflon o aisladora?

y otra pregunta: es cierto que cada toroide tiene una frecuencia de resonancia para que funcione al 100%??? o sea que la frecuencia varia dependiendo del toroide que se use.


----------



## fausto garcia

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> oka!! muchas gracias!! intente bobinar el toroide pero me di cuenta de que no van a entrar las 22+22 vueltas asi que tendre que usar un alambre mas fino. voy a probar con el toroide y con el nucleo de flybac y veremos que pasa. gracias.
> 
> pregunto por las dudas el calor del alambre de cobre no va a derretir la cinta de teflon o aisladora?
> 
> y otra pregunta: es cierto que cada toroide tiene una frecuencia de resonancia para que funcione al 100%??? o sea que la frecuencia varia dependiendo del toroide que se use.



Saludos compañero

Desgraciadamente, conseguir toroides no es tan facil como conseguir un capacitor, y las especificaciones de los mismos varian entre uno y otro, aunque fisicamente se vean casi iguales.
Por eso creo que lo unico que queda es hacer pruebas, tu toroide se ve con un buen tamaño,no comentas cuanto voltaje necesitas o que pretendes alimentar, el numero de vueltas no siempre tiene que ser exacto, el autor original *(LW3DYL)* la diseño con 6+6 espiras en el primario y 22+22 en el secundario, para una tensión +-24v, pero yo no pude encontrar mas info al respecto,como calibre de alambre, tamaño del nucleo etc.... asi que me puse a probar, y te puedo decir que funciono a la primera *¡¡¡ y con un nucleo amarillo de pc !!!* claro que con un rendimiendo un tanto pobre, pero de que funciona, funciona.
Ademas con el preset puedes ajustar el voltaje, asi que las vueltas del secundario no tienen que ser exactas. 
Espero que esto te sirva, cualquier duda comentala, los compañeros del foro trataremos de apoyarte. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## djwash

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> pregunto por las dudas el calor del alambre de cobre no va a derretir la cinta de teflon o aisladora?


 
Dificil pero no imposible, piensa que si el alambre o el nucleo mismo se calienta lo suficiente como para quemar la cinta es algo muy serio lo que pasa, y que se queme la cinta es el menor de los problemas, se quemarian otras cosas antes, quizas deje de funcionar la fuente.



leandrociencia113 dijo:


> y otra pregunta: es cierto que cada toroide tiene una frecuencia de resonancia para que funcione al 100%??? o sea que la frecuencia varia dependiendo del toroide que se use.



No se si frecuencia de resonancia, pero si hay distintos materiales que trabajan dentro de ciertos rangos de frecuencia, si los haces trabajar mas alla se saturan, lo mas comun es que se calienten, pero te digo que para smps DC-DC casi cualquier nucleo que consigas funcionara mientras sea de ferrite.

Yo armaria con los de flyback que tenes una fuente para un consumo de 250W o un poco mas.

Para esta fuente de poca potencia probaria con un EI28 o EI33 de fuente de pc, tenes el funcionamiento asegurado.


----------



## leandrociencia113

la idea es alimentar un amplificador de 200 watts a 4 ohms +/- 50V, yo tengo un parlante de 12 pulgadas 8 ohms que queria poner en el auto. el tamaño de mi toroide es de 4cm, 2cm interior y un centimetro de espesor. es verde claro y azul. segun dice el circuito del amplificador se necesita una fuente de 4A con +/- 50V serian 400w que necesita la fuente? o siempre ponen un poco mas de lo que se necesita?


----------



## Tavo

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> la idea es alimentar un amplificador de 200 watts a 4 ohms +/- 50V


Definitivamente, me parece que estás en el tema equivocado. No creo que la fuente publicada acá sea apropiada para dar una potencia de *más* de 200W... 
Me parece que esta fuente con mucha furia podría estar entregando unos 150W continuos, y trabajando duro...

Mi consejo es que vengas por acá y mires esta otra fuente, que sí es apropiada para dar esa potencia; incluso la podés armar con el nucleo toroidal que tenés... o mejor con un nucleo tipo EE42 o algo así, grande, que pueda entregar bastante potencia sin problemas...

Saludos.



leandrociencia113 dijo:


> segun dice el circuito del amplificador consume 4A con +/- 50V *serian 400V que necesita la fuente?*



Ehhh? No serán *watts?*


----------



## leandrociencia113

si, era 400 watts. capas fui un poco exagerado con el amplificador de 200watts. voy a tratar de armar la fuente y probarla con el ampli de 40watts hifi de saber electronica que me anda muy bien!! cuando termine pongo fotos y videos. gracias.



una pregunta: tengo varios nucleos de fuente de pc esos EE pero como se bobinan? se empieza por abajo y termina por arriba??


----------



## Tavo

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> si, era 400 watts. capas fui un poco exagerado con el amplificador de 200watts. voy a tratar de armar la fuente y probarla con el ampli de 40watts hifi de saber electronica que me anda muy bien!! cuando termine pongo fotos y videos. gracias.


40W es una cifra bastante más razonable para esta fuente...  Incluso, hasta un ampli de 50+50W podría llegar a alimentar sin problemas.



leandrociencia113 dijo:


> una pregunta: tengo varios nucleos de fuente de pc esos EE pero como se bobinan? se empieza por abajo y termina por arriba??


No es tan fácil de explicar ni tan fácil como creés. Para saber eso, insisto, es mejor que vayas al otro tema que te indiqué en el anterior comentario; ahí se explica muy claramente cómo se bobina un trafo de ese tipo...
No es un laburo muy complicado, pero hay que ser atento y hacer las cosas tal y como se indican en las instrucciones, que por cierto están muy claras.

Generalmente, la fuentes de PC "chicas", desde unos 200W hasta unos 400W (de mentira, porque no son reales) suelen tener núcleos EI-28, EI-33 o EI-35, pero lo ideal sería que consigas un núcleo EE-35C, que son bastante más grandes y tienen mayor área de ventana para que quepan más alambres. Y por supuesto, cuanto mas grande es el núcleo, mejor va a funcionar, más holgado y sin problemas ni de temperatura ni de exigencia.

Fijate, este núcleo es un EE-35C como el que te comentaba. Lo rescaté de una fuente de PC "linda" de 500W. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/614610/ _

Saludos.

Insisto, te recomiendo que armes la otra fuente que te indiqué, es mucho más apropiada para potencias de consumo superiores a 150W. Con un núcleo apropiado, esa fuente puede dar unos 400W sin problemas.


----------



## djwash

Tiene razon Tavo, te queda chica este fuente, anda por donde te dijo.

Y ya que tenes los nucleos de flyback podes armar esta otra fuente, esos nucleos son mas faciles de bobinar, y esa fuente esta un poco mas reforzada que la de mnicolau, ninguna de las dos es mala, miralas y lee los temas enteros, verifica que consigues todos los componentes.


----------



## Tavo

Muy buena sugerencia DJ, no tenía en cuenta esa fuente en mi base de datos.. 

Se ve muy buena, el único "defecto" que le veo es que lleva núcleo toroidal... cuesta mucho conseguir esos núcleos, y encima grandes...
Yo recuerdo que en algún momento tuve un núcleo toroidal grande, que tenía como 5 cm de diámetro, pero lo estuve buscando como loco y no lo pude encontrar... 

Saludos.

Al igual que Wash, yo recomiendo que hagas una SMPS DC DC un poco más grande, para que puedas sacar toda la potencia que pretendés sin problemas... 

@DjWash, decime tu nombre porque no sé como llamarte..


----------



## djwash

Lo lindo de estas smps DC-DC a 12V es que con casi cualquier nucleo andan, por eso le digo que puede usar el de flyback.

Yo arme esa fuente:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/385882/ _


Tavo dijo:


> @DjWash, decime tu nombre porque no sé como llamarte..



*Wash*ington  o Daniel, como quieras...


----------



## Tavo

djwash dijo:


> Lo lindo de estas smps DC-DC a 12V es que con casi cualquier nucleo andan, por eso le digo que puede usar el de flyback.


Mmm.... no me tientes mucho, que recientemente acabo de rescatar un núcleo de un flyback, salió impecable, limpito y sin daños. Y es bastante grandecito...  



djwash dijo:


> *Wash*ington  o Daniel, como quieras...


Ok, ahora sí, desde ahora en más, para mi sos *ForeverAlone.*


----------



## leandrociencia113

hola changos del foro aca les muestro como quedo mi fuentesita. en minimo tira 24+24 y al mango no se porque tengo capacitores de 62v. cuando estaban cargando los capacitores y llego a 65+65 la apague. tarda en cargar porque uso una fuente universal de 12v re trucha. cuando conecta la fuentesita los 12v quedan en 4v  ya la voy a probar bien con la bateria del auto y voy a poner fotos y videos. en el primario le di 6+6 con doble alambre de 1mm y en el secundario 30+30 con un alambre de 1mm



mañana si puedo me pongo a armar el ampli de 100 wa y le pongo los disipadores a la fuente pa poder probarla bien. cuando termine pongo mas fotos porque no se como poner videos. solamente de youtube se puede??



si con la fuente de alimentacion tan chica (que cae a 4v) llega a 65v entonces a cuanto llegara con una bateria???? sera que puede llegar a 80+80??? es que le di 30 o 31 vueltas al secundario no me acuerdo. espero que no disminuya la corriente por haberle dado tantas vueltas


----------



## leandrociencia113

si quiero conectar esta fuente con un ampli en el auto VW GOL 2007 de donde tengo que sacar los 12v?? porque parece que consume bastante. desde adentro no hay forma de llegar a la bateria o por lo menos yo no se como


----------



## Tavo

Secundario con un alambre de 1mm... 

Definitivamente no te importó las sugerencias que te dimos, pero bueno, cada quien elije.

1) Es probable que puedas llegar a +-80V o cuantos quieras, pero ni vas a poder consumir 1A porque seguramente algo va a explotar o la tensión va a caer abruptamente y sin avisar.
2) Como ya habíamos dicho, esta fuente puede entregar como máximo unos 150W... así que no esperes sacarle más potencia de eso, porque no vas a poder.
3) La potencia NO se inventa. Podrás tener una tensión muy alta en el secundario y todo lo que quieras, pero no vas a poder consumir corriente de ahí... todo tiene un límite, principalmente el transformador de ferrita y el calibre de los alambres.

Que te vaya bien con la fuente che... 

Saludos.


----------



## djwash

Mmm, que olor a quemado...

Cuando uno empieza en la electronica tiene esa creencia que se puede hacer mucho con pocos componentes y poco dinero, y no es tan asi, todo tiene un limite, imaginate que una potencia comercial se sale $450 y tira cerca de 100W RMS por canal, a los dos meses se quema y la arreglas y se vuelve a quemar y asi, si la armas vos quizas entre todas las cosas te gastes la misma plata, pero podes tener 200W RMS por canal en el auto lo cual es una locura y es tentador a la vez...

Yo no meteria ese circuito en el auto, el pcb se ve un poco desprolijo, y hasta inseguro, recuerda que no esta quieto, va en un vehiculo y debes procurar la seguridad ante todo, fichas, termo-contraible, soldaduras, cables, fijacion, son cosas que no estan  ahi o dejan mucho que desear.

Cualquier sistema que se agregue al auto debe ir alimentado desde la bateria, a menos que sean leds para reemplazar las lamparas originales...


----------



## leandrociencia113

es que cuando empece a enrrollar el secundario me quedaba mucho toroide por bobinar entonces le di un poquito mas y entraron como 30 vueltas. tenganme pasiencia que soy novato



gracias por sus comentarios, voy a probar como anda asi como esta y de ultima la mejoro un poco. despues voy a poner una foto de una potencia de 6 salidas por 100w que vi en un negocio con frente de vidrio y se ve como los toroides estan bobinados pero es un bobinado muy diferente a los que vi por aca. tiene muchisimos alambres bien finitos y no quedo espacio para una vuelta mas, lo llenaron de alambre.



Secundario con un alambre de 1mm... 

Definitivamente no te importó las sugerencias que te dimos, pero bueno, cada quien elije.

gracias a sus comentarios aprendo mucho pero a veces tambien me gusta hacer las cosas a mi manera aunque me equivoque. soy un poco cabeza dura, por ahi aprendo mas rapido equivocandome que leyendo como se hace.  ¡¡¡gracias por sus sugerencias!!! en definitiva lo importante es que aprenda, leyendo o quemando pero que aprenda 

PD: si no fuera por ustedes este foro no sería tan grande e importante!!!


----------



## djwash

Esta bien, pero no vallas a quemar el auto...

Te recomiendo que te vallas por otra fuente, no esta, hay otras opciones mas profesionales y no necesariamente mas caras, ya te dimos las opciones mas atras...


----------



## Tavo

Está bien Leandro, me parece perfecto que quieras aprender de los errores o quemando semiconductores. Nuestros consejos (DjWash y yo) eran que armes una fuente más grande porque si querés tener una alimentación de (por ejemplo) +-45Vdc, es mucho más apropiada y reforzada la fuente de Mnicolau. (la que te señalé algunos comentarios atrás).

Las cosas que decimos no son simplemente para molestar, es para que llegues al mejor resultado en poco tiempo, y no tengas que gastar dinero sin sentido.



> despues voy a poner una foto de una potencia de 6 salidas por 100w que vi en un negocio con frente de vidrio y se ve como los toroides estan bobinados pero es un bobinado muy diferente a los que vi por aca. tiene muchisimos alambres bien finitos y no quedo espacio para una vuelta mas, lo llenaron de alambre.


Esa técnica de los alambres finitos se llama *Alambre de Litz.* En estos circuitos que trabajan a alta frecuencia (arriba de 100Khz), siempre es mucho mejor usar varios hilos finos en paralelo que uno solo grueso. Y eso tiene sus ventajas: Es mucho más fácil bobinar en montón de hilos finos que uno solo grueso, porque el ramal de hilos finos es más "blando" y cede mucho más; y ni que hablar bobinando un toroide... que es bastante más complicado.  También la eficiencia es mucho mayor con bobinando con alambre de litz que haciéndolo con un solo alambre.

Bueno, calculo que éstas y un montón de cosas más las vas a ir aprendiendo a medida que armes circuitos, principalmente cuando tengas funcionando una DC-DC como dios manda y con resultados óptimos.

Saludos!


----------



## leandrociencia113

gracias por los consejos!! si, el tema que estoy estudiando para rendir y arme con lo que tenia por eso no use mas alambres en paralelo ni alambre mas grueso porque no queria salir a comprar. ya cuando termine de rendir me voy a dedicar bien a la fuente y al ampli, que por cierto ya hice la plaqueta y salio bastante linda 
 igual el auto tiene seguro contra incendio


----------



## ernestogn

vos deja que el perito encuentre esa fuente adentro del auto y vamos a ver si te cubre el seguro 

Hablando en serio, fíjate de poner cables bien gruesos entre la batería y la fuente , y enfundalos con espagueti plástico
pone fusibles bien dimensionados y buenos terminales bien armados,


----------



## leandrociencia113

para que tengo que enfundar los cables con espagueti?? para que no se puedan pelar con las vibraciones?


----------



## ernestogn

claro, por que pasa que en el calor del motor los cables se resecan con el tiempo , despues aparcen las fallas , , y por que queda mas lindo! , 
osea, no cuesta mucho y es otro problema menos para preocuparse.


----------



## Tavo

Buena sugerencia Ernesto..  Todas esas cosas ayudan a un "todo" en cuestión del armado. Y mucho más en un auto, donde hay muchos más riesgos que en casa... Cada detalle vale la pena, primero por cuestiones de seguridad y segundo por prolijidad, que nunca está de más.

Saludos.


----------



## leandrociencia113

hice la prueba de la fuente, le puse dos disipadores y un calbe grueso. como no termino el amplificador no tengo con que probarla entonces le puse un foco de 75w 220v y aparentemente funciona bien. lo que me llamo la atencion es que se calienta el alambre de cobre es normal eso? yo use 30 vueltas de 1mm en el secundario y 6 X 2 alambres de 1mm en el primario. la maxima tension que saque fue 75v y tiene para mas pero mis capacitores son de 62v así que no le jodo mas. capas voy a tener que cambiar los alambres no mas pero cuesta muchisimo enrrollar 6 u 8 alambres en paralelo :enfadado:



en la primera pagina donde dice: El bobinado primario consta de 6+6 vueltas de ALAMBRE TRENSADO, (tres hilos de alambre calibre18 o 1mm aprox.) a que se refiere "trensado"?? que se los enrosca para que quede como un alabre solo? porque en las fotos que vi los alambres van uno al lado del otro, no estan trensados o yo entendi todo mal


----------



## ernestogn

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> hice la prueba de la fuente, le puse dos disipadores y un calbe grueso. como no termino el amplificador no tengo con que probarla entonces le puse un foco de 75w 220v y aparentemente funciona bien. lo que me llamo la atencion es que se calienta el alambre de cobre es normal eso? yo use 30 vueltas de 1mm en el secundario y 6 X 2 alambres de 1mm en el primario. la maxima tension que saque fue 75v y tiene para mas pero mis capacitores son de 62v así que no le jodo mas. capas voy a tener que cambiar los alambres no mas pero cuesta muchisimo enrrollar 6 u 8 alambres en paralelo :enfadado:
> 
> 
> 
> en la primera pagina donde dice: El bobinado primario consta de 6+6 vueltas de ALAMBRE TRENSADO, (tres hilos de alambre calibre18 o 1mm aprox.) a que se refiere "trensado"?? que se los enrosca para que quede como un alabre solo? porque en las fotos que vi los alambres van uno al lado del otro, no estan trensados o yo entendi todo mal


en realidad es lo mismo que estén trenzados o no . es por el temita del efecto pelicular , a mi me resulta mas comodo con los alambre apenas trensados ...


----------



## Tavo

Muy interesante lo del efecto peculiar, Ernesto. Es un dato muy importante, y es necesario tenerlo en cuenta cuando se trabaja con alta frecuencia.

Leandro. Los hilos en general se ponen en paralelo, trenzarlos o no va en gusto de cada uno  Yo en mi caso prefiero manejarlos sin trenzar, porque de esta forma es mucho más fácil para doblarlos o curvarlos y también más fácil para soldarlos...
Lo de los hilos en paralelo en el primario... no me simpatiza la idea de tener 3 hilos de 1 mm... es un lío bárbaro para trabajar con eso, se pone durísimo y casi diría, imposible.

La idea es poner más alambres más finos en paralelo... fijate la fuente DC-DC de Mnicolau, que lleva 40 hilos de 0,32mm... eso si está bien diseñado y calculado, precisamente por el efecto peculiar.

Saludos.


----------



## leandrociencia113

entonces podria cambiar el primario y secundario de 1mm por muchos alambres en paralelo que tengo de un transformador quemado????? pongo varios hasta alcanzar la medida que deberia ser. 
y por que se calientan mis alambres? sera muy fino 2mm en el primario y 1mm en el secundario??? recien me acorde que tengo un taladro a bateria de 18v, como la bateria se fundio le habia soldado 2 cables y lo usaba con 12v para mis plaquetas, entonces regule la fuente en 18v y probe y lo hace funcionar muy bien al taladro y eso que consume muchisima corriente, la tension cae muy poquito pero se recupera enseguida. parece que anda mejor de lo que esperaba, lastima que se calienta mucho el toroide con los bobinados


----------



## ernestogn

Si vas a usar alambre reciclados, aisla el toroide con cinta..

no sera que lo que caliente es el toroide y no el alambre ( no puede con tanta potencia)
que toroide estas usando?


----------



## leandrociencia113

un toroide que me regalo un amigo, no me acuerdo de donde lo saco. es verde claro y azul y mide 4cm ext. 2cm int., o sea 1cm X 1cm de alto y de espesor

asi como esta en la foto lo use en la fuente. no se lo puede tocar con la mano.


----------



## ernestogn

no sera de polvo de hierro?
¿a ver que dicen los conocedores de toroides?!!


----------



## leandrociencia113

si es de polvo de hierro es ese el motivo por el cual se calienta?



cuando yo toque estaba todo caliente: primario, secundario y toroide. capas sea de hierro y no me sirva


----------



## djwash

Si es de polvo de hierro se satura por alta frecuencia, notaras que se calienta en poco segundos sin carga...

Aun siendo de ferrite se puede saturar, hay diferentes materiales para distintas frecuencias, por eso es bueno tener los datos del nucleo.


----------



## leandrociencia113

no! sin carga no se calienta, se mantiene apenas tivio. pero cuando conecto algo tan chico como un foco de 220v75w se pone muy caliente. se siente olor a esmalte quemado pero parece que el resto funciona bien.
a que temperatura daberia funcionar mas o menos??

me imagino que si le conecto un amplificador de 100w se va a calentar tanto que se van a desoldar los alambres


----------



## Tavo

Para mí es el toroide que se está saturando mal... es raro que los alambres se calienten tanto, probablemente pueda faltar bastante sección, porque 1mm para el secundario me parece poco, lo mismo para el primario, pero no pueden los alambres calentarse tanto...

Vas a tener que dejar las pruebas y hacer una fuente "de en serio", con componentes buenos, incluyendo núcleo. 

*Ojo, no lo tomen a mal*, no es por menospreciar el aporte de este tema; tengo entendido que esta fuente armada como corresponde funciona bárbaro, pero es una fuente más bien "chica", para sacarle una tensión de +-40 como mucho... Para cosas más grandes, es mejor armar una fuente pensada para un consumo de 300W continuos y reforzada para consumir potencia a lo loco (40A en 12V).

Saludos.


----------



## djwash

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> se va a calentar tanto que se van a desoldar los alambres...



Y eso es malo no?

Esto es una ciencia exacta, no vas a hacer magia, si hacer adaptaciones empiricas no vas a conseguir un sistema estable...


----------



## Diego German

Leandro yo te recomiendo que armes nuevamente el núcleo aísla el núcleo con cinta adhesiva para que no haga contacto con el alambre de cobre y si te es posible como te mencionan mas arriba ... utiliza un alambre mucho mas fino para evitar el efecto skin ademas si puedes separa el bobinado primario de el secundario.. el alambre de cobre no debe calentar ni mucho menos el nucleo ya que estas ocupando muchas vueltas y la impedancia en el bobinado va a ser mayor las vueltas dependen de la frecuencia a la que esta trabajando tu fuente . y si sigue calentando el nucleo es por que puede ser de polvo de hierro y no de ferrita y te recomendaria utilizar un nucleo de esos que llevan las fuentes de PC 

saludos...


----------



## leandrociencia113

ok gracias. termine de armar el amplificador de 100w y lo conecte, funciona muy bien. tranuqilamente da 45+45 pero todavia no lo pude probar bien porque anoche lo termine y no queria que se enojen mis vecinos. yo lo deje en 30+30 y tiene mas potencia de la que me imaginaba, no se calienta ni el ampli ni la fuente pero si el toroide. use un parlante de 12 pulgadas 4 ohm y lo mueve muy bien!!



tengo otros toroides pero mas chiquitos. despues voy a hacer otro bobinado y a probar si tambien calientan, el problema es que la mayoria de los toroides los saque de fuentes de pc. tengo uno que lo saque de un decodificador viejo de direcTV venia el cable de alimentacion 110v y pegaba unas vueltas en un toroide vastante grande. ese es negro ¿puede ser de ferrita?


----------



## santiago61

hola leandro,ese toroide que comentas del equipo de directv,es muy probable que sea de ferrite...tengo ese presentimiento je,que dimensiones tiene? es decir de diámetro externo e interno.


----------



## leandrociencia113

las medidas son: ext 3cm, interno 2cm y de espesor 8mm aproximadamente. yo no soy maestro mayor de obras pero mira la calidad de mis dibujos


----------



## Diego German

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> tengo otros toroides pero mas chiquitos. despues voy a hacer otro bobinado y a probar si tambien calientan, el problema es que la mayoria de los toroides los saque de fuentes de pc. tengo uno que lo saque de un decodificador viejo de direcTV venia el cable de alimentacion 110v y pegaba unas vueltas en un toroide vastante grande. ese es negro ¿puede ser de ferrita?


Pues si son toroides de fuentes de PC seguro son de polvo de hierro estos funcionan como filtros para el ruido que se genera a alta frecuencia ...mejor utiliza el tranformador principal de las fuentes de PC ese es de ferrita y no vas a tener problema con este  

Si el toroide de las fotos es de ferrita  puedes probar con ese 

saludos...


----------



## leandrociencia113

recien me di cuenta que en el dibujo escribi m en ves de cm. igual vos entendes cuanto mide. el aparato ese era de direcTV pero le saque todo lo de adentro y lo converti en un amplificador por eso esta arriba del bafle. tiene un filtro activo para agudos y otro para subwoofer, control de volumen digital de 00 a 99 y tecla de mute.


----------



## jorger

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> las medidas son: ext 3cm, interno 2cm y de espesor 8mm aproximadamente. yo no soy maestro mayor de obras pero mira la calidad de mis dibujos


Ese toroide es de ferrita está claro.Pero puede NO ser apto para altas frecuencias porque se enrrollaba el cable de la red.No todas las ferritas funcionan bien para unas determinadas frecuencias.Por poder puedes usarlo, pero no creo que le saques mucho por muy grande que sea, que por cierto no me parece taaan grande como dices.. 

Un saludo !


----------



## djwash

Por lo visto ni tenes en cuenta algunas cosas que te decimos... Usa los nucleos de flyback...


----------



## leandrociencia113

jorger me parecio demasiado grande para las pocas vueltas que tenia el calbe de alimentacion.
si djwash lo que pasa es que justo estoy estudiando para rendir y los nucleos de flyback no entran en mi plaqueta. cuando termine de rendir me dedico bien a la fuente, pero mientras les agradesco sus recomendaciones. no te preocupes que voy registrando todo lo que pasa es que por ahora para probar la hice con lo que tenia mas a mano.


----------



## phavlo

buenas a todos, hace rato vi el tema sobre esta fuente y me dieron ganas de armarla, diseñe la PCB hace rato y recién hace unos días la empece a arma.
Le voy a poner un núcleo de fuente de PC EI33, la placa del SG la arme en una plaquita mas chiquita en vertical, los mosfet que uso son los IRFZ44 que saque de un UPS que me dio un amigo.
Sabiendo que voy a usar 2 fet por rama, y un núcleo EI33 me servirá para alimentar 2 TDA7295 (50W cada uno) ley en el tema que para sacarle mas potencia tengo que aumentar la frecuencia de trabajo cambiando solo una R, y algunas vueltas en los bobinados.

Que frecuencia y numero de espiras para el trafo serian la indicada para sacarle unos 150W a esta fuente para que trabaje relajada ? como dije es para los dos TDA7295 ( casi 100W entre los 2) o para eso debería armar otra SMPS DC-DC de mas potencia ?

Les dejo unas imagenes de como va quedando:
Ver el archivo adjunto SMPS EI33 1.rar
Ver el archivo adjunto SMPS EI33 2.rar


----------



## vaco_802808

Alguien me puede explicar  cua les la que funka la del SG 3524, me interesa armar la del tl494 ayuden con el diagram que si funciona perfecto, gracias mil


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos,

Acabo de leerme las 16 páginas del hilo para armar esta fuente y llevo unos ojillos...jaja.
Tengo todo mas o menos claro, excepto como eliminar el problema del ruido. He visto que si un transformador, un adpatador de impedancias... pero no llego a entenderlo.

La verdad es que me pierdo bastante con este proyecto, puesto que nunca había realizado ningún montaje con PWM, por eso recurro al foro. ¿Podríais explicarme QUÉ y COMÓ debería conectar en el circuito de la fuente para solucionar el problema del ruido?

Y dar la enhorabuena a todo el mundo que ha aportado en este hilo, porque se ha conseguido un trabajo magnífico hasta la fecha.

Saludos


----------



## vaco_802808

Que ta lamigo Villa, sobre el ruido en estas fuentes lo principal es nunca unir los negativos de la fuente de 12v del vehiculo con el nuevo negativo que sale despues del transformador de ferrita ya que esto provoca un ruido insoportable incluso puedes escuchar el pito de tu auto en los parlantes, tambien es importante una bobina a la entrada de los 12 voltios al amplificador, una bobina en cada salida despues del transformador de ferrita para eliminar la oscilación que se induce en el nucleo de ferrita. adjunta una referencia


----------



## santiago61

gente yo arme la fuente, funciona a la perfeccion no hay caidas de voltaje ni nada por el estilo, lo malo que tiene es que tira mucho ruido al meterle señal del estereo, si le metes señal de un mp3 u otra fuente de sonido todo bien, el problema esta al conectar una fuente de sonido alimentada por la misma tension que alimenta la fuente, eta fuente no tiene aisladas las masas , lo cual deberia hacerse con un optoacoplador como otros diseños , con ello creeria que se slucionaria el problema, les recomiendo probar con otra dc-dc que hay por el foro, sino quieren tener problemas de ruido...


----------



## djwash

O usar un mini transformador para aislar las fuentes de audio, como los que se usan para adaptar impedancias...


----------



## fausto garcia

santiago61 dijo:


> gente yo arme la fuente, funciona a la perfeccion no hay caidas de voltaje ni nada por el estilo, lo malo que tiene es que tira mucho ruido al meterle señal del estereo, si le metes señal de un mp3 u otra fuente de sonido todo bien, el problema esta al conectar una fuente de sonido alimentada por la misma tension que alimenta la fuente, eta fuente no tiene aisladas las masas , lo cual deberia hacerse con un optoacoplador como otros diseños , con ello creeria que se slucionaria el problema, les recomiendo probar con otra dc-dc que hay por el foro, sino quieren tener problemas de ruido...



Saludos compañero 

Lo que te sugiere el compañero djwash es correcto o podrias implementar lo siguiente:
*"aisla las dos tierras" *de la forma que te sugiere el esquema.  


Con eso, el ruido no va a ser un problema, la resistencia tiene que ser de 2 watts y el capacitor con una aislacion de 100v o mas, aquí un ejemplo:



Ademas no se olviden de colocar el inductor de entrada y encerrar la fuente en un gabinete metalico para minimizar ruidos, ya que si lo montan así, *"al aire"* aparecen ruidos de todo tipo. 

Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------



## villa86

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Ahora estoy liadísimo con temas de trabajo, exámenes y demás... pero para mitad del mes que viene supongo que me pondré a ello.

Saludos!!


----------



## WyllYthEE

Hola amigos del Foro, Esta es la Fuente que iba buscando  Pero el SG3524 No lo venden en mi ciudad en la tienda electrónica me dijeron que podía reemplazarlo con el TL494 me podrían decir como puedo reemplazarlo. Soy estudiante y no domino mucho esto de las Fuente Conmutadas.


----------



## CAYSER

saludos WyllYthEE,primero hay que estudiar su datashet y veras que ambos NO son iguales ,que sirven para lo mismo si puede ser,por otro lado hay un montón de información acerca de estas fuentes ,te sugiero que emplees el buscador y aquí en el Perú e llegado a conseguir  el SG3524 y el SG3525 pero recontra escasos,  es mas comun encontrarlos o pedirlos como KA3524,KA3525,ambos funcionan bien,por cierto de que parte del Perú es amigo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

WyllYthEE dijo:


> Hola amigos del Foro, Esta es la Fuente que iba buscando  Pero el SG3524 No lo venden en mi ciudad en la tienda electrónica me dijeron que podía reemplazarlo con el TL494 me podrían decir como puedo reemplazarlo. Soy estudiante y no domino mucho esto de las Fuente Conmutadas.



Lamentablemente no soy iguales quizás te lo dijeron porque ambos son integrados para el mismo tipo de fuente tipo push-pull, pero mientras uno es mas solido, potente y utilizas pocos componentes periféricos (SG3524) el otro es mas sensible, censa como controla mas la señal y las salidas necesitan muchos componentes periféricos (TL494)


----------



## WyllYthEE

mmm entonces tendré buscar otros circuitos con el TL494 Pero en el transformador seria el mismo de aca no?? también quiero para +-24v. Por un caso iré a preguntar por el KA3524 ...aaa y Soy  de Juliaca - Perú

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

WyllYthEE dijo:


> mmm entonces tendré buscar otros circuitos con el TL494 Pero en el transformador seria el mismo de aca no?? también quiero para +-24v. Por un caso iré a preguntar por el KA3524 ...aaa y Soy  de Juliaca - Perú
> 
> Saludos!



Si el transformador es el mismo o sea podes usar el mismo, lo único es que tienes que modificar los driver como la etapa de control.


----------



## WyllYthEE

Hola de Nuevo amigos tengo algunas dudas al realizar el trasformador me podrían explicar en que sentido girar  y eso de 22 22 y 6 6 en los bobinados?


----------



## fausto garcia

WyllYthEE dijo:


> Hola de Nuevo amigos tengo algunas dudas al realizar el trasformador me podrían explicar en que sentido girar  y eso de 22 22 y 6 6 en los bobinados?



Saludos compañero

Checa el post 65, el bobinado lo puedes hacer de izquierda a derecha o viceversa, lo importante es que los dos sean en el mismo sentido.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

me preguntaba *fausto garcia* si en vez de usar el SG3524 usara el SG3525 me serviria en el ciruito de la respuesta #308


----------



## fausto garcia

SSTC dijo:


> me preguntaba *fausto garcia* si en vez de usar el SG3524 usara el SG3525 me serviria en el ciruito de la respuesta #308



Saludos compañero

Checando la hoja de datos de los 2 integrados, los pines de uno y otro, no coinciden, por lo cual no se podria colocar el sg3525 en vez del sg3524,  y aunque son muy similares habria que cambiar el pcb y algunos valores de los componentes, por lo cual habria que rediseñar casi todo el pcb. 

Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## Don Plaquetin

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero
> 
> Checando la hoja de datos de los 2 integrados, los pines de uno y otro, no coinciden, por lo cual no se podria colocar el sg3525 en vez del sg3524,  y aunque son muy similares habria que cambiar el pcb y algunos valores de los componentes, por lo cual habria que rediseñar casi todo el pcb.
> 
> Saludos desde Puebla México



hecho lo tomo como que funciona el diagrama en cambio el pcb no sirve con este integrado Ok gracias por la respuesta


----------



## WyllYthEE

Saludos Amigos Arme el Transformador y funciona ahora mi duda va en como o cual fue el calculo que se uso para hallar las vueltas del bobinado.


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigos, baje el PCB para hacer esta fuente en la primera pagina pero me sale demasiado grande el PDF, quien me lo podría pasar ? seria de gran ayuda, y otra pregunta, Como hago el toroide  ya vi unas imágenes del amigo Fausto, Si entendí pero un poco.. las vueltas que tengo que dar son: para la primaria 6+6 y la segundaría 22+22 o 16+16 eso depende del voltaje deseado Verdad ? aquí les dejo una imágenes del toroide que tengo se lo saque a un amplificador de carro que ya no daba más.. Es de color azul no se de que material sera. Me servirá ? y si me pudieran ayudar más para embobinar el toroide.  Disculpen por tantas preguntas pero es que soy nuevo haciendo estas fuentes. 

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Si lo sacaste de otro amplificador, por que no conservaste el bobinado.


----------



## Nelson All One

Pero las vueltas no importan  si son diferentes ? la planta tiene dos le saque fue uno el otro esta allí


----------



## Nelson All One

Le saque el otro toroide con su respectiva bobina, pero servira ? mas tarde le tomo unas foto. y quien me podría pasar el PCB ? es que el PDF de la primera pagina me sale demasiado grande.                                                Disculpen por la    ignorancia.


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola de nuevo aquí les dejo las fotos del toroide. Me servirá ?


----------



## Nelson All One

Nadie por allí que me pudiera echar una mano ? :l


----------



## zopilote

De servirte, sí, es para lo que fue construido, y puedes usarlo, identificando primeramente el primario y el segundario, luego el punto medio del circuito o por intuicion. Los mas gruesos son del primario.


----------



## Nelson All One

Gracias mi amigo pero a un no tengo el PCB de esta fuente, en la pagina 6# esta la misma pero mejorada del amigo fausto esa me sirve claro, pero el toroide es mucho mas grande y el que yo tengo es pequeño ademas las patas las corte demasiado le podría soldar unos alambre del mismo calibre para que sean mas largo eso no influye en nada ? y otra cosa en la mascara de componentes de esa fuente ,mejorada de la pagina 6# no se donde se conecta el primario y el secundario o eso no importa se coloca como uno quiera ? disculpa por tantas preguntas amigo es para hacer esta fuente lo mas rápido posible y tu eres el único que me a contestado aquí y te lo agradezco mucho. Estuve contando las vueltas de ese toroide y el secundario no tiene ni 18 vueltas eso influye en el voltaje de salida verdad ?


----------



## zopilote

Las vueltas en el secundario van a darte el voltaje maximo, generalmente el que tienes da una un voltaje de 18 vac - 0v - 18 vac, que luego de ser rectificados te daran 24vdc. Y si puedes usar un alambre para estirar los alambres. Lo que influye es el alambre enrrollado. El primario es donde esta presente el voltaje de la bateria y el secundario es el voltage ya elevado y tiene mayor numero de vueltas respecto al primario.


----------



## Nelson All One

en que influye ? y disculpa amigo pero aquí te dejo esta imagen para que me ayudes a comprender esto que no lo entiendo donde va el embobinado primario y el secundario 

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## djwash

Quizas esta fuente es demasiado compleja teniendo en cuenta tu nivel de conocimientos.

En esa imagen dice claramente donde se conecta el bobinado primario y el secundario, el primario es el de entrada, esta manejado por los mosfet, los cuales manejan el voltaje directo de la bateria. El secundario es el bobinado que suministra el voltaje de salida, el cual debe ser rectificado por los diodos presentes en la salida, y filtrado por unos capacitores.

Deberias tener un minimo de conocimientos, para afrontar el armado de esta fuente con exito, ya que si no entiendes como funciona, ni sabes que es primario y secundario, lo mas probable es que quemes muchos componentes, o quizas la armes y arranque a la primera, pero a la vista de tus preguntas se ve que entiendes muy poco de esto.

Te recomiendo que leas y te informes antes de armar, en el momento que entiendas como funciona podras encarar el armado, no necesitas saber formulas complejas, pero si necesitas un mínimo...


----------



## Nelson All One

Si, amigo es la primera ves que hago estos embobinados pero en conocimiento no estoy muy perdido ya e echo varios proyectos, claro muy simples, pero ayuda a conocer mas de electrónica solo quería hacer esta fuente para hacer funcionar el tda7294 del amigo mnicolau.


----------



## zopilote

Ya estas cerca del final, al transformador puedes cambiarle el numero de vueltas, pero conserva el que esta bobinado y prueba con con los dos.


----------



## Nelson All One

Disculpa amigo no se si estaré equivocado pero el primario no es el de la derecha -->  los alambres son mas gruesos y el secundario es el de la izquierda <-- ?


----------



## Nelson All One

Disculpa amigo djwash esa imagen yo mismo la hice, era para saber si así van conectados los embobinados. y marque esos componentes porque los de arriba dice  1 uf y son 0.1uf (104) y el otro dice 4,7nf y el del otro lado 0,047uf que es igual a 47nf  allí fue que me confundí. Mañana mismo compro los componentes y les cuento como me fue.


----------



## zopilote

Nelson All One dijo:


> Disculpa amigo no se si estaré equivocado pero el primario no es el de la derecha -->  los alambres son mas gruesos y el secundario es el de la izquierda <-- ?


 Solo cuenta las vueltas y te daras cuenta cual es la correcta, yo veo que los que tienen dos alambres tienen cuatro vueltas y el que tiene solo uno tiene diez.


----------



## Nelson All One

Si amigo estas en lo correcto la primaria tiene como 10 vueltas es el alambre mas grueso el de la derecha, ley en la primera pagina que la primaria es 6+6 que no debe ser mas de 6 y yo tengo 10 tendría que reducir el numero de vueltas del primario ? o si lo conecto no pasaría nada ? el secundario contando los rojos y los dorados tiene 12 vueltas.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros 

Aqui les dejo el PCB de esta fuente, basicamente sigue siendo la misma que subi en el post 106 de la pagina 6, soló que con algunas pequeñas modificaciones, lo mas importante, es que con este PCB los ruidos que presentaba al ser conectada al estereo del auto desaparecieron. Sin embargo siempre es recomendable colocarla dentro de un gabinete metalico y con un inductor en la entrada de alimentación. 

He armado este PCB con muy buenos resultados, asi que les digo que esta totalmente probada.


* La resistencia de 220Ω que "aisla"las dos tierras tiene que ser de 2watts como minimo, si conectando la fuente al estereo, aun presenta problemas de ruido, puede ser subirse hasta 470Ω.

* El preset de ajuste de tensión siempre debe colocarse al minimo para evitar posibles daños en los capacitores de salida.


Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## WyllYthEE

Hola fausto garcia Arme el transformador, ya lo probé y si funciona de maravilla ahora mi duda va en cual fue el calculo que usaste para hallar la vueltas de los bobinados.


----------



## fausto garcia

WyllYthEE dijo:


> Hola fausto garcia Arme el transformador, ya lo probé y si funciona de maravilla ahora mi duda va en cual fue el calculo que usaste para hallar la vueltas de los bobinados.




Tengo una duda ¿como probaste el transformador, ya armaste la fuente?. Te recomiendo armar el PCB que acabo de subir, ya que tiene algunas mejoras con respecto al original. 
Como habras leido, *esta fuente no es un diseño mio, * la relación de vueltas en los bobinados queda determinado por la frecuencia de operacion (Rt), por ahí, el compañero *mnicolau *sugirio subir la frecuencia, para ganar un poco mas de potencia, si te das cuenta las vueltas de los bobinados tambien cambian.


----------



## Nelson All One

disculpen amigos no consigo el SG3524 no habrá otro que le pudiera servir ?  :l


----------



## Ratmayor

nelson all one dijo:


> disculpen amigos no consigo el sg3524 no habrá otro que le pudiera servir ? :l


lm3524, ca3524, sg3525...


----------



## zopilote

Nelson All One dijo:


> disculpen amigos no consigo el SG3524 no habrá otro que le pudiera servir ?  :l



Algo que escuche en otro tema fue, el tl494 esta presente en la mayoria de las fuentes de computadora. Y como estas las cambian de seguido, es una buena forma de conseguir todos los componentes para armar la fuente dc para 12v o más.

Etolipoz


----------



## Ratmayor

zopilote dijo:


> Algo que escuche en otro tema fue, el tl494 esta presente en la mayoria de las fuentes de computadora. Y como estas las cambian de seguido, es una buena forma de conseguir todos los componentes para armar la fuente dc para 12v o más.


 hacen lo mismo, pero no son compatibles pin a pin


----------



## Nelson All One

Gracias amigos mañana voy a preguntar si los hay!! 

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Nelson All One dijo:


> Gracias amigos mañana voy a preguntar si los hay!!
> 
> Saludos.


Solo por curiosidad, en que parte de aragua vives?


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigo, Vivo por la Intercomunal Turmero Maracay.


----------



## Ratmayor

Nelson All One dijo:


> Hola amigo, Vivo por la Intercomunal Turmero Maracay.


Yo te recomendaría buscar en el centro de maracay, por la calle paez o la calle miranda (no recuerdo, hace tiempo que no voy  ) en Arakano, Ven-Kor o Tokio Electronica, esa gente siempre tiene de todo


----------



## Nelson All One

Por la Calle Paez cerca de Cadafe (Corpoelec)  ? allí es donde yo compro todos los componentes jajaja  por esa misma calle o la 10 de diciembre quedan bastantes negocios de electrónica no e preguntados en todos solo en 2 voy a ver si mañana pregunto en otros sitios. 

Saludos.


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigos, ayer fui a preguntar por el integrado y no tenían ningunos de los que me nombraron allí pregunte en varios negocios parece que me tendré que esperar para hacer esta fuentecita pero gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## bydho

Bueno tengo todos los componentes para la fuente, me falta un poco de valor para pelear con el trafo de ferrita, consegui un EI33, algun consejo para el bobinado, por lo que lei voy a mantener la cantidad de vueltas del primario y secundario, quieroi alimentar solo un tda 7294. Saludos


----------



## WyllYthEE

Una Consulta los IRFZ48N  Se puede reemplazar con IRFZ44N?


----------



## zopilote

WyllYthEE dijo:


> Una Consulta los IRFZ48N  Se puede reemplazar con IRFZ44N?



Se puede reemplazar, en ocaciones no, el Z44 es mas facil de exitar y el que necesita mas de 12V en el gate es el Z48N, apesar de que en sus datasheet dijan que son de 10V.


----------



## Baruck

Buenas! acabo de terminar de armar esta fuente pero cuando la conecto me da nada a la salida, revisando los terminales de entrada (+12v y GND) me di cuenta que están cortocircuitados (esto es asi?). No entiendo muy bien lo que pasa... he leído bastantes de los posts anteriores pero al parecer nadie ha tenido este problema. Ya revise el pcb y todo esta como "debería", alguien tendrá una sugerencia de que puedo revisar o quizá agregar? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## fausto garcia

Baruck dijo:


> Buenas! acabo de terminar de armar esta fuente pero cuando la conecto me da nada a la salida, revisando los terminales de entrada (+12v y GND) me di cuenta que están cortocircuitados (esto es asi?). No entiendo muy bien lo que pasa... he leído bastantes de los posts anteriores pero al parecer nadie ha tenido este problema. Ya revise el pcb y todo esta como "debería", alguien tendrá una sugerencia de que puedo revisar o quizá agregar? Muchas gracias de antemano.



Saludos compañero

¿Que PCB armaste? ...  unas fotos, para poder ver en que te podemos ayudar y *definitivamente  +12 y Gnd no deben estar en corto.*


----------



## Baruck

Hola Fausto, el pcb que hice es este:

​
Cuando pruebo con el multitester, hay continuidad en el disipador de aluminio con las 3 patitas del toroide (en el lado de 6 + 6 vueltas) esto es por la patita 2 del IRFZ48N no? es por eso que hay corto con el +12v y GND. Me explique bien?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Baruck dijo:


> Cuando pruebo con el multitester, hay continuidad en *el disipador de aluminio* con *las 3 patitas* del toroide (en el lado de 6 + 6 vueltas) esto es por *la patita 2 del IRFZ48N* no? es por eso que hay *corto con el +12v y GND*. Me explique bien?



primero fijate que no este conectado un condensador sino siempre te va a dar continuidad, mientras se carga el capacitor. Veo que el disipador esta a masa por eso te da continuidad +Vcc con masa esta mal hecha la aislacion de los mosfet

este circuito No puede darte continuidad entre +12V y masa Ni siquiera en la segunda etapa

Saludos


----------



## Baruck

Te refieres a que si tengo que probar tengo que sacar todos los condensadores? Como haces para aislar los mosfet? Yo le puse la silicona termica, o debo poner algun tipo de cinta? Creo que ese es el problema...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Baruck dijo:


> Te refieres a que si tengo que probar tengo que sacar todos los condensadores? Como haces para aislar los mosfet? Yo le puse la silicona termica, o debo poner algun tipo de cinta? Creo que ese es el problema...



La silicona solo sirve para transmitir la tamperatura del mosfet al aluminio no es un aislante conductivo para eso necesitas mica cinta como dices o esa maya gris que vienen en todos los equipo tambien hay una   goma gris como de plomo que tambien aisla como la estatica en fin SI tu problema radica en el disipador si es que este esta a masa

con lo de los condensadores o capacitores como los quieras llamar, solo debes sacar lo de mayo capacidad ya sea de 1000µF para arriba


----------



## Baruck

Ya logré aislar el disipador, para probar si había continuidad retire los condensadores como dice SSTC y en la bornera de entrada hay continuidad solo en un sentido, cuando pongo la pinza roja en el GND (me sale el valor de 529 sin hacer el beeeep, debería salir 1 no?). El capacitor de 3300 μf que esta cerca a los mosfet va en esa posicion? con su lado positivo conectado a GND de la bornera de salida?


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero

Por ningun motivo retires los capacitores, el capacitor que mencionas tiena esa dispocisión, porque filtra la rama negativa de la fuente, en un post sugerí una manera sencilla de probar la fuente, sin los mosfet,  ya que primero debes verificar que el SG3524 este oscilando correctamente, una vez que tengas oscilacion, entonces ya colocas los mosfets, para poder ayudarte necesitas subir unas fotos del PCB, con detalle de las pistas, porque esta fuente es muy simple y deberia andar a la primera. 

Verifica que no tengas contactos entre las pistas, incluso residuos de resina de la soldadura pueden darte dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Baruck

Hola Fausto!

Ya retire los mosfet y a la salida tengo 2.2v constantes y es solo cuando conecto el -V con el GND, para +V y GND tengo cero! A pesar que quito los mosfet la placa sigue en corto, he revisado varias veces el pcb y no veo por donde puede estar el corto. Antes de retirar los mosfet, probé sin el disipador y la fuente arranco, pero el mosfet que esta cerca al capacitor de 3300 uf se puso muy caliente al pasar unos segundos y lo tuve que apagar.... Paso unas fotos de la placa, espero me perdonen la calidad de las fotos y sobre todo la calidad del pcb, recién estoy empezando pero tengo bastantes ganas de aprender.





​
En el pcb hay un punto que no esta conectado a nada, es asi? (marcado en rojo) Puede ser que me haya equivocado al momento de hacer el toroide? O eso no genera esta clase de problemas?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El punto rojo No es nada y tu problema estan en el disipador  los capacitores sacalos para medir en pasivo en activo tienen que estar instalados





Baruck dijo:


> Ya logré aislar el disipador, para probar si había continuidad retire los condensadores como dice SSTC y en la bornera de entrada hay continuidad solo en un sentido, cuando pongo la pinza roja en el GND (me sale el valor de 529 sin hacer el beeeep, debería salir 1 no?).



Hasta aqui todo bien 



Baruck dijo:


> El capacitor de 3300 μf que esta cerca a los mosfet va en esa posicion? con su lado positivo conectado a GND de la bornera de salida?


 SI esa etapa de la salida es de -VCC (menos cero)


----------



## Baruck

Bueno yo sigo intentando hacer funcionar esta fuente! para esto ya retire todos los capacitores como me lo recomienda SSTC (dicho sea de paso, muchas gracias por todo!) y no tengo continuidad en la bornera de entrada, pero cuando pongo el SG3534N me marca 626 cuando conecto la pinza negativa en el +12V de la bornera (esto esta bien?) Habrá algún problema con el SG porque como me dice Fausto (a tambien agradezco mucho tu ayuda!) tengo que probar que oscile, pero en una de las pruebas no conseguí nada... Ya no se que hacer =( . Alguna otra recomendación?

Para el toroide, el lado de 6+6 vueltas (primario) va para el lado mas cerca a los mosfet no? Y el cable del tap central del primario va a + 12v de la entrada?


----------



## Baruck

Volví a poner los capacitores y probé la fuente sin los mosfet. Al lado de 6+6 vueltas del toroide le llega 12v pero en el lado de 22+22 no sale nada! Esto porque puede suceder?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Baruck dijo:


> Volví a poner los capacitores y probé la fuente sin los mosfet. Al lado de 6+6 vueltas del toroide le llega 12v pero en el lado de 22+22 no sale nada! Esto porque puede suceder?


 porque no estan los mosfet tu mismo lo dices vez hasta hai todo bien.



Baruck dijo:


> y no tengo continuidad en la bornera de entrada,


 perfecto todo bien



Baruck dijo:


> cuando pongo el SG3534N me marca 626 cuando conecto la pinza negativa en el +12V de la bornera esto esta bien?


 NO, si la punta positiva esta en +12V y marca todo bien si la punta negativa esta en +12V
estas en el horno 





Baruck dijo:


> el lado de 6+6 vueltas (primario) va hacia los dos mosfets


 SI



Baruck dijo:


> Y el cable del tap central del primario va a + 12v de la entrada?


SI


----------



## Baruck

> NO, si la punta positiva esta en +12V y marca todo bien si la punta negativa esta en +12V
> estas en el horno



A que te refieres con horno? Yo probé con la punta positiva en +12v y no hay continuidad (lo cual esta bien), luego probé en el otro sentido (punta negra en +12v) y me dio ese valor.. Pero solo importa cuando está la punta roja en el +12V? Porque si es así, esta todo bien no? LO que me quedaría es probar con los mosfet puestos para ver si en el secundario del toroide hay la transformación, es así?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Baruck dijo:


> LO que me quedaría es probar con los mosfet puestos para ver si en el secundario del toroide hay la transformación, es así?



cambia el integrado y en cuanto a los mosfet proba, pero usa el disipador y lo que me llamo la atencion es que se calentara solo uno y eso es por dos cosas:esta mal el oscilador o esta mal la bobina cuando cambies el integrado espero esto NO pase 

NO pasaste una foto de la toroide!!!


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero Baruck

En este foro,  desde mi humilde punto de vista, estamos para ayudarnos mutuamente, es decir, si de repente emprendes algun proyecto, y por diversas razones te quedas atorado en el camino, es valido pedir ayuda, aun siendo la razon de tu problema, algo trivial para otros foristas.  Encarar este proyecto parece estar un poco fuera de tus conocimientos, por ningun motivo te digo esto, con el animo de ofenderte o para que dejes abandonado tu proyecto, por las palabras que escribio un completo desconocido. 

No hay satisfacción mas grande que echar a andar tu propio circuito, presumirlo con tus familiares, amigos y conocidos, asi que, si aun no desesperas, aqui te van algunos tips:

1.- Limpia correctamente tu PCB (lija un poco el toner y depues termina de limpiarlo con thinner o acetona)
2.- Asegurate de que no existan pistas en corto (aveces pequeños residuos de cobre fastidian tu trabajo)  
3.- Olvidate de la "continuidad" de la bornera de alimentacion (por ahora)
4.- Coloca todos los capacitores en el lugar que le corresponde y repeta las polaridades de los mismos.
5.- Tu primer meta en el circuito, es lograr que el SG3524 oscile correctamente yo te sugiero que cambies el SG3524 por uno nuevo. (debes de sacar los mosfet)
6.- Supongo que cuentas con multimetro, una vez que los componentes de la etapa osciladora esten en su lugar, alimenta el circuito, de preferencia con una fuente de baja corriente (12v 1 Amper como maximo) en los pines  11 y 14  del  sg3524  debes encontrar un voltage de entre 9v a 11v (esto medido desde Gnd a dichos pines)

* Olvidate tambien, por ahora, del toroide y de buscar voltajes en otros puntos del circuito recuerda *primero debes asegurarte de que el SG esta oscilando correctamente.* 

* Unas fotos detalladas de los componentes no estarian de mas.

Ahi lo dejamos por hoy, comenta tus resultados y no desesperes. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Baruck

Bueno la intención de las gracias dadas en los comentarios anteriores, no es para que generen polémica y sea motivo de discordias. Solo quería mostrar un poco de gratitud  porque responder es tomarse un poco de su tiempo (y aveces no es tan poco). 

En fin, volviendo a mi problema, verifique los datasheet del SG3524N y del SG3524 y es lo mismo, o me equivoco? Yo pedí el SG3524 en la tienda y el tipo me dio este diciendo que era lo mismo, fácil lo hizo por solo querer vender 

Les dejo una foto:

​
Medí los voltajes en la pata 9 y me dio 4.1v, luego medí en la 11 y me dio 4.8v, si no llega a 9 u 11 v es porque el integrado ya se malogró, o porque es el SG3524N y no el SG3524?

Y la fuente de alimentacion que estoy usando es la de Mariano Nicolau : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/ . Esta fuente esta bien para hacer las pruebas? Si no tendré que conseguirme otra.


----------



## djwash

Si no puedes conseguir una fuente de 1A o 2A como maximo, usa cualquier fuente pero poniendo en serie una lampara de 21W 12V automotriz, es decir, de las que usan autos y motos en las luces de STOP...

Con eso cualquier cosa que esté mal hará encender la lampara al máximo y dificilmente quemaras algun componente, si está todo bien encenderá solo al conectarla y luego quedará con muy poco brillo casi apagada, si logras hacer funcionar tu fuente colocale carga (un ampli) aun con la lámpara serie, y lo dejas funcionando una hora a bajo volumen, controlando temperaturas, voltajes, si algo se calienta demasiado apagas y nos cuentas.

Recuerda que con la lampara serie no le puedes pedir mucha potencia, si va todo bien colocas una lampara docroica de 12V 50W y de nuevo pruebas un buen rato, si todo sale bien alimentas directo a 12V.

Cuanquier duda preguntas...


----------



## Baruck

Una duda, cuando te refieres en serie es algo asi:

​
Si es así, la corriente siempre va a ser la misma, lo que cambia es el voltaje es decir en el circuito entrará un voltaje menor que la fuente ofrece, o la conexion es de otra forma? Tendría que ser en paralelo, de esta forma:

​
O no es ninguna de las dos?


----------



## djwash

Es la primera, en SERIE.

El problema es que tenes o poca experiencia o poca lectura, pocos conocimientos en fin...

Pero todo bien, te explico, al poner una resistencia o lampara en serie con el circuito, puedes llegar a medir sin conectar el circuito que el voltaje es el mismo, pero al colocarle carga (circuito) a este conjunto lampara+fuente la corriente disponible para la carga será mas o menos la misma que consume la lampara. Superada esa corriente habrá una caida en la tension despues de la lampara y esta comenzará a brillar.

Si colocas una resistencia en lugar de una lampara podras calcular mejor la corriente disponible con la ley de ohm...

Lo de la lampara serie se hace para limitar la corriente disponible, en caso que algo no ande bien será dificil que se queme algo durante las pruebas.

Al encender la carga hay un pico de consumo, es un instante en el que la corriente consumida se eleva cuando se cargan los capacitores, luego si anda bien sin carga quedará en reposo.

Reposo es cuando la fuente o circuito esta funcionando pero no se encuentra con carga, en caso de fuente en reposo no estaria alimentando ningun otro circuito, y en caso de un amplificador es cuando esta funcionando pero no está amplificando sonido.

Como los circuitos electronicos no son perfectos, tienen perdidas, consumen cierta corriente en reposo, la fuente funcionando sin carga consumirá unos mA los cuales haran brillar un poquito o casi nada la lampara (21W 12V).

Si tienes mas dudas te lo puedo llegar a explicas mas didactico todavia pero lo mejor es que leas cuestiones elementales...


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero Baruck

Lo que el compañero djwash te esta sugiriendo (colocar el foco en serie) vendria siendo el segundo paso lo primero es la oscilacion correcta del SG3524, despues *coloca soló dos mosfets* ( uno por rama) sin disipador, no deberias tener problemas, dado que no le vas a colocar carga alguna (la fuente en reposo consume entre 150 a 300mA) nada que pueda dañar a los mosfets tambien verifica las espiras del toroide (los dos bobinados tienen que tener el mismo sentido, checa el post #65), si hasta aqui todo bien, *el segundo paso*, coloca el foco en serie como te sugiere el compañero. 
En un proyecto, siempre se sigue un orden, me parece ilogico preguntar lo de la serie, si tu integrado todavia no funciona como deberia...   *sugerencia:*   mucha paciencia y empieza por lo primero, hacer funcionar el integrado (claro a menos que tengas muchos mosfets de repuesto)

  Por cierto ¿cambiaste el integrado y verificaste los capacitores del SG?



* P.D.  Aunque paresca necio de mi parte, primero tiene que andar el oscilador.

 Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## Baruck

Ya me quedo bastante claro que es lo que tengo que hacer  . Ahorita por falta de tiempo no puedo ir a comprar un nuevo SG, pero solo para salir de mi duda es lo mismo el SG3524 que el SG3524N? Revisé los datasheets y según yo es lo mismo....

Así que primero comprare un nuevo SG y luego hago lo que me recomendo djwash. Mañana lo estaré haciendo.


----------



## djwash

fausto garcia dijo:


> * P.D.  Aunque paresca necio de mi parte, primero tiene que andar el oscilador.



Dejame decirte que estas medio equivocado.

Las precauciones minimas a la hora de hacer andar un circuito son las protecciones, es obvio que si el oscilador no anda la fuente tampoco, y si hay algo mal y no esta la protección, vuelan integrado mosfet y otras cosas, asique lo primero son las protecciones, en un circuito lo primero es el fusible antes de la fuente.

La lampara en serie debe estar ahí para que en caso de error no vuele o se queme el bendito oscilador...


----------



## Maykol

hola les comento que porfin loge hacer andar esta fuente, el amigo @fausto-garcia me debe conocer lo moleste mucho por privados. el caso es que orita me surgio otro problema; esta mañana lo probe con un ampli que tengo de 60w rms, funciono por unos segundos y luego BUUUUNNN exploto un capacitor de 100uf 25V que lleva el circuito en la parte de alimentacion
de la fuente donde esta el integrado. realmente no e bucado el error solo pase a comentarcelos les dejo fotos para que vean





fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Aqui les dejo una fuente SMPS muy sencilla de armar y con un amplio rango para el voltaje de salida, ya que este se ajusta desde un preset, tiene un consumo en reposo muy reducido, muy  buena regulacion y proporciona voltaje simetrico, ideal par montar un ampli en el auto.
> 
> El voltaje que yo le he sacado va desde  +-14v   a  +-38v  con una corriente de  4 amper suficiente para alimentar un TDA7294, el rendimiento de esta fuente depende del tipo de componentes utilizados (nucleo tiroidal, bobinado  y  mosfets)  Los diodos utilizados deben ser del tipo schottky (diodos de recuperacion rapida) yo le coloque  los sf62  de 6 amp, tambien se le puede colocar los fr305, solo que estos son de 3amp.
> 
> Esta fuente la saque de aqui:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/generar-24-vdc-partir-24-vdc-21908/#post178651
> 
> Pero tiene un error en el diagrama y en el pcb, error que he corregido.
> 
> Pd: los adjuntos ya estan corregidos si tienen alguna duda no duden en preguntar
> 
> Saludos desde Puebla México.



disculpa de cuanto voltaje es ese capacitor que esta al lado del GS. yo use uno de 25v pero exploto.. :/


----------



## zopilote

Solo hay dos posibilidades que explicarian esa explosion. La primera es que fuera de baja calidad o mal marcada. La segunda es que bobinaste en forma erronea el primario de tu núcleo, eso indujo un voltage que hizo que se alcanzaran un voltaje superior a 25V.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero 

Lindo ampli felicidades, el electrolitico de la entrada el valor del esquema original sugiere 100mf y por ende, se entiende, que si en la entrada hay 12v, maximo 14v, un voltaje superior alcanza, el caso es que no menciona nada de la importancia de la calidad de dicho componente, en un principio 100mF es muy poco, tambien el transformador esta *muy separado* del PCB y esto no es bueno.

En la primera fuente que monte, le coloque 3300mF a 25v, pero despues de unos minutos tenia calentamiento en dicho capacitor, le coloque otro capacitor de mas voltaje y mas capacidad, el calentamiento disminuyo, pero aun calentaba, buscando info al respecto, me di cuenta que las fuentes comerciales llevan varios capacitores en ves de uno, y sus valores son por lo general 2200mF a 25v y con capacitores ceramicos de .1mF a 100v en paralelo.

Para las pruebas los capacitores los coloque por debajo del PCB y el calentamiento casi desaparecio. Claro siempre es recomendable colocar capacitores de buena calidad.  

En el rediseño que subí del PCB(post #338) este problema desaparece ya que le coloque mas capacidad y la aislacion de las dos "tierras" ya que con el auto en marcha tenia algunos problemas con los ruidos. Tambien es necesario recordarles, que deben colocar un inductor de polvo de hierro en la entrada y colocar la fuente en un gabinete metalico, para eliminar posibilidades de ruido en el amplificador que estemos alimentando.

Hace poco encontre en el foro, a un compañero con un problema similar, ahi se habla de la razón por la cual se calientan algunos capacitores, el link es este (post 871) 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ing-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/index44.html

Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## Maykol

si yo vi un PCB que usaba 3 capaciores de 3300uf y uno de un 100nf pero no estaba segro para que era.. a mi me parece raro que ese capacitor explote porque se supone que esta conectado en paralelo a la bateria es decir el maximo voltaje que veria seria de 14V.

con respecto al transformador lo coloque asi porq realmente pense que no funcionaria  y lo coloque como prototipo





fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros
> 
> Aqui les dejo el PCB de esta fuente, basicamente sigue siendo la misma que subi en el post 106 de la pagina 6, soló que con algunas pequeñas modificaciones, lo mas importante, es que con este PCB los ruidos que presentaba al ser conectada al estereo del auto desaparecieron. Sin embargo siempre es recomendable colocarla dentro de un gabinete metalico y con un inductor en la entrada de alimentación.
> 
> He armado este PCB con muy buenos resultados, asi que les digo que esta totalmente probada.
> 
> 
> * La resistencia de 220Ω que "aisla"las dos tierras tiene que ser de 2watts como minimo, si conectando la fuente al estereo, aun presenta problemas de ruido, puede ser subirse hasta 470Ω.
> 
> * El preset de ajuste de tensión siempre debe colocarse al minimo para evitar posibles daños en los capacitores de salida.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 74752
> 
> Saludos desde Puebla México



los capacitores de salida son de 3300 milifaradios o microfaradio?  es que me parece que milifaradio es demasiado


----------



## Maykol

zopilote dijo:


> Solo hay dos posibilidades que explicarian esa explosion. La primera es que fuera de baja calidad o mal marcada. La segunda es que bobinaste en forma erronea el primario de tu núcleo, eso indujo un voltage que hizo que se alcanzaran un voltaje superior a 25V.



yo le coloque 6 vueltas con un cable doble en el primario.. no se este mal


----------



## zopilote

Maykol dijo:


> yo le coloque 6 vueltas con un cable doble en el primario.. no se este mal


Yo tambien  le hago de la misma manera,  pero tienes que colocarlo de acuerdo que al soldarlo este se vea que la bobina este en un solo sentido, y en la union donde dentra los 12V tiene que soldar  el termino de una bobina y el comienzo de la otra.
 Dijamos que lo hiciste la bobina muy bien, y el condensador exploto por que se les escapo ese detalle al diseñador en mencionar que tendrias que colocarle un filtro marcado como 105ºc , lo siguiente es hacerle caso de soldarle los filtros de 10nF poliester de 250V o mas en serie con una resistencia de 22 ohmios 1W, y aleja la resistencia de la placa (por que levanta temperatura).


----------



## Baruck

Después de una semana al fin pude comprar un SG3524 nuevo y hacer las pruebas, para esto use la recomendacion de Djwash y puse un foco de 12v y 21w en serie con el circuito, lo probé sin mosfets y en las patas 14 y 11 del SG solo conseguí 4.8v estables, que otra cosa me puede estar fallando? Luego probé poniendo todos los mosfets y el que está más cerca del preset estaba bien caliente y no tenia ningún voltaje a la salida. Que cosa podría estar mal?


----------



## zopilote

Coge el esquematico y indica en el la tension que estas midiendo y anotalo en el esquema, al igual que en los pines 1,2,12,13,15 y 16. luego  si es fuente o bateria la usada.


----------



## Maykol

listo ya hice las modificaciones y alimente un TDA7294 con +/-22V a 8Ω. pero aun sigue ese sonidito "wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii" que no se quita..  que me aconsejan??


----------



## zopilote

Maykol dijo:


> listo ya hice las modificaciones y alimente un TDA7294 con +/-22V a 8Ω. pero aun sigue ese sonidito "wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii" que no se quita..  que me aconsejan??


 En que condiciones le estas colocando el amplificador y la fuente, esta dentro de tu carro, o esta en tu banco de trabajo con una fuente o una bateria.
 La fuente de sonido esta conectado (de donde sacas la señal, un autoradio, mp3, DVD..etc), si mides el voltaje dc en la salida, sin nada conectado, de cuanto es.


----------



## Maykol

mira te explico: el sonido se escucha es en la fuente, no en la salida de del amplificador, lo tengo alimentado con una bateria porque quiero primero afinar esta parte del calentamiento y esos sonidos,para hay si hacer lo del sonido de la bujias que tanto me e leido.

  Solo suena cuando esta con carga porque cuando la conecto sola a circuito abierto no suena, y cuando el ampli requiere mas bajo suena mas duro, claro no se escucha casi por el sonido de la musica pero si pongo mute queda sonando ese wiiiiiii molesto, ya e cambiado el trafo 2 veces y aun asi.

 AH!! otra cosa, me calienta mas un par de transistores de una lado que del otro..

 Muchas gracias por tu atencion


----------



## Ratmayor

Maykol dijo:


> Solo suena cuando esta con carga porque cuando la conecto sola a circuito abierto no suena, y cuando el ampli requiere mas bajo suena mas duro, claro no se escucha casi por el sonido de la musica pero si pongo mute queda sonando ese wiiiiiii molesto, ya e cambiado el trafo 2 veces y aun asi.


Cuando hace eso es porque la fuente es está sobrecargando...



Maykol dijo:


> AH!! otra cosa, me calienta mas un par de transistores de una lado que del otro..


Interesante... probablemente ese lado que calienta no está bien polarizado. Intenta esto: Limpia bien el área de los mosfets, a veces la resina que deja el estaño les causa interferencias, me consta, me a pasado. Luego de que hagas esto, asegurate que la oscilación les está llegando, un mosfet en modo switching no debería calentarse (tanto) trabajando en condisiones normales...


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente ; he vuelto a la carga con la fuente que la deje a medias por el tema de que tiraba ruido del estereo...luego me lanze con otra smps por lo que le retire los 4 mosfet, y ahora solo me quedan 2 para utilizar en esta smps. 
¿como se comportara esta fuente con 1 mosfet por rama? ¿alguien lo tiene funcionando asi? 
Voy a alimentar un solo amplificador con TDA7294...a 4 ohm.

Saludos


----------



## Maykol

Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuando hace eso es porque la fuente es está sobrecargando...
> 
> Interesante... probablemente ese lado que calienta no está bien polarizado. Intenta esto: Limpia bien el área de los mosfets, a veces la resina que deja el estaño les causa interferencias, me consta, me a pasado. Luego de que hagas esto, asegurate que la oscilación les está llegando, un mosfet en modo switching no debería calentarse (tanto) trabajando en condisiones normales...



ya la limpie.. y ya no suena casi nada jejeje lo que ocurria es que como antes habian explotado unos capacitores el papel dielectrico estaba por hay  pero le heche una buena limpiada con tiner y quedo mejor... le estoy colocando un filtro pasa bajos.. pero no quiere andar jejejeje saludos dede aqui del tachira 





fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros
> 
> Despues de varias modificaciones que ha sufrido el pcb de esta fuente, me pregunto
> ¿cuantos compañeros ya la armaron? porque  hasta ahora soló jorger y ernestogn han subido fotos, seria interesante ver otros montajes y opiniones de gente que haya armado esta fuentecita...  esperando  fotos.
> 
> Saludos desde Puebla México.


aqui esta mi mostruo alimentando un TDA7294 con un mega subwoofer  cuando tenga chance hago la ultima version tuya..


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero

Felicitaciones por tu proyecto, esta foto me encanta:


Ver el archivo adjunto 78165

Aqui, a ese tipo de cajon le llaman bazuca je je.


----------



## phavlo

fausto muy original tu idea, me gusto mucho 
saludos


----------



## Nelson All One

Jaja muy bueno amigo saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## caedmafe

Tengo una pregunta, mi fuente funciona bien hasta los +- 30v, cuando muevo el preset para lograr mas frecuencia y por consiguiente mas voltaje los fets se empiezan a calentar demasiado, si alguien resolvio este problema o me puede dar sugerencias le agradesco.


----------



## zopilote

Menciona las vueltas de tu transformador tanto primario como secundario.


----------



## jose18

que tal amigos  e estado siguiendo este tema por mucho tiempo la verdad es que me gustaria hacer una de estas fuentes pero no cuento con tiempo para hacerlo, conosco algo del tema en un tiempo atras me dedique a reparar fuentes o amplificadores de autos.

e leido comentarios de personas que les quieren sacar mas potencia a esta fuente, segun mi experiencia con fuentes comerciales les dejo unos consejos para aumetar la potencia de esta fuente

1.-si van a utilizar los irfz44 coloquen tres mosfet por rama  o dos mosfet del irf3205 por cuestines de espacio les sujiero el irf3205 debido a que la resistencia interna del circuito es menos que los irfz44 eso ara mas eficiente su fuente. esta es una regla en amplificadores comerciales, una sujerencia los transistores tienen que ir aislados con una mica especial entre el disipador y el transistor  si no la usan va a quedar en corto su fuente lei que alguien por ai tiene corto chequen este punto es bien importante.

2.-los nucleos de computadora estan bien de echo hay amplificadores comerciales que traen ese tipo de nucleo me refiero  a los EE o EI,  le aconsejo utilizar nucleos apartir del EE35 o EI40  con estos nucleos optienes facilmente 250w o 300w repectivamente, utilicen en el embibinado primario 4+4 vueltas en los amplificadores comerciales es general no importa la marca todos los nucleos traen 4+4 vueltas y en el secundario depende del voltaje que quieran obtener es el numero de vueltas, la frecuencia de oscilacion va de 25khz a 35khz ay pueden experimentar para saber como se comporta.

3.- el puente rectificador debe de ser de mayor potencia los diodos ya que no serbiria de nada hacer todo lo anterior sin cambiar el puente rectificado los recomiendo estos diosdos dobles que son los que traen la mayoria de las fuentes comerciales y son bastante economicos a comparacion de otros son:F12C20C   y   F12C20A  montados en un disipador.

4.- por ultimo los capacitores no menos de 4700uf por rama.


hojala alguien pueda hacer estas modificaciones y publicarlas la verdad es que me gustaria hacerlo pero no cuento con el tiempo suficiente para hacerlo ojo si van a hacer esta modoficacion los cables que alimentan la fuente deben de ser mas gruesos calibre 10 mas o menos ya que aumentara la corriente estaremos al piendiente y cualquier comentario se los agradesco saludos y suerte con los que estan haciendo su fuente y los que aun no se deciden animense que la recompensa sera grata saludos bye


----------



## Maykol

esta muy interesante la idea.. hare los calculos a ver que tal.. para de una vez agregar una proteccion y un remoto.. estare informando.. saludos


----------



## caedmafe

zopilote dijo:


> Menciona las vueltas de tu transformador tanto primario como secundario.



gracias por el interés, en el primario 6*6 vueltas y el secundario 22+22 como dicen al principio del foro,pero al subir la frecuencia se calientan,  me parece por lo que se,que es lo que dijo un compañero,que al prenderse en forma activa y apagarse por media de la resistencia se limita la velocidad de conmutación que creen. el transformador toroidal es de 3,5 de diámetro externo. es grande lo saque de una planta de carro dañada. ayuda por favor estoy varado, pues quiero mas potencia y hasta los +-30v nada se calienta fuera delo normal aun con buen volumen.


----------



## caedmafe

no logro pasar de los +/-30 v sin que se empiecen  a calentar abrupta mente los fet lastima por que hasta ese voltaje mueve bien mi amplificador de bajo y necesito un poco mas. acepto sugerencias.


----------



## jose18

SI quiera aumentar el voltaje debes aumentar el numero de vueltas en el secundario si quieres para lo +-30v recalculalo, ajustar con el potenciometro no es la solucion sirve para subir o bajar el voltaje pero no tanto, es nadamas para ajuste fino  aumentale dos vueltas al secundario con eso debe quedar espero que te sirva saludos.


----------



## caedmafe

Listo a desbaratar y aumentar en dos o tres vueltas ya me pongo a eso realmente pensé que el preset daba mas tolerancia gracias.


----------



## jose18

hola caedmafe mira para lograr  ese voltaje de +-30v te recomiendo utilizar 4+4 en el primario y 11+11 en el secundario varias fuentes comerciales traen esa combinacion, mientras menos vueltas tengas en el primario mejor eso hace que trasfietras mas potencial al secundario pero por regla no puede ser menor de 4+4  espero que te sirva saludos


----------



## Baruck

Aún no logro hacer funcionar la fuente, en las patas 11 y 14 tengo 4.7 v, en el pin 1 --> 0v, pin 2 --> 4v, pin 12, 13 y 15 --> 11.7v y en el pin 16 -->4.8v Para alimentar el circuito use esta fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/ y antes de conectar el circuito he puesto un foco de 12v 21w en serie. Cual será el problema?


----------



## jose18

BARUCK te comento lo siguiente, normalmente cuando se calientan mucho los mosfet y no hay voltaje de salida es muy probable que el ci no este oscilando y se quedan en corto los mosfet, lo primero que debes de hacer es asegurarte que la fuente este oscilando checalo con un multimetro tambien puede ser que al estar moviendo  el preset se sale de rango y deja de oscilar la fuente

A





			
				jose18 dijo:
			
		

> BARUCK te comento lo siguiente, normalmente cuando se calientan mucho los mosfet y no hay voltaje de salida es muy probable que el ci no este oscilando y se quedan en corto los mosfet, lo primero que debes de hacer es asegurarte que la fuente este oscilando checalo con un multimetro tambien puede ser que al estar moviendo  el preset se sale de rango y deja de oscilar la fuente
> 
> Algo que debes tener en cuenta es que los pulsos de oscilacion debe de estar 50% on y 50% off eso se ajusta en la terminal 1 y 2, en la terminal 1 si esta a 0v debe de estar oscilando la fuente si esta a 5v se apaga la fuente.
> en la terminal 2 del ci debes tener la mitad de voltaje que en la terminal 1 osea debes tener 2.5v en la terminal 2 para que se cumpla la funcion del pulso 50% on  50%off.
> te sujiero que primero agas estos ajustes verifica la oscilacion que este correcta, tambien checa la frecuencia te sujiero que ajustes la frecuencia con una resistencia fija ya despues lo ajustas con el preset la alimentacion hasla con una bateria de 12v  y no de una fuente conmutada de pc asegurate que el puente rectificador este formado por diodos de alta velocidad, el puente rectificador que se usa en fuentes con transformador de hierro a 60hz no se utiliza para estas fuentes.


----------



## alcidesruben

Compañeros quiero compartir con ustedes este pequeño aporte.por hai alguien puede armar, me gustaria saber si funciona.gracias.


http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp138.php


----------



## Ratmayor

Nunca había visto que usaran el TDA7294 como driver, pero la pagina está muy bien documentada, habría que experimentar...


----------



## ibrahim

Buenas no encontre el integrado sg3524 por cual lo remplazo???



Una pregunta mas,por favor alguien que tenga voluntad pudiera explicarme como.es eso  de las vueltas del toroide 5+5 gracias...


----------



## caedmafe

en esta pagina tienes la información necesaria a mi me sirvio y con las indicaciones lo hice. espero te sirva.

http://como-hace.blogspot.com/2011/07/como-viento-un-transformador-toroidal.html


----------



## nehemias

buenas ha todos,,,,esta muy buena esta fuente,,,pero quisiera que me ayudaran ha resolver un problema,,,,la fuente funciona pero cuando ajusto la resistencia de 50k llega hasta 28 v y derrepente el voltage cae y los mosfet empiezan a calentar bruscamente,,,por favor requiero de su ayuda gracias,,,,,


----------



## jose18

nehemias dijo:


> buenas ha todos,,,,esta muy buena esta fuente,,,pero quisiera que me ayudaran ha resolver un problema,,,,la fuente funciona pero cuando ajusto la resistencia de 50k llega hasta 28 v y derrepente el voltage cae y los mosfet empiezan a calentar bruscamente,,,por favor requiero de su ayuda gracias,,,,,



lo mas probable es que te sales de rango y deja de oscilar la fuente y se quedarn en corto los mosfet checa la hoja de datos del ci ai dice el rango de resistencia que soporta y el rango del capacitor si tienes multimeco lo puedes verificar con la funcion de frecuencia espero que te sirva


----------



## alcidesruben

compañeros este es un pequeño aporte a alguien puede ser útil.


----------



## nehemias

gracias jose18,,,,me sirvio tu consejo,,,,,,solucione el problema ahora la tension esta ha +/- 42v,,,,,pero ahora surge otro problema,,tengo el voltage constante pero ahora los mosfet siguen calentando muy fuerte,,,solo les he colocado un disipador chico,,,sera que esto influye??? ha la salida coloco un motor dc para la prueba pero con esta carga calientan mucho.... por favor rogaria su ayuda....gracias ha todos



algo que me olvidava estoy utilizando los mosfet 50n06,,espero no sea por esto los problemas:cry


----------



## jose18

nehemias dijo:


> gracias jose18,,,,me sirvio tu consejo,,,,,,solucione el problema ahora la tension esta ha +/- 42v,,,,,pero ahora surge otro problema,,tengo el voltage constante pero ahora los mosfet siguen calentando muy fuerte,,,solo les he colocado un disipador chico,,,sera que esto influye??? ha la salida coloco un motor dc para la prueba pero con esta carga calientan mucho.... por favor rogaria su ayuda....gracias ha todos
> 
> 
> 
> algo que me olvidava estoy utilizando los mosfet 50n06,,espero no sea por esto los problemas:cry



checa el aislamiento de los mosfet deben de ir aislados si estan montados en el mismo disipador otro punto es la frecuencia 60khz es lo recomendable la mayoria de las fuentes comerciales trabajan a esa frecuencia por que son mas eficientes ahora en esto influye los calculos del debanado tienes que definir un voltaje de salida que vas a utilizar y en vase a ello el numero de vueltas. a que me refiero con esto que si por ejemplo el trasformador lo calculaste para entregar +-30v  y le subes al preset para que entregue +-42v alomejor lo va a hacer pero va a estar forzada la fuente tienes que fijarte un voltaje de salida y calcular el numero de vueltas envase a ello el preset nadamas sirve para ajustar la frecuencia de trabajo no para ajustar el voltaje de salida el votaje de salida se ajusta con un arreglo que se hace con un optoacoplador conectado a la terminal 1 de ci checa en internet hay mucha informacion de ello otro factor es la potencia mientras mas mosfet pongas mas potencia entrega la fuente para mas de 100w se utiliza dos mosfet por rama osea cuatro en total, ese motor de dc que dices cuantos watts consume no debe ser mayor a lo que entrega tu fuente, los motores son cargas constantes los amplificadores de audio no son cargas constantes por lo que la fuente se calienta menos espero que te sirvan estos tips si tenies a tu alcance fuentes comerciales vasate de ello por años e reparado amplificadores comerciales y todas la fuentes son iguales en un 95% sin importar la marca saludos


----------



## nehemias

gracias por tu rapida respuesta,,,lo que pasa es que solo puse unos disipadores chicos y por separado a cada mosfet,,,,y ahora que me doy cuenta cuando muevo el preset el voltage de salida no cambia ,,,es como si estuviera envano,,,ya cambie el ic 3 veces y sigue pasando lo mismo.....


----------



## jose18

nehemias dijo:


> gracias por tu rapida respuesta,,,lo que pasa es que solo puse unos disipadores chicos y por separado a cada mosfet,,,,y ahora que me doy cuenta cuando muevo el preset el voltage de salida no cambia ,,,es como si estuviera envano,,,ya cambie el ic 3 veces y sigue pasando lo mismo.....



si el preset esta conectado a la terminal RT del ci cuando lo mueves debe de variar la frecuencia de salidad si es asi esta bien el ci otro punto es si estas utilizando bien el preset si solo usas las patas de los extremos ni funciona auque lo mueva no va a cambiar la resistencia se utiliza en seria con la para rt del ci hacia tierra y se utiliza la pata de enmedio del preset con la para de un extremos checalo





			
				jose18 dijo:
			
		

> si el preset esta conectado a la terminal RT del ci cuando lo mueves debe de variar la frecuencia de salidad si es asi esta bien el ci otro punto es si estas utilizando bien el preset si solo usas las patas de los extremos ni funciona auque lo mueva no va a cambiar la resistencia se utiliza en seria con la para rt del ci hacia tierra y se utiliza la pata de enmedio del preset con la para de un extremos checalo



que diagrama estas estas utilizando a lo mejor viendolo te puedo decir


----------



## nehemias

es este el pcb que estoy utilizando: hay una resistencia de 4,7k que seguramente es de 4,7Ω en la compuerta del tercer mosfet..


----------



## jose18

nehemias dijo:


> es este el pcb que estoy utilizando: Hay una resistencia de 4,7k que seguramente es de 4,7Ω en la compuerta del tercer mosfet..


la resistencia que mencionas de 4.7k cambiala por la de 4.7 ohm checa si esta bien conectado el preset checa con un multimetro en la terminal 1 del ci te debe de dar un valor de resistencia en k ohm  mueve el preset y debe de cambiar ese valor de resistencia si no cambia es que esta mal conectado. En teoria si pones el preset  al maximo te debe de dar 60k que es la suma del preset mas la resistencia de 10k y si lo pones al minimo te debe de dar 10k que es el valor de la resistencia


----------



## Valdo31

Estimados amigos del foro, he estado siguiendo el tema y tambien me he animado en hacer esta fuente SMPS, de la cual he agregado algunos elementos mas en el circuito como pueden apreciar en el archivo adjunto. Pero en realidad la duda que tengo es con respecto al toroide que hice (primario: 6+6 y secundario: 18+18 imagen adjunta), este nucleo es de polvo de hierro y por lo tanto no se si podre llegar a conseguir en la salida +-40VDC. Las dimensiones del nucleo son, Diam Ext:51mm, Diam Int:31mm y Esp:14mm. Agradeceria me puedan apoyar con sus sugerencias.


----------



## djwash

Si es de polvo de hierro, directamente no lo vas a poder usar, levantará tanto su temperatura que quemaras la pintura amarilla, el aislante del cobre y luego toda la fuente ...

Una lastima tan lindo que lo bobinaste...


----------



## jose18

valdo31 dijo:


> estimados amigos del foro, he estado siguiendo el tema y tambien me he animado en hacer esta fuente smps, de la cual he agregado algunos elementos mas en el circuito como pueden apreciar en el archivo adjunto. Pero en realidad la duda que tengo es con respecto al toroide que hice (primario: 6+6 y secundario: 18+18 imagen adjunta), este nucleo es de polvo de hierro y por lo tanto no se si podre llegar a conseguir en la salida +-40vdc. Las dimensiones del nucleo son, diam ext:51mm, diam int:31mm y esp:14mm. Agradeceria me puedan apoyar con sus sugerencias.



muy bonito el embobinado pero no te va a funcionar debito a que el polvo de hierro trabaja a bajas frecuencias y ese nucleo se utiliza para eliminar ruido. Tiene que ser nuclero de ferrita porque ese trabaja a altas frecuencias, puedes conseguirte los nucleos de fuente de pc de 350w o 400w que abundan. Ese diagrama que tienes facilmente da 350w suerte


----------



## Valdo31

Muchas gracias amigos por sus comentarios, hare mas exhaustiva la busqueda del nucleo toroidal de ferrita con la referencia de las fuentes de PC y a bobinar de nuevo. Ademas, me falto comentar que tengo otro nucleo un poco mas grande de caracteristicas que no he podido encontrar y por lo tanto no se si este es de ferrita, del cual subiré proximamente las imagenes para que le den un vistazo.

Estimado Jose18, tengo estos dos nucleos mas (imagenes adjuntas) , de los cuales no estoy muy seguro si son de ferrita y no de polvo de hierro. Agradeceria vuestra opinion al respecto por cual de ellos podria reemplazar al anterior posteado.

PD: El nucleo azul: Diam Ext:55.2mm, Diam int:2.6mm, Esp:15mm.
El nucleo sin color: Diam Ext:40mm, Diam int:2.4mm, Esp:16mm


----------



## chepao

amigos me parece muy buena su fuentecita, he estado consiguiendo los componentes, el que mas me costo fue el toroide, pero ya lo tengo.

pero me gustaria que algun experto me dijera que le parece el diagrama que encontre por ahi y el cual les dejo para que lo estudien, yo no se si sirve, pero alguno de ustedes puede saberlo.

lo que me parece estupendo es que se usa el transformador de las fuentes ATX tal cual esta, usando el bobinado que ya trae, sin modificaciones y un pequeño toroide de las mismas fuentes ATX, y este tambien se utiliza con su bobinado original.

sera que tambien se puede variar el voltaje de salida??

hay dos versiones con el SG3524 y GS3525. adjunto algunas imagenes para usteds!


----------



## XeRo21lp

Buenas foreros, me pareció muy interesante la fuente que presenta el amigo Fausto García, me decidí a probar la potencia que puede generar dicha fuente, pero tengo unas dudas y son las siguientes: 

- Los mosfets que tengo son los IRF3205, podría utilizarlos en este circuito?
-Los capacitores electrolíticos de 2200 uf que tengo son a 25V son los correctos o necesitaré de mayor voltaje?
- Los capacitores electroliticos de 3300 uf los pienso reemplazar por unos de 4700 uf a 50V estarán correctos ??? 
- Y por último la toroide de ferrita que pude conseguir esta cubierta por un material aislante de color plomo, en realidad no se casi nada de toroides, porque las vi de color amarillo, verde, plomo y no se cuales son las indicadas para esta fuente, estaría agradecido si alguien me pudiese colaborar con esta información.

De ante mano agradezco al amigo Fausto García por tomarse el tiempo necesario para desarrollar el circuito y ponerlo a disposición de  la comunidad de foros de electrónica


----------



## test1213

Esta es la fuente  http://320volt.com/ei33-trafo-kullanarak-dc-dc-konvertor-200w-2x30v-sg3524-sg3525/

video de prueba

1 sg3524  




 Por modificación de la tensión de salida de la Zener 80v Cambio


----------



## XeRo21lp

Buenas, les comento que terminé de armar la fuente XD y sucedió lo siguiente; en un principio la conecté sin disipador y tan pronto me di cuenta empezó a calentar los irf3205, tuve que apagar inmediatamente y  empecé a revisar las pistas, pero todo estaba en orden, posteriormente los puse a trabajar con el disipador pero ya con eso me dió tiempo para poder regular el preset de 50k, veo que ya no tienden a calentar como en un principio, pero me falta realizar las pruebas con carga espero poder conseguir un amplificador de algun compañero para ver que tal se comporta, quisiera dejar imagenes de mi fuente pero no se como realizarlas aun :-S jejejeje bueno pero primero las pruebas y luego ya las pongo completas XD


----------



## pepitoelctrico

En el inversor con el 33 se dejan las bobinas iguales o se restauran por las que se indican de son 6+6 y 15+15,  y que calibres son los cobres


----------



## alcidesruben

Saludo a todos.


Comparto otra pequeña fuente.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola amigos, les comento que me interesó bastante la fuente de la siguiente página:

http://320volt.com/ei33-trafo-kullanarak-dc-dc-konvertor-200w-2x30v-sg3524-sg3525/

Y pues me decidí a realizar la que no lleva el remote con el SG3524, los cambios que realice fueron a los mosfet ya que no encontraba los originales, estoy con los IRF3205, en respecto a los diodos pude conseguir los FR305 y no así los FR302, y los diodos zener que estoy utilizando son 2 de 20V (DZ1 y DZ2 en el diagrama original) y uno de 22V (DZ3).

Lo que sucede es que cuando energizo el circuito se quema el fusible de 10A (F3 en el diagrama original), he revisado si algún componente esta mal ubicado pero no pude hallar ni uno, aquí les dejo los diagramas de mi diseño y algunas imagenes para que algun compañero pueda ayudarme con la fuentesita 

Sigo viendo cual puede ser el problema  el mismo autor del diagrama muestra un video de prueba de las fuentes terminadas y funcionando, y como solo se tenía el diagrama a disposición tuve que realizar la fuente por mi propia cuenta, pero no puedo hacer que funcione.


Gracias


----------



## mono23

hola .. me confundieron con el bobinado de transformador.solo consegui un transformador tipo EI33 y ahi empieza mi duda con el bobinado. hago primero el primario "6+6"y despues el secundario de 22+22?porque por lo que lei dicen que aca esta bien explicado "SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB" pero ahi bobina una parte del primario,una parte del secundari,la otra parte del primario y la parte que falta del secundario no hace primero primario y despues el secudario


----------



## DOSMETROS

mono23 dijo:


> *bobina una parte del primario, una parte del secundario, la otra parte del primario y la parte que falta del secundario* no hace primero primario y despues el secudario


 
Es correcto , funciona mejor así


----------



## CHICHARRA

cual seria en calibre de alambre para un ee33 ya las propuesta por el autor no van a entrar


----------



## chepao

eeem una pregunta amigos, los diodos que van a los cspscitores de 2200uf que tipo de diodos son??
puedo armar esta fuente sobre placa perforada??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son díodos rápidos ya que es conmutada , si hacés caminos cortos podés en plaqueta perforada.


----------



## chepao

disculpen, puedo usar para el toroide alambre 18 y 19 ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

yo tambien tengo esa duda como se escoje el calibre del alambre?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Según la corriente , se tienen que fijar en las tablas :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwilju7V3-bKAhVFFZAKHYSUDjwQsAQIIA


----------



## cpiccolo

Amigo estube revizando los diagramas por que me intereso el hecho de utilizar los transformadores de fuente atx tal como estan, no se ve algo malo en los diagramas.


Deberias chequear si tu pcb concuerda con el diagrama o prueba cambiando el transformador.



XeRo21lp dijo:


> Hola amigos, les comento que me interesó bastante la fuente de la siguiente página:
> 
> http://320volt.com/ei33-trafo-kullanarak-dc-dc-konvertor-200w-2x30v-sg3524-sg3525/
> 
> Y pues me decidí a realizar la que no lleva el remote con el SG3524, los cambios que realice fueron a los mosfet ya que no encontraba los originales, estoy con los IRF3205, en respecto a los diodos pude conseguir los FR305 y no así los FR302, y los diodos zener que estoy utilizando son 2 de 20V (DZ1 y DZ2 en el diagrama original) y uno de 22V (DZ3).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

buenas buenas acabo de terminar la PCB de mi SMPS 
gracias al foro, sus diagramas, conceptos y ayuda sobre todo mis agradecimientos a *fausto garcia* por su ayuda sin su ayuda no podria haber tenido esta oportunidad.

le agregue cositas que la hacen mas interesante como es un encendido por stand by un simple transistor, lo aisle por un optoacoplador un PC817 , un led que indica cuanto le meto al pin de referencia de 2.2v a 5v de Vref y por ultimo 2 test points para revisar mi voltaje en Vref.

aca dejo unas fotos del avance:

la PCB:






y terminado:











tube que leer N veces la data sheet del SG3524 , lm3524 por que ambas data sheet ponen cosas ligreamente diferentes.

ahora me gustaria saber si se puede calcular el transformador.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

Excelente diseño compañero, se ve muuuuy bien, espero te traiga grandes satisfacciones como cuando yo la arme por primera vez (el diseño original).







Lamentablemente el trabajo y el changarro, ya no me dejan tiempo ni para ver televisión... cuando empezó este tema, hice algunas pruebas para aislar las dos ramas (con opto) pero, según yo por falta de tiempo, (o por pereza) abandone el proyecto.

El rediseño que subí me funciona muy bien para leds de alta potencia (50, 80 y 100W) con un buen disipador y refrigeración forzada, enciende muy bien 4 leds de 50W.

Nuevamente  y esperamos mas detalles. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

si no se crean todos los lectores fue un trabajo dificil por que no queria armar algo sin saber lo que estaba haciendo.

lei muchas veces las data sheets, leer temas en ingles y me di cuenta que el primer diagrama que subieron cumplia muy bien los requisitos que marcaba la data sheet hasta el potenciometro de retroalimentacion, es un divisor de voltaje que entrega de 2.2v a 5v.

diria yo que es un buen diseño solo que esta vez le agregue mejoras subire un esquematico despues para que puedan analizarlo y que hagan su propio PCB por que este no lo quiero hacer definitivo solo es un prototipo para hacer un subwoofer.

lo estube probando para ver si estallaba o algo parecido.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

bueno acá estoy de nuevo escribiendo mas anecdotas sobre esta fuente SMPS

anda muy bien, no hace ruido, la estube probando con una fuente de PC y exelente!.
ahora la probe con 1 TDA7294 con mas galleta y una bateria de automóvil y paso algo que no pense.
puse musica me dio peresa conectar el generador de funciones y osciloscopio por si me regañan de *no trilobyte me desepcionas usa osciloscopio* repito me dio weba de la mas pesada.

y todo iba exelente hasta que el TDA se calento bastante y la fuente casi intocable.
medi voltajes y me di cuenta que por cada minuto que pasaba la fuente entregaba *1 volt* mas.

al igual que el calentamiento global 1v extra es 1v cada vez cercano a los 40v maximos que soporta el TDA con carga y obviamente lentamente cercano a la muerte del proyecto.

anteriormente lei que los *IRFZ44 y IRFZ48 estallaban* creo que la culpa de esto es la *mala refrigeracion de los mismos* que me anoto yo como culpable.

no basta con un simple disipador y grasa de silicon.

hay que poner un disipador generoso y un ventilador SOLO a los mosfets.

por que si el TDA se calienta como plancha no es culpa del TDA y su mala refrigeracion, es culpa de uno que no refrigero adecuadamente los *IRFZ4X* y si no se enfrian lo suficiente no conmutan bien y elevan lentamente el voltaje de salida de volt a volt hasta convertirse en un circuito en corto.






algo tan simple como un ventilador arregla el problema  

el TDA dejo como por arte de magia calentarse como plancha pues el problema se encontraba en la fuente.


solo dejo esta experiencia para que el proximo que arme una fuente de estas considere la refrigeracion de los transistores conmutadores.


----------



## juanma2468

Trilo-byte, el problema que tenías no era otro que el embalamiento termico que tantos le temen.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

*B*ueno *, *si el problema estaba en el di*s*ipador de los IRF por que no pense que se fueran a calentar un poco mas de lo debido, es decir si sabia que se calentaban, pero ese calor constante hacia que conmutaran cada vez mas ineficiente.

*P*or lo tanto el voltaje de salida subia 1volt de poco a poco hasta llegar a un voltaje ase*s*ino


----------



## follow8

Hola, quisiera saber si este pcb está bien la parte del preset, ya que solo veo 2 patas conectadas del mismo. Saludos


----------



## juanma2468

Pues yo veo las 3 conectadas, 2 están a un mismo punto pero esta bien.


----------



## shevchenko

Normalmente se conecta el cursor del pote (el del medio) al pin del ic 
Los otros 2 pines (los extremos) se suelen conectar una a GND y el otro al +V a sensar... de esa forma no está mal tampoco...



Saludos!


----------



## juanma2468

En este caso particular esta para variar la tension del arreglo resistivo de 4k7, 10k y el preset de 50k


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

si el preset esta perfecto.
lo que hace el preset es lo siguiente:

el SG3524 debe tener una retroalimentacion de 2v a 5v lo que hace el preset no es mas que un divisor de voltaje ajustable.

es decir tomamos el voltaje de salida normalmente 30v y el preset con ayuda de unas resistencias hace un divisor de voltaje ajustable de 5v a 2v.

si el voltaje sube mas de 5v deja de conmutar si baja empieza a conmutar a lo loco.


----------



## follow8

En el mosfet de arriba de todo está mal la resistencia (debería ser 4,7 ohm) en el diagrama, compré mal y tendré que esperar hasta el lunes


----------



## shevchenko

follow8 dijo:


> En el mosfet de arriba de todo está mal la resistencia (debería ser 4,7 ohm) en el diagrama, compré mal y tendré que esperar hasta el lunes



10 ohms anda, incluso 100 ohms para las pruebas va bien, yo use 10 ohms  y agregue 2 mosfets extra (un total de 4 mosfets)
Ya que yo use una diseño de 1 sólo par de mosfets.

Saludos!


----------



## follow8

Tengo una duda con la disposición del toroide. En el diagrama que subi el primario va hacia la izq y el secundario hacia la derecha? Con los taps centrales en el medio?


----------



## shevchenko

Como es pushpull el flujo magnético en el núcleo será una onda cuadrada con un valor  +- así que los sentidos no influyen mucho ya que rectificas con 4 diodos...
Lo mejor de todo es que hagas un primario con 4 o más hilos y lo hagas ocupando todo el toroide (osea NO enrollado todo juntito) y luego el secundario arriba... en algunos casos se usa medio primario, los secundarios y la otra mitad del primario.... pero aquí con tan pocas vueltas es más práctico como digo arriba... bobina todo en un mismo sentido así no te perdes!


----------



## follow8

Ya termine la fuente, en vacío funciona bien, creo yo (el voltaje de salida oscila en unos +-0.5v). La estoy alimentando con una fuente atx de PC. El tema es que cuando conecto una carga (amplificador o lamparas en serie), la fuente atx se apaga. No se si será por un corto o algo de eso, ya que en vacío no tengo ningún problema. Eso si, le cargo algo más a la fuente atx (por ejemplo una lampara de 12v) y también se apaga. Mañana probaré con una bateria de automóvil y un fusible de 10A como para empezar. Me resulta raro porque he usado esa fuente atx con otros amplificadores de automóvil y no he tenido problema


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

mmm yo hice lo mismo mientras probaba la mia con una fuente de PC. 

se va a corto por que demanda mucha corriente convertir 12v a unos +30v y -30v es el principio de la concervacion de la energia, no puedes sacar mas energia de la que proporciona la fuente.

pero para hacer pruebas aguanta la fuente de PC. lo que debes tener en cuenta es la dicipacion de los mosfets por que se calientan y poco a poco suben el voltaje a la salida pudiendo matar el amplificador.


----------



## follow8

Me extraña, porque en un comentario dijeron que consume entre 150 y 300ma en vacío...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

mmm no creo solo piensa 12v a 60v es ilogico que sean 150mA

digo el controlador PWM , los mosfets , el toroide ,etc consumen mucha corriente.
solo coloca un ampermetro y mide cuanta corriente pasa cuando la fuente no tiene carga no van a ser 150mA


----------



## follow8

Otra cosa, cada vez que la conecto a 12v o cuando le conecto el amplificador, obtengo un chispazo entre los terminales. Que capacitor debería agregar para que no suceda?


----------



## shevchenko

Ninguno es por el consumo..

Encende la atx cuando ya este todo conectado...
Agrega una carga en los 5v de la atx para ver si mejora
Cuando conectes la batería ya tenes que tener conectado el ampli...

Yo use disipadores de procesadores + cooler y va de 10!

Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

vez ese chispazo no es de capacitor es la *CORRIENTE* que demanda el circuito, es decir para nada son 150mA deben ser como 3A o mas


----------



## follow8

3A a 12v en vacío? Me parece una locura, pero bueno.


----------



## shevchenko

Que en vacío? 
Al primer arranque tiene La corriente de magnetizacion del trafo y la carga de los caps... luego si queda corriente de vacío...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

asi es como dice *shevchenko* en el primer arranque va a consumir mucha corriente por el hecho de que el devanado primario esta cerca de los 2 ohms , solo haz cuentas V=IR 

te voy a ayudar un poco por que se ve que no haces cuentas:

I=V/R
I=12/2 = 6A 

esos 6A son en el primer arranque, todavia falta alimentar la circuiteria ahi deben ser como 200mA, mas la carga de los capacitores, etc.

a eso se le conoce como tranistorio, en realidad puede consumir hasta mas de 6A en el arranque.

despues de que cargan los capacitores en el secundario llega al voltaje correcto digamos +30v y -30v 
entonces la retroalimentacion le dice al SG3524 espera ya hay voltaje correcto, entonces deja de conmutar, ahi es donde deja de alimentar los mosfets al devanado primario.

pero cuando pones una carga resistiva a la fuente obliga a los capacitores del secundario a descargarse rapidamente, esi hace que el SG3524 este conmutando todo el tiempo los mosfets.

ahora como dije si el devanado primario esta cerca de los 2 ohms puede que se comporte como si se fuera a corto circuito, por eso es que la fuente de PC se apaga por que no aguanta la chamba.


----------



## follow8

Me extraña el hecho de que no se me apaga la fuente de pc con amplificadores comerciales.
Me he dado cuenta que tengo 1V de diferencia entre rama positiva y rama negativa (por ejemplo, -27v y +26v). Que debiera hacer para disminuir esa diferencia?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

debes tomar una retroalimentacion con referencia en + y - sin tocar GND.

eso se hace con un truco te diria cual pero debes pensarle.


----------



## follow8

La fuente funciona perfecto junto al amplificador clase D que uso. El tema es cuando le inyecto una señal de autostereo, aparece un ruido de unos 50hz constante en los parlantes. Faltará algún tipo de filtro?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

y como sabes que son 50Hz hay que medir antes de estimar las cosas.

lo mas probable es que pase lo siguiente:

se empiezan a calentar los mosfets y el voltaje lentamente se va incrementando volt a volt.

existe un corte de señal.

problemas con la ganancia.

problemas con el oscilador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

follow8 dijo:


> El tema es cuando le inyecto una señal de autostereo, aparece un ruido de unos 50hz constante en los parlantes. Faltará algún tipo de filtro?


 
Eso dentro del automotor ? 
Fuente y clase D en gabinetes metálicos conectados a masa ?
Cable de unión entre autoestereo y clase D blindado ?


----------



## follow8

Si, dentro del automotor. La segunda la probé y no funcionó. Lo del gabinete metalico lo tendría que probar. Pero el tema es que es ruido de baja frecuencia, y no de alta. Tambien, con un preamplificador que armé me sucede algo parecido, pero con pulsos (siempre son de baja frecuencia). Alimentando externamente la fuente no sucede...
Será por la realimentacion de la misma?





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> y como sabes que son 50Hz hay que medir antes de estimar las cosas.
> 
> lo mas probable es que pase lo siguiente:
> 
> se empiezan a calentar los mosfets y el voltaje lentamente se va incrementando volt a volt.
> 
> existe un corte de señal.
> 
> problemas con la ganancia.
> 
> problemas con el oscilador.



Dije de unos 50hz, creo que se entiende a lo que voy, obtener la frecuencia exacta no me interesa ni me parece importante.
Los mosfet no calientan, la tensión está estable. Yo CREO, ME PARECE, QUIZÁS que es un problema de bucle de masa, pero no sabría cómo solucionarlo sin perder la realimentación... 
Esto lo digo pensando en que si inyecto una señal desde el celular al amplificador, no tengo ningún ruido y funciona perfecto durante horas, pero la señal es pobre en ganancia...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

no creo yo tengo uno en el coche de fabricacion casera no esta en gabinete metalico mas bien esta despansurrado.

y se escucha bastante bien, no tiene bobina de chocke lo que pudiera ser y eso no lo probé pero seria una posibilidad es:

que la fuente SMPS que fabricaste comparte la tierra con la de 12v es decir
que la fuente que hisiste da +30v , -30v *Y* que la tierra sea la misma que la tierra de la bateria del auto.

bueno es una posibilidad.

no se si en el autoestereo llegas a escuchar un zumbido.

prueba con el auto apagado, si se escucha pudiera ser el conmutador, si con el coche encendido pudiera ser el famoso ruido de motor ocacionado por los cables de bujias.


----------



## follow8

Me sucede tanto con el auto encendido como apagado. Cómo aislaste las tierras de la SMPS?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

el aislante de tierras se logra con un optoacoplador yo use un PC817 
la idea del SG3524 es usar de +30v y GND la referencia de 5v con un potenciometro basado en divisor de voltaje.

pero ahi ay un problema la referencia esta tomada en V+ si cae la tension en V- la retroalimentacion solo compensa V+ entonces debes tener una referencia tomada directa de V+ y V- 

es decir si midieras con el multimetro medirias directamente 60V sin tomar la referencia GND

lo que debes hacer es exitar el diodo led del optoacoplador para que de su brillo maximo 

y en la parte del foto transistor ahi puedes hacer la división de voltaje la referencia de 5v eso se hace con un preset para hacer ajustes en voltaje de salida

te sugiero que leas todo el POST de la pagina 1 hasta la ultima pagina para que veas como *ELECTROCONICO * sugiere como aislar la etapa es buena pero se puede mejorar.

cuando lo encuentres te puedo orientar mas, la idea no es que sea egoista al no decirte solo quiero que pienses y razones  para que puedas mejorar el sistema despues


----------



## follow8

He leido todo el tema, sin embargo solo vi recomendaciones de agregar un optoacoplador, pero no cómo hacerlo. Y la verdad que experimentando tengo miedo de quemarla, y me da lástima porque la armé y funcionó a la primera... Tomar la referencia de V- no se cuan importante sea, no he visto caidas con el amplificador conectado...
Si dejo la fuente a lazo abierto, puede haber algún problema?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

se hace con 1 diodo Zener 

aqui hise una simulacion hace tiempo para ver el comportamiento del diodo, en el transistor entrara en saturacion cuando el diodo este exitado, el colector puede ser alimentado directo Vref del SG3524  que es de 5v.

cuando el transistor este exitado fluira por el colector 5V y este puede ser conectado a un preset a manera de divisor de voltaje para poder variar el voltaje.


----------



## follow8

El preset ya lo tengo puesto en la placa. En fin. No me queda en claro cómo agregarlo. Estoy muy frío en cuanto a fuentes SMPS, y buscando por la web no encontré información puntual. Yo usé el diagrama donde, supuestamente, ambas tierras estan aisladas mediante una resistencia y un capacitor (comentarios más atrás subí el archivo), pero se ve que no es suficiente...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que casi no hay informacion ese es el detalle.


----------



## follow8

Te agradecería si me guiaras un poco en cómo conectarlo con el diagrama que subí unos comentarios más atrás


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

ya dije revisa muchos comentarios atras y veras un esquema de electroconico dibujado en EAGLE.

funciona en la simulacion de proteus.


----------



## follow8

Si elimino la unión entre masas, la fuente quedara funcionando a lazo abierto? Cual sería el voltaje de salida que tendría?


----------



## follow8

Me corrijo, el ruido de baja frecuencia está presente cualquiera sea la señal de entrada. Parece que el problema es la fuente, podría ser un voltaje de rizado? Necesito mayor capacidad de filtrado? Uso 3300uF por rama. Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pudiera ser pero no creo yo use mi fuente con 2200uf y le agregue otro para que pudiera ser estereofonico sin se que cayera un poco el voltaje.

lo de lazo abierto no se puede por que necesitas una retroalimentacion para el SG3524.
si eliminas las 2 tierras se corta la referencia.

otra cosa revisa el RT y CT la resistencia y el capacitor son la frecuencia de trabajo para el SG3524.
no se que valores le metiste a lo mejor esta conmutando lento.

otra cosa no se si metiste diodos de recuperacion rapida por que si metes diodos normales pues no va a funcionar chido


----------



## follow8

El problema está en el amplificador, probé con otro y no tengo ningún problema.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pero el problema ¿no estara en el amplificador?
no haz dado detalles del amplificador a lo mejor esta dañado.

otra cosa la potencia que entrega el amplificador tiene que ver con el voltaje y la resistencia de carga

es decir para 8 ohms no es el mismo voltaje que para 6 ohms y nada que ver con 4 ohms por que el amplificador se puede estar calentando y empieza a zumbar.


----------



## follow8

Tendré que ponerme a chequear mis amplificadores. Tengo otra consulta, quiero agregar un preamplificador que se alimenta con +-12v. Como podría hacer otra salida simétrica para esto? Cuántas vueltas precisaría bobinar y qué diodos rectificadores y capacitores me convendría usar? Debería agregar reguladores? Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que no se que tratas de hacer, yo en mi caso hice un amplificador con 2 TDA7294 que cada uno da 70Watts RMS.

lo malo era que un STK4142 de 30+30 watts "sonaba mas duro"
y la pregunta era por que un amplificador que es 70+70 suena menos esta era la razon:
el STK4142 tiene una ganancia de 40dB.
pero el TDA7294 tiene una ganancia de 30dB.

entonces lo quedebia hacer era elevar la ganancia del TDA unos 10dB para que sonara de manera comparable.

lo puedes hacer con un operacional y unos diodos Zener para no modificar la fuente, es decir los diodos zener alimentaran el amplificador operacional y el operacional lo que hara sera dar mas ganancia al amplificador.

aca te dejo un link del tema tratado que te acabo de explicar y ahi coloque unos diagramas de los progresos que hice.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/index57.html


----------



## follow8

Ya tengo armado el preamplificador, por eso. Es mucho drama agregar una salida auxiliar?
De todos modos miraré ese tema


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

dale una leida , ahi trato un tema que al igual que tu tube una duda acerca de la preamplificacion.

salida auxiliar , pues mira todo es posible solo que lo unico que te puede limitar eres tu mismo.


----------



## follow8

Lei ese tema que me pasaste. O sea que con 2 zeners y 2 resistencias puedo disminuir el voltaje. Estuve probando con reguladores 7812 y 7912 pero se me queman (teniendo disipador). La otra opción es una salida auxiliar, pero no tengo espacio en el pcb


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

aah si ami tambien se me tostaron los 78xx por que no soportan el voltaje que la fuente envia.

pero! un metodo eficiente es usar zener son muy baratos digamos que con un zener de 10v sobran para hacer lo que quieres hacer yo les puse una resistencia de 10k funciona bastante bien, no es diseño ni invento mio, eso lo vi en un amplificador Sony que usaba un JRC 4558 2 diodos zener con una resistencia de 10k.

funciona bien , lo probe y si las resistencias obviamente se calientan, pero a lo que voy es que el OPAM no usa mucha corriente, solo necesitamos voltaje para dar mas ganancia en dB al TDA



otra cosa que se me olvido mencionar es que el 741 funciona bien pero en mi diseño opte por el JRC4558 por que vale lo mismo que el 741 pero la ventaja es que tienes 2 OPAM en un chip de 8 patitas, muy practico para hacer un PCB.

digo que va de usar 2 ua741 a usar 1 jrc4558


----------



## follow8

Bien, yo también voy a usar 4558, el tema es que son 3 de esos, espero que lo soporte. Las resistencias alcanza con 1/4w? O convienen un poco más grandes?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

mira no es usarlo por usar y ver que pasa como mencione en el LINK que te pase mi problema era que el TDA7294 se quedaba corto en galleta.

Entonces me di a la tarea de investigar que pasaba y se me ocurrio compensar los dB necesarios para aunmentar la ganancia en voltaje.


en cuanto a la regulacion Zener funciona bien en resistencias de 1/4W pero si es verdad que se calientan entonces yo recomiendo a 1/2 de W.

otra cosa que intente fue un ecualizador digital el TDA7439 es muy bueno tambien da mas ganancia en pasos de 2dB y ecualiza bajos medio y agudos, el problema es que es I2C y necesitas un microcontrolador para poder usarlo , supongo que en el foro alguien debio compartir un trabajo avanzado con este chip que a mi gusto es muy bueno.


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas recién termino de montar la versión con sg3524 (siempre la he armado con 3525)
anda perfecto...
Para que no se maten buscando un toroide, antes de mandar al percloruro/ácido la placa pueden agrandar los pads para colocar un Ei29 (de fuente de pc) incluso un EE35 (nada mal en cuanto a watts unos 300w en esta fuente) 

Mosfets use irf640n para las pruebas, solde el trafo por debajo y salió andando de una, sin disipador y con esa carga (prácticamente nada es un bipin de 40w) los mosfets trabajan tibios una exelente señal!

Me olvidaba les dejo el pcb del 3525 que he usado...
No hay cambios de componentes solo las pistas...
Agrego imagen del Ei35 rebobinado 
primario de 3+3 con 3 hilos (use los mismos que tenía sólo saque el de 12v y puse la entrada al trafo en los pines)
diodos soldados por abajo y me queda espacio para los caps 
Falta retocar la R de frecuencia (la cambio por un potenciometro y  con carga busco la mejor frecuencia)
y me falta el cable de referencia para dejarla regulada
(en la versión 3525 ya tiene esa pista)


Pd: me servirá ese toroide?
tiene pinta de ser de polvo de hierro 
lo marqué con un cuchillo y abajo de la pintura brilla mucho (como si fuera de hierro)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Fijate que yo hice una fuente para 2 TDA7294 que la fuente levanto sin ningun problema

Pero lo que si noté en tu diseño es que usaste disipadores de una vieja ATX yo te recomiendo que en los mosfets uses unos mejores disipadores por que a mi me dió problemas de calentamiento y tenía que ponerle un ventiladorcito por que se calientan como plancha y al calentarse lentamente subia el voltaje hasta unos letales 50v + y -


----------



## Juanma7

Hola, hace un tiempo arme esta fuente con el diagrama  de fausto el segundo diseño que presentó,  y no logre hacerla funcionar,  les mando imágenes a ver si alguien puede entender que esta pasando.  Ya leí todos los comentarios y no pude dar con la soluciona al problema.  
Obtengo 15 v de punto medio y positivo,  42 v de punto medio y negativo.  Tiene los capacitores,  porqe leí que uno tenia el mismo problema, pero era por falta de capacitores,  tenía uno de 4700uf por 50v y los cambie por unos de 1000uf por 50v  pero aun así no funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podria ser un díodo abierto, o mal soldado, o que esté fallado, o pista cortada, o sea lento (rectificador común en vez de rápido)


----------



## Juanma7

Gracias por la respuesta.  Son todos los diodos nuevos y de recuperación rápida de 3 amper (fr305). Y el diagrama lo revise varias veces, ya sea componentes y pistas. 
 Había leído que en la pata 9 y 11 del sg3524  tenían que tener la misma tensión puede ser?  Porqe midiendo me da distinta tensión capas por ahí está el problema.  Gracias nuevamente


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, tengo pensado armar la fuente, dispongo de los siguientes diodos, son de recuperación rápida, por si algunos de ustedes los utilizo o los conoce ...
Uf5408 1000v/3amp recuperacion ultrarapida.
BYT13.   600v/3amp recuperación rápida.       
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Cuál sería la duda?
Si es cuál usar, ambos te van a servir.
El UF es mas usado, si no me confundo, el BYT los traian algunos TV Philips.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, disculpa, esa era la duda, si me podían servir, gracias...


----------

